# Aussie tipping comp!



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Hi lads,

Please let me know (by replying in the thread) if you are interested in taking part in a weekly Australian tipping competition. Prizes will consist of glory and bragging rights.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Yeah mate Im interested.:good


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Me too, someone has to lose. :smile


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Yep. I'm in. @67_special you should be able to do it too even though your organising


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sounds interesting. I'm in


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I'll have a go.

:thumbsup


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Looks like we have enough punters! Ill start next week with a few fights for the tipsters and tag you guys in the post.

@*Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary

*Can I tempt you guys as part of the reigning Team Auustralia tipping dynasty??? - *@DBerry **@Josey Wales*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> Looks like we have enough punters! Ill start next week with a few fights for the tipsters and tag you guys in the post.
> 
> @*Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary
> 
> *Can I tempt you guys as part of the reigning Team Auustralia tipping dynasty??? - *@DBerry **@Josey Wales*


I reckon @zelky @Arnold Cream @Got news would be good for a crack at it too.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@67_special

A couple of suggestions:

Picking the mode of victory just worth the one point instead of two? If someone doesnt get their tips in, they get given the the points of whoever did worst in the round -1.

As this is the Aus tipping comp their should be at least one aussie fight to pick from each week.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Ok I'm in but I suck at tips...


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Alright lads, he's my first go at this.

Fights this week are:

*Alexander Povetkin V Mike Perez

Bryan Vasquez V Javier Fortuna

James De Gale V Andre Dirrell
*
and for some local flavour...

*Cameron Hammond V Jesse Ravudi*

Points are allocated as follows:

Picking winner + method of victory = 2 pts
Picking winner only = 1 pt
If the fight is a draw = no points
If you pick the draw = 4 points

As suggested by @bruiserh89 if you forget to put your tips in you are awarded the score of the worst performance of the week. At this point we'll aim for 12 rounds of tipping (12 weeks) and hopefully we can find a big fight to end on. Please try and get your tips in by Friday, if there is a Wednesday fight I'll be sure to highlight it and let you know.

As a side note - if you hear of a good local fight you think is worth including please DM me.

@*Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news *


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> Alright lads, he's my first go at this.
> 
> Fights this week are:
> 
> ...


Looking forward to Provetkin v Perez. Good card as well with Leapai v Charr.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Got news said:


> Looking forward to Provetkin v Perez. Good card as well with Leapai v Charr.


Thanks for the reminder!

Lets add:

*Leapai v Charr *

As a fifth fight, can't believe I forgot our own heavyweight hope.....


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> Alright lads, he's my first go at this.
> 
> Fights this week are:
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, I was actually suggesting if you forget to tip you get one less point than whoever did worst. Wouldnt be fair to get the same as someone who did tip that week but at least it wouldnt have you out of the comp.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> Lets add:
> 
> ...


Haha. I thought it was very subtle about the inclusion. Shit its a tough fight to pick though. Not sure whether to go Leapai on points or stoppage.....


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Ok here goes. 

Leapia by stoppage

Vasquez by points

Hammond by points

DeGale by points

Povetkin to be the first to stop Perez :smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

67_special said:


> Alright lads, he's my first go at this.
> 
> Fights this week are:
> 
> ...


Alexander Povetkin UD.

Javier Fortuna UD.

Andre Dirrell UD.

Cameron Hammond UD.

Manuel Charr UD.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Alexander Povetkin UD.
> 
> Javier Fortuna UD.
> 
> ...


Well at least we can agree on Hammond :bart


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Povetkin Points 
Fortuna Points
Dirrell Points
Hammond Stoppage 
Charr Stoppage


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Great stuff, here we go then -

Alexander Povetkin V Mike Perez - *Povetkin Stoppage.*

Bryan Vasquez V Javier Fortuna - *Fortuna Stoppage.*

James De Gale V Andre Dirrell - *DeGale Points*

Cameron Hammond V Jesse Ravudi - *Hammond Points.*

Leapai v Charr - *Charr Points.*


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Povetkin stoppage
Fortuna points
Dirrell points
Hammond stoppage
Charr points


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Loving the enthusiasm lads, keep it up!


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

67_special said:


> Alright lads, he's my first go at this.
> 
> Fights this week are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Povetkin - Points 
Fortuna - Points
Dirrell - Points
Hammond - Points
Charr - Points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Ok. I'm a little nervous now. 
@67_special I'm going to change to Povetkin *by points*. To my knowledge Perez is yet to be hurt and he survived that viscious war against Magomed without getting taken out.

I am now nervous about my pick of Vasquez with everyone going Fortuna but I will stick with it.

I'm surprised I'm the only one so far that thinks Leapai can get the upset.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ok. I'm a little nervous now.
> 
> @*67_special* I'm going to change to Povetkin *by points*. To my knowledge Perez is yet to be hurt and he survived that viscious war against Magomed without getting taken out.
> 
> ...


No problem mate. I'm one of those who don't think Leapai can win it.

for the record my picks for the week:

Povetkin PTS
Fortuna PTS
Dirrell PTS
Hammond KO
Charr KO


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Povetkin - stoppage
Fortuna - stoppage
Dirrell - points
Hammond -stoppage
Charr - stoppage


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Povetkin points
Fortuna points
Dirrell points
Hammond stoppage
Charr points


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Povetkin - Points
Fortuna - Points
DeGale - Points
Charr - Points
Hammond - Points

That last fight by Charr made me lose big money in a multi, what a disappointment he was last time around.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, everyone that wanted to be in on the competition has submitted their tips. Still a bit of time if there's anyone else you want to get involved.

Good luck!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

2 from 2. :hey


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Ok I threw away a tip with Leapai and changed my tip of Povetkin by KO!!!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Geez the ref shouldn't have let Perez carry on after the knockdown. He didn't even hold his gloves up.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great KO.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Bloody Hell! Lucky Povetkin was on the ball, he would've killed him if he threw another right hand.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Full results.
Povetkn stoppage
Fortuna points
Degale points
Hammond stoppage
Charr points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Bugger. 4 points out of a possible 10! Surely that will put me in last. No more outlandish tips!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox

Alexander Povetkin UD. 1

Javier Fortuna UD. 2

Andre Dirrell UD. 0

Cameron Hammond UD. 1

Manuel Charr UD. 2

6 points

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Got News

#22

Got news

Povetkin Points 1
Fortuna Points 2
Dirrell Points 0
Hammond Stoppage 2
Charr Stoppage 1

6

-----------------------------------------------
JohnH

Great stuff, here we go then -

Alexander Povetkin V Mike Perez - Povetkin Stoppage. 2

Bryan Vasquez V Javier Fortuna - Fortuna Stoppage. 1

James De Gale V Andre Dirrell - DeGale Points 2

Cameron Hammond V Jesse Ravudi - Hammond Points. 1

Leapai v Charr -Charr points 2

8 points

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
stiflers mum

Povetkin stoppage 2
Fortuna points 2
Dirrell points 0
Hammond stoppage 2
Charr points 2

8 points

---------------------------------------------------

Crusher

Povetkin points 1
Fortuna points 2
Dirrell points 0
Hammond stoppage 2
Charr points 2

7 points

-----------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary

Povetkin points 1
Fortuna points 2
Dirrell points 0
Hammond points 1
Charr points 2

6 points

--------------------------------------------------------

bruiserh 89
Povetkin points 1
Vasquez points 0
Hammond points 1
Degale points 2
Leapai stoppage 0

4 points
----------------------------------------------------------
67_special

Povetkin points 1
Fortuna points 2
Dirrell points 0
Hammond stoppage 2
Charr stoppage 1

6 points

--------------------------------------------------
Nigelbro

Povetkin stoppage 2 
Fortuna stoppage 1
Dirrell points  0
Hammond stoppage 2
Charr stoppage 1

6 points
-------------------------------------------------------
rocco

Povetkin points 1
Fortuna points 2
Dirrell points 0
Hammond stoppage 2
Charr points 2

7 points

--------------------------------------------
thehook 13

Povetkin points 1
Fortuna points 2
Degale points 2
Hammond points 1
Char points 2

8 points

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@stiflers mum Thanks mate. Now official!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @stiflers mum Thanks mate. Now official!


 No worries I had to edit 67_specials points because I made a mistake. Pretty sure the others are OK.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

@stiflers mum cheers.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox**@Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco

*Week 2 (due to technical issues)

Greetings lads, plenty of Aussies (and adopted Aussies) fighting this week!

*Friday*

*Blake Caparello vs Affif Belghecham

Kane Watts vs Lance Bryant

Saturday

Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar vs Vic 'Aussie' Darchinyan

Robert Guerrero vs Aaron Martinez

Miguel Cotto vs Daniel Geale

*Thanks to @stiflers mum for throwing up the results for round 1.
Happy tipping!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> *@Sox**@Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco
> 
> *Week 2 (due to technical issues)
> 
> ...


Bryant might have pulled out....


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Got news said:


> Bryant might have pulled out....


Goddamn it.....


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> Goddamn it.....


Its not official but I heard hes out....


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Got news said:


> Its not official but I heard hes out....


ill keep an eye on it


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> *@Sox**@Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco
> 
> Mate did you see these two fight suggestions from @Rocco in the ladder thread? They would be good additions
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Friday

Blake Caparello vs Affif Belghecham - Blake Caparello *Points.*

Kane Watts vs Lance Bryant - Lance Bryant *Stoppage.*

Saturday

Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar vs Vic 'Aussie' Darchinyan - Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar *Stoppage.*

Robert Guerrero vs Aaron Martinez - Robert Guerrero *Points.*

Miguel Cotto vs Daniel Geale - *Draw* :deal


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

JohnH said:


> Friday
> 
> Blake Caparello vs Affif Belghecham - Blake Caparello *Points.*
> 
> ...


Gutsy move picking the draw!! I like your style


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Caparello- points

Watts - points

cuellar stoppage

Guerrero stoppage

Geale stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@67_special if Bryant v Watt isn't on throw in Oosthuizen vs Berridge instead.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Caparello- Points

Watts - Points

Cuellar - KO

Guerrero - TKO

Cotto - TKO


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Caparello- Points

Watts - Points

Cuellar - Inside the distance 

Guerrero - Stoppage 

Cotto - Stoppage


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Caparello - points
Watts - points
Cuellar - stoppage
Guerrero - points
Geale - points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Caparello points
Watts points
Cuellar points
Guerrero points
Cotto points (and will be fucking stoked if wrong)


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Caparello - points
Watts - points
Cuellar - fatality
Guerrero - KO
Cotto - points (I smell a rat in this one, Geale is the SD king but they'll UD him here without blinking)


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Capparello - points
Watts - points
Cuellar - stoppage (give it up vic)
Guerrero - points
Cotto - stoppage (would LOVE to be wrong)


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Cappa. Stoppage
Watts. Points
Cuella. Stoppage
Guerrero Points
Cotto Points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

A shout out to big calls for this round IMO @JohnH calling the draw in Geale v Cotto and @stiflers mum calling a Geale KO win. I gotta ask Stiff. How did you figure for that?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> A shout out to big calls for this round IMO @JohnH calling the draw in Geale v Cotto and @ Stiflers mum calling a Geale KO win. I gotta ask Stiff. How did you figure for that?


I reckon there's a good chance Daniel will stop Cotto too, but a slightly safer bet is points.
I reckon Cotto will get absolutely steamrolled.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> I reckon there's a good chance Daniel will stop Cotto too, but a slightly safer bet is points.
> I reckon Cotto will get absolutely steamrolled.


I have noticed Geale getting stronger with his body shots in more recent years but Cotto is no glass jaw so that's why I reckon its a ballsy call. Like others here, I think that a stank decision might come in against Geale because of the money involved in the already planned Cotto v Canelo fight. Really hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I have noticed Geale getting stronger with his body shots in more recent years but Cotto is no glass jaw so that's why I reckon its a ballsy call. Like others here, I think that a stank decision might come in against Geale because of the money involved in the already planned Cotto v Canelo fight. Really hope I'm wrong though!


 Mate, watch the last (3rd) round of the GGG fight. There was a moment when Geale slipped about 6-7 punches from Gennady in row and really turned it on. It was Whittaker-Early Tyson- RJJ all rolled into one. If Dan can go into that mode early he can really mess with Cotto's head. 
When you consider that Geale copped a camera trip, a cut, and , a 4 minute round 1st up in that fight then the pressure is really on Miguel here and I have a few sly bucks on the Aussie to bring it home. He is due for some luck.
I picked Cotto to try and make up some ground in our comp.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> @*67_special* if Bryant v Watt isn't on throw in Oosthuizen vs Berridge instead.


good call, has anyone heard anything about Bryant v Watt?


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*Friday

**Blake Caparello vs Affif Belghecham** - Blake Stoppage

Kane Watts vs Lance Bryant - Bryant Stoppage

Saturday

Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar vs Vic 'Aussie' Darchinyan - Cuellar Pts

Robert Guerrero vs Aaron Martinez - Guerrero Stoppage

Miguel Cotto vs Daniel Geale* - *Cotto wins a points decision over a weight drained Geale with many lefts to the body...*


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox** @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco*

hi lads,

boxrec.com tells me that Watts is now fighting Isileli Fa on 6/5.

As suggested lets tip on the alternative

Oosthuizen vs Berridge


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Oosthuizen on points for me.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Tommy gun inside the distance


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

67_special said:


> *@Sox** @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco*
> 
> hi lads,
> 
> ...


Berridge - Stoppage.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

67_special said:


> Gutsy move picking the draw!! I like your style


When I first saw this fight I thought Cotto easy to be honest, however the more I think about it the less I can pick between them.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Tommy points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Mate, watch the last (3rd) round of the GGG fight. There was a moment when Geale slipped about 6-7 punches from Gennady in row and really turned it on. It was Whittaker-Early Tyson- RJJ all rolled into one. If Dan can go into that mode early he can really mess with Cotto's head.
> When you consider that Geale copped a camera trip, a cut, and , a 4 minute round 1st up in that fight then the pressure is really on Miguel here and I have a few sly bucks on the Aussie to bring it home. He is due for some luck.
> I picked Cotto to try and make up some ground in our comp.


I don't really remember that. Would need to rewatch. It was an eventful few rounds whilst it lasted. I'm not ruling out a Geale win but an unlikely KO


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Oosthuizen - stoppage.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I have noticed Geale getting stronger with his body shots in more recent years but Cotto is no glass jaw so that's why I reckon its a ballsy call. *Like others here, I think that a stank decision might come in against Geale because of the money involved in the already planned Cotto v Canelo fight.* Really hope I'm wrong though!


This is the only way that Daniel won't walk away with the strap on Sunday, a robbery.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> This is the only way that Daniel won't walk away with the strap on Sunday, a robbery.


Geale fights are notoriously difficult to score with the volume of punches he throws in a 12 rounder. Hopefully he can make this decisive so the judges don't get that chance to rob in a close one.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> A shout out to big calls for this round IMO @JohnH calling the draw in Geale v Cotto and @stiflers mum calling a Geale KO win. I gotta ask Stiff. How did you figure for that?


If I get this right, then I expect free holidays to Aus and a meet and greet with Kylie!!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> If I get this right, then I expect free holidays to Aus and a meet and greet with Kylie!!


Haha. It's always about Minogue with you! Gonna have to find you some younger Aussie tail to obsess over.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. It's always about Minogue with you! Gonna have to find you some younger Aussie tail to obsess over.


I dunno mate, Kylie's still pretty darn hot. :nod


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Great Arse.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Oosthuizen points.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Oosthuizen - decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Oosthuizen stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> A shout out to big calls for this round IMO @JohnH calling the draw in Geale v Cotto and @stiflers mum calling a Geale KO win. I gotta ask Stiff. How did you figure for that?


 Because that or a absolute clinic is the only way Daniel can win IMO. He already knows he's a tune up for the big $$$$$ Canelo fight and needs a decisive win to walk away with the belt. And Im a Geale nuthugger.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Caparello- stoppage
Cuellar - stoppage
Guerrero - stoppage 
Cotto - stoppage
Tommy gun - stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Oosthuizen KO


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Oosthuizen - decision


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Blake just scored a UD 99-92 99-92 & 97-93


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Woot. Just scored half my points from last week in one fight. :lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. It's always about Minogue with you! Gonna have to find you some younger Aussie tail to obsess over.


I have always loved her.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Tommy Oosthuizen bt Robert Berridge by unanimous decision. 116-112; 116-112; 117-111 

Equalled last weeks score :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Gurerro won on points Cuellar kod Vic


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Cotto KO Geale in the 4th


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Caparello points
Oosthuizen points
Cuellar stoppage
Guererro decision
Cotto stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Caparello points 2
berridge stoppage 0
cuellar stoppage 2
Guererro points 2
Geale/Cotto draw 0

6 points
--------------------------------------------
stiflers mum

Caparello points 2
Oosthuizen stoppage 1
cuellar stoppage 2
Guererro stoppage 1
Geale stoppage 0

6 points
--------------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Caparello points 2
Oosthuizen stoppage 1
Cuellar stoppage 2
Guererro stoppage 1
Cottostoppage 2

8 points
----------------------------------------------------------------
Crusher
Caparello points 2
Oosthuizen stoppage 1
Cuellar stoppage 2
Guererro stoppage 1
Cotto stoppage 2

8 points
-------------------------------------------------------
Sox
Caparello points 2
Oosthuizen stoppage 1
Cuellar stoppage 2
Guererro points 2
Geale points 0

7 points
-----------------------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Caparello points 2
Oosthuizen points 2
Cuellar points 1
Guererro points 2
Cotto points 1

8 points
-----------------------------------------------------------
Nigelbro
Caparello points 2
Oosthuizen points 2
Cuellar stoppage 2
Guererro points 2
Cotto stoppage 2

points 10 well done:good
---------------------------------------------
rocco
Caparello stoppage 1
Oosthuizen points 2
Cuellar stoppge 2
Guererro points 2
Cotto points 1

8 points
--------------------------------------------------------
67_special
Caparello stoppage 1
Cuellar points 1
Oosthuizen points 2
Guererro stoppage 1
Cotto points 1

6 points
----------------------------------------------
Got News
Capareloo stoppage 1
Oosthuizen stoppage 1
Cuellar stoppage 2
Guererro stoppage 1
Cotto stoppage 2

7 points
-------------------------------------------------------
thehook13
Caparello points 2
Oosthuizen points 2
Cuellar stoppage 2
Guererro points 2
Cotto stoppage 2

points 10 well done:good


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> JohnH
> Caparello points 2
> berridge stoppage 0
> cuellar stoppage 2
> ...


What about the Hook ?.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> What about the Hook ?.


 Just added him mate. Perfect round.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox** @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco

Fights for the week lads, quite a few HW's in there:
12[SUP]th[/SUP] June
Arthur Szpilka vs Manuel Quezada
13[SUP]th[/SUP] June
Robert Helenius vs Beka Lobjanidze
Joseph Parker vs Yakup Saglam
Deontay Wilder vs Eric Molina
And for a bit of aussie flavour:
Jeff Horn vs Richmond Djarbeng

Even though anything can happen in boxing there's probably a few soft picks amongst this lot so to make it more interesting if you can pick the round Wilder KO's Molina (if he does) there's a bonus 2 points in it.

*


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

12th June

Arthur Szpilka vs Manuel Quezada - *Arthur Szpilka Stoppage.*

13th June

Robert Helenius vs Beka Lobjanidze - *Robert Helenius Points.*
Joseph Parker vs Yakup Saglam - *Joseph Parker Stoppage.*
Deontay Wilder vs Eric Molina - *Deontay Wilder 1st round KO.*
Jeff Horn vs Richmond Djarbeng - *Jeff Horn Stoppage.*


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Szpilka - KO
Helenius - KO
Parker - KO
Wilder - KO round 3
Horn -KO


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Szpilka stoppage.
Helenius stoppage.
Parker stoppage.
Wilder stoppage round 1.
Horn not sure how yet...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Szpika stoppage
Helenius stoppage
Parker stoppage
Wilder stoppage round 2
Horn points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

szpika stoppage
Helenius stoppage
Parker stoppage
Wilder stoppage round 1
Horn points (Think he'll be tentative with his hand after surgery and his opponent yet to be stopped).


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Wilder 2nd round stoppage
Horn by stoppage 
Szpika inside the distance 
Parker points
Helenius Ko


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Szpilka - Stoppage
Helenius - Stoppage
Parker - Stoppage
Wilder - Stoppage 2
Horn - Stoppage


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

12th June

Arthur Szpilka vs Manuel Quezada - Szpilka KO

13th June

Robert Helenius vs Beka Lobjanidze - Helenius KO
Joseph Parker vs Yakup Saglam - Parker KO
Deontay Wilder vs Eric Molina - Wilder KO 2nd round
Jeff Horn vs Richmond Djarbeng - Horn KO


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Szpilka Stoppage
Helenius Stoppage
Parker Stoppage
Wilder KO3 
Jeff Horn Points

_Wilder- "No prediction. I want to get in there and have fun, still display a couple of my skills, then get him out of there. The third round is going to be some excitement. I'll just put it like that."_


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Szpilka stoppage
Helenius points
Wilder stoppage 3
Parker stoppage
Horn stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Szpilka - KO
Helenius - KO
Parker - KO
Wilder - KO 1
Horn - KO


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spilka by KO as everyone predicted.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Spilka by KO as everyone predicted.


Excellent! Least I'm off to a good start.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> Excellent! Least I'm off to a good start.


:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Damn. Djarbeng down in the second. Doesn't look like he'll survive the rounds


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Saglam KO'd at the beginning of the 2nd!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Saglam KO'd at the beginning of the 2nd!


Didn't see that coming lol

How did the Horn fight end up?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Didn't see that coming lol
> 
> How did the Horn fight end up?


I didn't realise I had a means to watch until after Horn's fight but sounded impressive. Djarbeng down once in round two and twice in round three.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

3 from 3 so far. :hey


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Szpilka Stoppage
> Helenius Stoppage
> Parker Stoppage
> Wilder KO3
> ...


Damn. I just saw your quote of Wilder and read it elsewhere too. Bookies are going to be filthy if he does end it in the 3rd.

And seriously, what is the bloke saying about the respect he has for the level of competition he's fighting against. He himself knows he (or his team) have picked him a chump defence.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Damn. I just saw your quote of Wilder and read it elsewhere too. Bookies are going to be filthy if he does end it in the 3rd.
> 
> And seriously, what is the bloke saying about the respect he has for the level of competition he's fighting against. He himself knows he (or his team) have picked him a chump defence.


Wilder is cocky alright. This fight was a showcase of that.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Szpilka stoppage
Helenius stoppage
Parker stoppage
Wilder stoppage 9th round
Horn stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH

Szpilka stoppage 2
Helenius points 1
Parker stoppage 2
Wilder KO 1 2
Horn stoppage 2

9 points
---------------------------------------
Nigelbro 
Szpilka stoppage 2
Helenius stoppage 2
Parker stoppage 2
Wilder stoppage rnd3 2
Horn stoppage 2

10 points
--------------------------------------------
Sox 
Szpilka stoppage 2
Helenius stoppage 2
Parker stoppage 2
Wilder stoppage rnd 1 2
Horn not sure 1

9 points
---------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Szpilka stoppage 2
Helenius stoppage 2
Parker stoppage 2
Wilder stoppage rnd 2 2
Horn points 1

9 points
------------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Szpilka stoppage 2
Helenius stoppage 2
Parker stoppage 2
Wilder stoppage rnd 1 2
Horn points 1

9 points
--------------------------------------
Crusher
Szpilka stoppage 2
Helenius stoppage 2
Parker points 1
Wilder stoppage rnd 2 2
Horn stoppage 2

9 points
---------------------------------------------
Got News
Spzilka stoppage 2
Helenius stoppage 2
Parker stoppage 2
Wilder stoppage rnd 2 2
Horn stoppage 2

10 points
-----------------------------------------------
67_special
Szpilka stoppage 2
Helenius stoppage 2
Parker stoppage 2
Wilder stoppage rnd 2 2
Horn stoppage 2

10 points
--------------------------------------------
thehook13
Szpilka stoppage 2
Helenius stoppage 2
Parker stoppage 2
Wilder stoppage RND 3 2
Horn points 1

9 points
--------------------------------------------
rocco
Szpilka stoppage 2
Helenius stoppage 2
Parker stoppage 2
Wilder stoppage rnd 3 2
Horn stoppage 2

10 points
-----------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Szpilka stoppage 2
Helenius stoppage 2
Parker stoppage 2
Wilder stoppage rnd 1 2
Horn stoppage 2

10 points
-------------------------------------------


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

We need some 50/50 fights to separate the wheat from the chaff (yes, I'm chaff right now) @67_special This little Aussie card of Di Carlo's this week has some tough to pick fights

Trent Broadhurst 14(9)-1(1)-0 v Reece Papuni 9(6)-0-0 vacant WBA Oceania light heavyweight title

Liam Hutchinson 10(5)-2-0 v Wade Ryan 8-3(1)-0 vacant WBA Oceania super welterweight title

Kerry Hope 21(2)-7(4)-0 v Michael Zerafa 17(9)-1-0


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> We need some 50/50 fights to separate the wheat from the chaff (yes, I'm chaff right now) @*67_special* This little Aussie card of Di Carlo's this week has some tough to pick fights
> 
> Trent Broadhurst 14(9)-1(1)-0 v Reece Papuni 9(6)-0-0 vacant WBA Oceania light heavyweight title
> 
> ...


I like your style @bruiserh89 if I wasn't chaff I'd be even more excited about some more difficult picks.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I think this - David Lemieux Vs Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam - next Sat from Canada is a very 50/50 fight.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

JohnH said:


> I think this - David Lemieux Vs Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam - next Sat from Canada is a very 50/50 fight.


The bookies tend to agree, as do i


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco

Hi gents,

Some good suggestions for 'pick 'em' fights this week so we'll be having a very (half) Aussie round in an attempt to shake up the rankings:

19/6

Trent Broadhurst vs Reece Papuni
Liam Hutchinson vs Wade Ryan
Kerry Hope vs Michael Zerafa

20/06

Adrien Broner vs Shawn Porter

21/06

Antonio Demarco vs Rances Barthelemy
David Lemieux vs Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam

*


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> *@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco
> 
> Hi gents,
> 
> ...


Some good fights there!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Broadhurst stoppage
Hutchison stoppage
Hope points
Broner points
DeMarco points
N'Jikam points


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

19/6

Trent Broadhurst vs Reece Papuni - *Reece Papuni Stoppage.*
Liam Hutchinson vs Wade Ryan - *Liam Hutchinson	Points.*
Kerry Hope vs Gunnar Jackson - *Kerry Hope Points.*

20/06

Adrien Broner vs Shawn Porter - *Adrien Broner Stoppage. Contender for fight of the year too I reckon*

21/06

Antonio Demarco vs Rances Barthelemy - *Rances Barthelemy Points.*
David Lemieux vs Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam - *David Lemieux	Stoppage.*

You picked some good ones there @67_special


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Papuni stoppage
Hutchinson points
Hope by points (experience prevailing)
Broner stoppage
Barthelemy points
N'Jikam points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@67_special .Zerafa vs Hope has been cancelled


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> @*67_special* .Zerafa vs Hope has been cancelled


Poor form, only 5 fights this week then. A bit late in the game to add another.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*19/6

Trent Broadhurst vs Reece Papuni - Broadhurst points
Liam Hutchinson vs Wade Ryan - Hutchinson points
Kerry Hope vs Michael Zerafa - cancelled

20/06

Adrien Broner vs Shawn Porter - AB points

21/06

Antonio Demarco vs Rances Barthelemy - Barthelemy points
David Lemieux vs Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam - Lemieux KO*


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @67_special .Zerafa vs Hope has been cancelled


Zarafa pulled out...again

Gunner Jackson takes his place.

Good fight


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco

Mixed reports lads but it looks like Kerry Hope is fighting Gunnar Jackson as a replacement for Michael Zerafa so tip away!

Hope by pts for me.*


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Broadhurst stoppage
Hutchison points
Hope points
Broner points
DeMarco points
N'Jikam points


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Trent Broadhurst points
Liam Hutchinson points
Kerry Hope points
Adrien Broner points
Rances Barthelemy points
Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I'll stay with Hope on points with the recent opponent change


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

67_special said:


> *@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco
> 
> Mixed reports lads but it looks like Kerry Hope is fighting Gunnar Jackson as a replacement for Michael Zerafa so tip away!
> 
> Hope by pts for me.*


My original post been updated. Hope points.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

67_special said:


> *@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco
> 
> Mixed reports lads but it looks like Kerry Hope is fighting Gunnar Jackson as a replacement for Michael Zerafa so tip away!
> 
> Hope by pts for me.*


My original post been updated. Hope points.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Broadhurst Stoppage
Hutchison Points
Jackson Points
Broner Points
Barthelemy points 
Lemieux Stoppage

Tough round!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Broadhurst Stoppage
> Hutchison Points
> Jackson Points
> Broner Points
> ...


Ballsy tipping last minute replacement Jackson!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ballsy tipping last minute replacement Jackson!


Bit of a throw away punt I guess. Both men were prepared for a fight this weekend but Hopes opponent was much better competition than Jacksons. I'm betting on Gunnar training his ass off anyway


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Bit of a throw away punt I guess. Both men were prepared for a fight this weekend but Hopes opponent was much better competition than Jacksons. I'm betting on Gunnar training his ass off anyway


Even more ballsy is the guy on the bottom on the latter calling the guy on the top of the ladder out on one of his picks! :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Even more ballsy is the guy on the bottom on the latter calling the guy on the top of the ladder out on one of his picks! :lol:


:rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Zerafas hand from cortisone injection mix up.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Broadhurst points
hutchinson points
kerry hope points
rances stoppage
david stoppage
broner points


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Broadhurst pts.
Hutchinson Stoppage.
Hope pts.
Barthelemy pts.
Lemieux Pts.
Porter Pts.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Broadhurst - points
Hutchinson - KO
Hope - points
Broner - points
Barthelemy - points
Lemieux - points


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Broadhurst points
Hutchinson points
Hope points
Broner points
Barthelemy points
Lemieux KO


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Hutchinson squeezes out a points win Liam Hutchinson SD10 Wade Ryan (96-94, 99-92, 94-96)


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

> Trent Broadhurst TKO5 Reece Papuni | Aus-Boxing #ozboxing #boxing @EL_terrible1
> 
> - Aus-Boxing.com (@ausboxing) June 19, 2015





> Kerry Hope UD10 Gunnar Jackson (100-90 x 2, 98-92) | Aus-Boxing #ozboxing #boxing
> 
> - Aus-Boxing.com (@ausboxing) June 19, 2015


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Bad start for me 2 from 3. Both of those on the money though.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> > Trent Broadhurst TKO5 Reece Papuni | Aus-Boxing #ozboxing #boxing @EL_terrible1
> >
> > - Aus-Boxing.com (@ausboxing) June 19, 2015
> 
> ...


Bloody Papuni!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Bloody Broner...sucked his way to a points loss to Porter


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

NDam somehow survived the 12 to lose on points to Lemiux. What a fight! All action. NDam down 4 times! Worth a watch. NDam so gutsy. Never gave up.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Broadhurst stoppage
Hutchison points
Hope points
Porter points
Lemieux points
Barthelemy points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum
Broadhurst stoppage 2
Hutchison stoppage 1
Hope points 2
Broner points 0
DeMarco points 0
N'Jikam points 0

5 points
------------------------------------
JohnH
papuni stoppage 0
Hutchinson points 2
Hope points 2
Broner stoppage 0
Barthelemy points 2
Lemieux stoppage 1

7 points
---------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Papuni stoppage 0
Hutchison points 2
Hope points 2
Broner stoppage 0
Barthelemy points 2
N'Jikam points 0

6 points
----------------------------------------
67_special
Boadhurst points 1
Hutchinson points 2
Hope points 2
Broner points0
Barthelemy points 2
Lemieux stoppage 1

8 points
-------------------------------------
Got news
Broadhurst stoppage 2
Hutchison points 2
Hope points 2
Broner points 0 
DeMarco points 0 
N'Jikam points 0

6 points
---------------------------------------
Sox
Broadhurst points 1
Hutchison points 2
Hope points 2
Broner points 0
Barthelemy points 2
N'Jikam points 0

7 points
-------------------------------
thehook13
Broadhurst stoppage 2
Hutchison points 2
Jackson points 0
Broner points 0
Barthelemy points 2
Lemieux stoppage 1

7 points
------------------------------
Crusher
Broadhurst points 1
Hutchison points 2
Hope points 2
Barthelemy stoppge 1
Broner points 0
Lemieux stoppage 1

7 points
------------------------------------
rocco
Broadhurt points 1
Hutchison stoppage 1
Hope points 2
Barthelemy points 2
Lemieux points 2
Porter points 2

10 points
-------------------------------
Nigelbro
Broadhurst points 1
Hutchison stoppage 1
Hope points 2
Broner points 0
Barthelemy points 2
Lemieux stoppage 1

7 points
-------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Brodhurst points 1
Hutchison points 2
Hope points 2
Broner points 0
Barthelemy points 2
Lemieux stoppage 1

8 points
------------------------------


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

JohnH said:


>


How Lemieux didin't finish him is beyond me. Unbelievable toughness from N'Dam


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> How Lemieux didin't finish him is beyond me. Unbelievable toughness from N'Dam


 It is isn't it. I've seen this, his fight with Quillin(6 knockdowns)and his fight with Stevens. He's a tough durable guy that's for sure. First time I have seen Lemieux a powerful puncher with decent ring generalship look forward to seeing more of him.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It is isn't it. I've seen this, his fight with Quillin(6 knockdowns)and his fight with Stevens. He's a tough durable guy that's for sure. First time I have seen Lemieux a powerful puncher with decent ring generalship look forward to seeing more of him.


Lemieux has defintly improved from when he fought Rubio a few years ago. Give him a couple of defenses then he should fight ggg be a good fight while it lasted. You would have to give him a punchers chance.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It is isn't it. I've seen this, his fight with Quillin(6 knockdowns)and his fight with Stevens. He's a tough durable guy that's for sure. First time I have seen Lemieux a powerful puncher with decent ring generalship look forward to seeing more of him.


I thought we had seen the end of Lemieux a few years back, especially with his long time coach just ditching him due to discipline issues. But it seems his resurgence has seen him come back better than ever. He might eventually go out in a blaze of flames but you can bet it will be exciting to watch. Natural born KO artist.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I thought we had seen the end of Lemieux a few years back, especially with his long time coach just ditching him due to discipline issues. But it seems his resurgence has seen him come back better than ever. He might eventually go out in a blaze of flames but you can bet it will be exciting to watch. Natural born KO artist.


Hes got a great new coach in Marc Ramsey, trains Pascal and Beterbiev to name a few.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89@Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco*

*Good round last week punters, fights for this week are:*
*
26/06*
*Domenic Wade vs Sam Soliman*
*Tony Bellow vs Lubos Suda*

*27/06*
*Zac Dunn vs Max Bursak*
*Tim Bradley vs Jesse Vargas*
*Oscar Valdez vs Ruben Tamayo*
*
Happy tipping!*


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

26/06
Domenic Wade vs Sam Soliman - *Dominic Wade Stoppage.*
Tony Bellow vs Lubos Suda - *Suda withdrawn.*

27/06
Zac Dunn vs Max Bursak - *Zac Dunn Stoppage*
Tim Bradley vs Jesse Vargas - *Timothy Bradley Jr Points.*
Oscar Valdez vs Ruben Tamayo - *Oscar Valdez Stoppage.*

@67_special Suda has withdrawn mate -
*Tony Bellew to fight Ivica Bacurin after Lubos Suda withdraws *
http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/boxing/tony-bellew-fight-ivica-bacurin-9514578

If you keep it in (Vs Bacurin), Bellew points.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

67_special said:


> *@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89@Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco*
> 
> *Good round last week punters, fights for this week are:*
> *
> ...


bloody Suda. 
Fair enough, Bellow vs Bacurin it is!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Soliman decision
Bellew stoppage
Dunn stoppage
Vargas decision
Valdez stoppage


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Soliman by points
Bellew stoppage
Dunn by points
Bradley points
Valdez stoppage


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*Domenic Wade vs Sam Soliman - Soliman pts
Tony Bellow vs Bacurin - Bellow KO
Zac Dunn vs Max Bursak - Dunn pts
Tim Bradley vs Jesse Vargas - Bradley pts
Oscar Valdez vs Ruben Tamayo - â€‹Valdez KO*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> *Domenic Wade vs Sam Soliman - Soliman pts
> Tony Bellow vs Bacurin - Bellow KO
> Zac Dunn vs Max Bursak - Dunn pts
> Tim Bradley vs Jesse Vargas - Bradley pts
> Oscar Valdez vs Ruben Tamayo -  Valdez KO*


Wise man...We shall celebrate a perfect round at the end of it all :cheers


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Wade points
Bellew KO
Dunn points
Bradley points
Valdez KO


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Soliman - points
Bellew - KO
Dunn -KO
Bradley - points
Valdez - KO


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Soliman Points
Bellew Stoppage
Dunn Points
Bradley Points
Valdez Stoppage


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Domenic Wade vs Sam Soliman - *Soliman points*
Tony Bellow vs Bacurin - *Bellow stoppage*
Zac Dunn vs Max Bursak - *Dunn points*
Tim Bradley vs Jesse Vargas - *Bradley points*
Oscar Valdez vs Ruben Tamayo - â€‹*Valdez stoppage*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Domenic Wade vs Sam Soliman - *Soliman points*
> Tony Bellow vs Bacurin - *Bellow stoppage*
> Zac Dunn vs Max Bursak - *Dunn points*
> Tim Bradley vs Jesse Vargas - *Bradley points*
> Oscar Valdez vs Ruben Tamayo - â€‹*Valdez stoppage*


Welcome to team perfect round!:happy


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Wade UD
Bellew Stoppage
Dunn UD
Bradley UD
Valdez Stoppage


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Soliman Pts.
Bellew Stoppage
Dunn Pts
Bradley Pts
Valdez Stoppage.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Welcome to team perfect round!:happy





rocco said:


> Soliman Pts.
> Bellew Stoppage
> Dunn Pts
> Bradley Pts
> Valdez Stoppage.


And another. :deal


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Solimans a 3-1 underdog. Wonder if the bookies know something we don't. Wade is nothing spectacular.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Wade points
Bellew KO
Dunn points
Bradley points
Valdez KO


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Solimans a 3-1 underdog. Wonder if the bookies know something we don't. Wade is nothing spectacular.


Probably because of his shitty outing vs Taylor


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

67_special said:


> Probably because of his shitty outing vs Taylor


Well he was ahead on the cards before he gained a significant injury. I thought he could beat Taylor


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Everyone got this one right. Bellew wins by KO in the 2nd.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Doh! Wade SD. 97-92 Wade, 96-93 Soliman, 95-94 Wade


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Doh! Wade SD. 97-92 Wade, 96-93 Soliman, 95-94 Wade


squeaked one through on the score cards. Booooo


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Dunn UD


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Bradley survives for a points win


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Wade decision
Bellew stoppage
Dunn decision
Bradley decision
Valdez decision


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Results
> Wade decision
> Bellew stoppage
> Dunn decision
> ...


Cheers mate. I have kept your place warm at the bottom of the table :rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Wade stoppage 1
Bellew points 1
Dunn stoppage 1
BRADLEY POINTS 2
Valdez stoppage 1

6 points
----------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Soliman decision 0 points
Bellew stoppage 2
DUNN STOPPAGE 1
Vargas decision 0
Valdez stoppage 1

4 points
-------------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Soliman decision 0 points
Bellew stoppage 2 points
Dunn points 2points
Bradley decision 2
Valdez stoppage 1 point

7 points
----------------------------------------------
67_special
Soliman points 0 points
Bellew stoppage 2 points
Dunn points 2 points
Bradley decision 2 points 
Valdez stoppage 1 point

7 points
----------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Wade points 2 points
Bellew stoppage 2 points
Dunn decision 2 points
Bradley decision 2 points 
Valdez stoppage 1 point

9 points
--------------------------------------------
Nigelbro
Soliman points 0 points
Bellew stoppage 2 points
Dunn stoppage 1 point
Bradley points 2 points
Valdez stoppage 1 point

6 points
---------------------------------------------
thehook13
Soliman points 0 points
Bellew stoppage 2 points
Dunn points 2 points
Bradley points 2 points
Valdez stoppage 1 point

7 points
-----------------------------------------
Sox
Soliman points 0 points
Belew stoppage 2 points
Dunn decision 2 points
Bradley decision 2 points
Valdez stoppage 1 point

7 points
-----------------------------------------------
Got News
Wade points 2 ponts
Bellew stoppage 2 points
Dunn points 2 points
Bradley points 2 points
Valdez stoppage 1 point

9 points
----------------------------------
rocco 

Soliman points 0 points
Bellew stoppage 2 points
Dunn points 2 points
Bradley points 2 points
Valdez stoppage 1 point

7 points
--------------------------------------------
Crusher

Wade decision 2 points
Bellew stoppage 2 points
Dunn points 2 points
Bradley points 2 points
Valdez stoppage 1 point

9 points
----------------------------------------


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

This weeks fights are a bit of a mish mash lads so hopefully I've managed to pick some close contests, here they are;

3 July

Luke Sharp (12-2-3) vs Marlon Alta (12-6-0) in Perth, WA

4 July

Roberto Domingo Sosa (26-2-0) vs Javier Nicolas Chacon (20-3-0) in Argentina
Rocky Jerkic (10-0-0) vs Arnel Tinampay (22-17-1) in NSW
Jamie Conlan (13-0-0) vs Junior Granados (13-2-1) in Dublin, Ireland

and as Mark de Mori gets a fairly regular mention in this forum;

Mark de Mori (29-1-2) vs Saul Farah (55-20-3) in Germany - for a bonus 2 points pick the round Mark knocks out (IF!) the diminutive heavy weight Farah.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> This weeks fights are a bit of a mish mash lads so hopefully I've managed to pick some close contests, here they are;
> 
> 3 July
> 
> ...


I reckon you could throw double points on correctly picking Farah or Tinampay...might lure out a few gamblers. @Sox @JohnH you're in my sights for this week :deal:deal:deal:deal


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

3 July

Luke Sharp (12-2-3) vs Marlon Alta (12-6-0) in Perth, WA - *Luke Sharp Points.*

4 July

Roberto Domingo Sosa (26-2-0) vs Javier Nicolas Chacon (20-3-0) in Argentina - *Javier Nicolas Chacon Points.*
Rocky Jerkic (10-0-0) vs Arnel Tinampay (22-17-1) in NSW - *Rocky Jerkic Stoppage.*
Jamie Conlan (13-0-0) vs Junior Granados (13-2-1) in Dublin, Ireland - *Jamie Conlan Stoppage.*

Mark de Mori (29-1-2) vs Saul Farah (55-20-3) in Germany - *Mark de Mori Stoppage 2nd Round.*


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I reckon you could throw double points on correctly picking Farah or Tinampay...might lure out a few gamblers. @Sox @JohnH you're in my sights for this week :deal:deal:deal:deal


Bring it on big guy!


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

3 July

Luke Sharp (12-2-3) vs Marlon Alta (12-6-0) in Perth, WA

4 July

Roberto Domingo Sosa (26-2-0) vs Javier Nicolas Chacon (20-3-0) in Argentina
Rocky Jerkic (10-0-0) vs Arnel Tinampay (22-17-1) in NSW
Jamie Conlan (13-0-0) vs Junior Granados (13-2-1) in Dublin, Ireland

Mark de Mori (29-1-2) vs Saul Farah (55-20-3) in Germany - a bonus 2 points if you can pick the round De Mori Ko's Farah (IF).

Sorry boys forgot to tag you all in *@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13@bruiserh89@Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco*


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Sharp Pts.
Sosa Pts.
Jerkic Pts.
Conlon Stoppage
De Mori Stoppage 3


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sharp stoppage
Chacon decision
Jerkic stoppage
Conlon stoppage
DeMori stoppage round1


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> 3 July
> 
> Luke Sharp (12-2-3) vs Marlon Alta (12-6-0) in Perth, WA
> 
> ...


Thats the worst bunch of fights I have ever seen in a tipping comp. Serious guys WTF?


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Got news said:


> Thats the worst bunch of fights I have ever seen in a tipping comp. Serious guys WTF?


Where's Herrera v Lundy or collazo v thurman fuck me demori Is in it wtf.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Where's Herrera v Lundy or collazo v thurman fuck me demori Is in it wtf.


Sharp vs Alta???
Jerkic v 17 loses???
Demori v Farrah is a fucking joke
Then we going to include a few argies ffs

Happy to boycott this round!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Luke Sharp - points
Roberto Domingo Sosa - points
Rocky Jerkic - points
Jamie Conlan - stoppage
Mark de Mori - stoppage 2


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> Thats the worst bunch of fights I have ever seen in a tipping comp. Serious guys WTF?


Stop your bitching and post your tips ya whinging old mole.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Stop your bitching and post your tips ya whinging old mole.


LOL


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> LOL


I thought you'd like that. :smile


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Stop your bitching and post your tips ya whinging old mole.


:rofl


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Crusher said:


> Where's Herrera v Lundy or collazo v thurman fuck me demori Is in it wtf.


Both those fights are on July 11, you're one week early.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

67_special said:


> Both those fights are on July 11, you're one week early.


Sorry mate I thought they where this week.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sharp points
Chacon points
Jerkic points
Conlan stoppage
De Mori to show of sexy boxing skills for a while before ending the most anticipated rematch of this century!! Stoppage in the 4th.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Sharp - KO
Sosa - points
Jerkic - points
Conlan - KO
DeMori - KO round 5


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sharp UD
Sosa UD
Jerkic UD
Conlon Stoppage
De Mori Stoppage 2


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Sharp KO
Sosa Pts
Jerkic KO
Conlon Pts
De mori KO2


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

67_special said:


> 3 July
> 
> Luke Sharp (12-2-3) vs Marlon Alta (12-6-0) in Perth, WA
> 
> ...


Sharp Points
Sosa Points
Jerkic Points
Conlon Stoppage
Demori Stoppage Rd 3

If Demoris match up was a real fight, I wouldn't put it past it to see an upset. That is one crazy record on the Bolovian


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Sharp points
Sosa - points
Jerkic - points
Conlan - KO
DeMori - KO round 2


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Bugger. Missed one point on this one.

Tweet from Neil Devey: excellent win for #Perth super-middleweight Luke Sharp, stinging body shot 55sec into Rnd 2 and Marlon Alta fails to beat the count.




----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Sosa points
Jerkic points
Conlon KO
Demori KO rd 2

Missed a fight:fire


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Bugger. Missed one point on this one.
> 
> Tweet from Neil Devey: excellent win for #Perth super-middleweight Luke Sharp, stinging body shot 55sec into Rnd 2 and Marlon Alta fails to beat the count.
> 
> 


 I make up a point.:happy


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I make up a point.:happy


The battle of the cellar dwellers could be just as epic as the battle to be no.1! :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> The battle of the cellar dwellers could be just as epic as the battle to be no.1! :lol:


:lol::good


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> The battle of the cellar dwellers could be just as epic as the battle to be no.1! :lol:


Give me time and I'm sure I'll be last by a good margin. :yep


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Conlan won on points
Jerkic won, just trying to find out how.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Give me time and I'm sure I'll be last by a good margin. :yep


Actually we should have our own version of the wooden spoon. A YDKSAB avatar for the one who comes bottom to have for a couple of weeks. The winner could get a coloured name for the same time.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

De Mori has said he's not fighting today. Boxrec wrong.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Jerkic won on points UD


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Sosa points
> Jerkic points
> Conlon KO
> Demori KO rd 2
> ...


Cant imagine you would have picked Alta either. Does suck.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Conlon did well to survive this round



Spoiler



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...197530238049976353:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sosa v Chacon ends up a draw


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Sharp stoppage 
Conlan decision
Jerkic decision
Sosa/Chacon draw
DeMori cancelled


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Sharp points 1point
Chacon points 0 points
Jerkic stoppage 1 point
Conlan stoppage 1 point 

3 points
----------------------------------------------
rocco
Sharp points 1 point
Sosa points 0 points
Jerkic points 2 points
Conlan stoppage 1 point

4 points
------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Sharp stoppage 2 points
Chacon decision 0 pointsz
Jerkic stoppage 1 point
Conlan stoppage 1 point

4 points
---------------------------------------------------
Sox
Sharp points 1 point
Jerkic points 2 points
Sosa points 0 points
Conlan stoppage 1 point

4 points
-------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Sharp points 1 point 
Chacon points 0 point
Jerkic points 2 points
Conlan stoppage 1 points

4 points
----------------------------------------------
Nigelbro
Sharp stoppage 2 points
Sosa points 0 points
Jerkic points 2 points
Conlan stoppage 1 point

5 points
----------------------------------------------
Got news
Sharp points 1 point
Sosa points 0 points
Jerkic points 2 points
Conlan stoppage 1 point

4 points
---------------------------------------
67_special
Sharp stoppage 2 points
Sosa points 0 points
Jerkic KO 1 point
Conlan decision 2 points

5 points
----------------------------------------
thehook13
Sharp points 1 point
Sosa points 0 points 
Jerkic points 2 points
Conlan stoppage 1 point

4 points
-----------------------------------------------
Crusher
Sharp points 1 point
Sosa points 0 points
Jerkic points 2 points
Conlan stoppage 1 point

4 points
-----------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary 
Sosa points 0 points
Jerkic points 2 points
Conlan stoppage 1 point

3 points
------------------------------------------


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

What happened to the Mark de Mori fight?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> What happened to the Mark de Mori fight?


Dunno. Mark put a picture of his toes and the beach on fight day and then someone asked if he was fighting Farah. He said no and that European Boxrec was pretty unreliable.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Dunno. Mark put a picture of his toes and the beach on fight day and then someone asked if he was fighting Farah. He said no and that European Boxrec was pretty unreliable.


I very much doubt they just made it up!!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I very much doubt they just made it up!!


Probably got cancelled a while back and no one scrubbed it from Boxrec.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Probably got cancelled a while back and no one scrubbed it from Boxrec.


The whole event has no scores/results against it, so you could well be right.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco
*
OK lads, a bit better fights on offer this weekend though I was scratching a little for an Aussie representative but settled on the HW clash for the Aussie title:

11/07/2015

Ben Edwards vs Peter Graham (Australian HW title)
Keith Thurmas vs Luis Callazo
Edner Cherry vs Luis Cruz
Mauricio Herrera vs Henry Lundy
Joseph Diaz vs Rene Alvarado

Happy tipping!!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> *@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco
> *
> OK lads, a bit better fights on offer this weekend though I was scratching a little for an Aussie representative but settled on the HW clash for the Aussie title:
> 
> ...


Can we add Pianeta v Chagaev 11 July. I reckon its a tough pick.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Can we add Pianeta v Chagaev 11 July. I reckon its a tough pick.


*@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco

OK lads, a bit better fights on offer this weekend though I was scratching a little for an Aussie representative but settled on the HW clash for the Aussie title:

11/07/2015

Ben Edwards vs Peter Graham (Australian HW title)
Keith Thurmas vs Luis Callazo
Edner Cherry vs Luis Cruz
Mauricio Herrera vs Henry Lundy
Joseph Diaz vs Rene Alvarado

Happy tipping!!

I like it, bonus fight this week:

*


*Francesco **Pianeta vs Ruslan Chagaev (with a bit of luck Browne will get the winner).*


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Ben Edwards vs Peter Graham (Australian HW title) - *Ben Edwards Stoppage.*

Keith Thurmas vs Luis Callazo - *Keith Thurman Stoppage.*

Edner Cherry vs Luis Cruz - *Luis Cruz Points.*

Mauricio Herrera vs Henry Lundy - *Henry Lundy Points.*

Joseph Diaz vs Rene Alvarado - *Joseph Diaz Stoppage.*

Francesco Pianeta vs Ruslan Chagaev - *Francesco Pianeta Points.*


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ben Edwards Points
Keith Thurman Stoppage
Edner Cherry Points
Mauricio Herrera Points
Joseph Diaz Points
Chagaev Points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Edwards points (Reports Edwards is not so fit and Graham has a pretty stout chin)
Thurman points
Cherry points (Has the better recent form)
Lundy points
Diaz points
Pianeta points (I don't rate Pinata but he's going to be the more hungry fighter and Chagaev is on the skids).


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Edwards stoppage
Thurman Pts
Cruz Pts
Herrera Pts
Diaz stoppage
Pianeta Pts


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Edwards stoppage
Thurman stoppage
Cherry points
Lundy points
Diaz points
Chagaev points


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Edwards points
Thurman KO
Cherry points
Herrera points
Diaz points
Chagaev points


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Edwards points
Thurman stoppage
Cherry points
Herrera points
Diaz points
Chagaev points


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Edwards Pts
Thurman Stoppage
Cherry Pts
Lundy Pts
Diaz Pts
Pianeta Pts.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Edwards UD
Thurman stoppage
Cherry UD
Herrera UD
Diaz UD
Chagaev UD


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Ben Edwards points
Keith Thurman points
Edner Cherry points
Henry Lundy points
Joseph Diaz points
Ruslan Chagaev points


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Edwards - KO
Thurman - KO
Cherry - points
Lundy - points
Diaz - points
Chagaev - points


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Just noticed Premier Boxing Champions debuts on Aus ESPN today. 11am to 1pm FYI.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Peter Graham beats Edwards. Im hearing Bens conditioning not good enough.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Thurman stoppage. Collazo had him in trouble in the 5th but retired in his corner after 7. Good card for free look forward to the next one.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Chagaev KO 1.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Graham decision
Thurman stoppage
Cherry stoppage
Hererra decision
Diaz decision
Chagaev stoppage


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Results
> 
> Graham decision
> Thurman stoppage
> ...


You doing the ladder stiffs.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Edwards stoppage 0 points
Thurman stoppage 2 points
Cruz points 0 points
Lundy points 0 points
Diaz stoppage 1 point
Pianeta points 0 points

3 points
-----------------------------------------
thehook13
Edward points 0 points
Thurman stoppage 2 points 
Cherry points 1 point
Hererra decision 2 points
Diaz decision 2 points
Chagaev decision 1 point

8 points
-----------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Edward decision 0 points
Thurman decision 1 point
Cherry decision 1 point
Lundy decision 0 points
Diaz decision 2 points
Pianeta decision 0 points

4 points
-------------------------------------------
67_special
Edwards stoppage 0 points
Thurman points 1 point
Cruz points 0 points
Hererra decision 2 points
Diaz stoppage 1 point
Pianeta decision 0 points

4 points
------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Edwards stoppage 0 points
Thurman stoppage 2 points
Cherry points 1 point
Lundy points 0 points
Diaz points 2 points
Chagaev points1 point

6 points
-----------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Edward decision 0points
Thurman stoppage 2 points
Cherry decision 1 point
Hererra decision 2 points
Diaz decision 2 points
Chagaev decision 1 point

8 points
--------------------------------------------
Crusher
Edward points 0 points
Thurman stoppage 2 points
Cherry decision 1 point
Hererra decision 2 points
Diaz decision 2 points
Chagaev decision 1 point

8 points
----------------------------------------------------
rocco
Edwards decision 0 points
Thurman stoppage 2 points
Cherry decision 1 point
Lundy decision 0 points
Diaz decision 2 points
Pianeta deision 0 points

5 points
------------------------------------------
Got news
Edwards decision 0 points
Thurman stoppage 2 points
cherry decision 1 point
Hererra decision 2 points
Diaz decision 2 points
Chagaev points 1 point

8 points
---------------------------------------
Sox
Edwards decision 0 points
Thurman decision 1 point
Cherry decision 1 point
Lundy decision 0 points
Diaz decision 2 points
Chagaev decision 1 point

5 points
-----------------------------------------
Nigelbro
Edwards stoppage 0 point
Thurman stoppage 2 points
Cherry decision 1 points
Lundy decision 0 points
Diaz decision 2 points
Chagaev decision 1 point

6 points
-------------------------------------------


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Crusher said:


> You doing the ladder stiffs.


 Yes.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yes.


Good job mate.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Hi Lads,

Fights for the week, doesn't seem to be much happening on the Aussie (or NZ) scene this week so if anyone knows of an event I've missed please let me know.

Arthur Abraham vs Robert Stieglitz

David Price vs Erkan Teper

Scott Quigg vs Kiko Martinez

Martin Murray vs Miret Bajrektarevic

Julio Cesar Chavez Jr vs Marco Reyes

Cheers! @Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Arthur Abraham vs Robert Stieglitz - *Abraham Points.* (Think my head might be ruling my head there, however he's one of fave boxers ever).

David Price vs Erkan Teper - *Teper Stoppage.* (I hope I'm wrong here, however Price has looked poor in his last 2 fights, I think he might be done).

Scott Quigg vs Kiko Martinez - *Quigg Stoppage.*

Martin Murray vs Miret Bajrektarevic - *Murray Stoppage.*

Julio Cesar Chavez Jr vs Marco Reyes - *Chavez Jr Points.*


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Steiglitz points
Teper stoppage
Quigg stoppage
Murray stoppage
Chavez jr stoppage


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

They say it worth observing the behaviour of successful people and the successful people in this tipping comp leave their tips till later in the week......Whereas I think the phrase goes "only fools rush in @JohnH @stiflers mum .....I might just get off the bottom of the table if I wait for the late mail :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> They say it worth observing the behaviour of successful people and the successful people in this tipping comp leave their tips till later in the week......Whereas I think the phrase goes "only fools rush in @JohnH @stiflers mum .....I might just get off the bottom of the table if I wait for the late mail :lol:


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Price Stoppage
Quigg Pts.
Abraham Pts.
Murray Stoppage.
JCC Pts.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Abraham UD
Price stoppage
Quigg stoppage 
Murray stoppage
Chavez Stoppage


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Abraham Points
Price Stoppage
Quigg Points
Murray Stoppage
Chavez Jr Points


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Arthur Abraham vs Robert Stieglitz - AA Pts

David Price vs Erkan Teper - Price Stoppage

Scott Quigg vs Kiko Martinez - Quigg Pts

Martin Murray vs Miret Bajrektarevic - Murray Stoppage

Julio Cesar Chavez Jr vs Marco Reyes - JCC Pts


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Arthur Abraham vs Robert Stieglitz - Abraham points

David Price vs Erkan Teper - Price points

Scott Quigg vs Kiko Martinez - Quigg stoppage

Martin Murray vs Miret Bajrektarevic - Murray stoppage

Julio Cesar Chavez Jr vs Marco Reyes - Chavez points


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Abraham - points
Price -KO
Quigg - KO
Murray - KO
JCCjr - KO


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Abraham points
Price stoppage
Quigg points
Murray stoppage
Chavez Jr stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Abraham points
Price KO
Quigg points
Murray KO
Chavez Jr points


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Price was KO'd tonight in the 2nd round.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Price got smashed!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Price got smashed!


Take a bow John & stiffy for picking Temper. I have never heard of him. Maybe I should start using boxrec a bit more lol


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good picks! I just read some articles on him, plenty out there were picking this. Pays to do more research :sad5

Other news, Jcc jr came in overweight again.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Abraham points

Quigg points
Murray KO
Chavez Jr points
a little bit late


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> They say it worth observing the behaviour of successful people and the successful people in this tipping comp leave their tips till later in the week......Whereas I think the phrase goes "only fools rush in @JohnH @stiflers mum .....I might just get off the bottom of the table if I wait for the late mail :lol:





bruiserh89 said:


> Abraham points
> *Price stoppage*
> Quigg points
> Murray stoppage
> Chavez Jr stoppage


Sometimes the early bird is the clever bird mate.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Take a bow John & stiffy for picking Temper. I have never heard of him. Maybe I should start using boxrec a bit more lol


I had heard of him as the HWs are my true love, however I wouldn't say I was an expert. I do however, know a shit load about Price and armed with that knowledge my mind was made up!!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Sometimes the early bird is the clever bird mate.


The exception to the rule! I put too much faith in Sauerland wanting to protect their investment with Price, making an informed decision to fight Teper. They probably did make an informed decision but the decision was that Price was limited and he needed a sink or swim fight.

Price really needs to retire. His glass jaw is a real issue. He also should have been able to keep Teper at range. The good tall heavyweights have no problem doing that. All Teper did was edge into range with his guard up and then let fly. Even Fury would have kept Teper out. I wasn't that impressed with him.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> The exception to the rule! I put too much faith in Sauerland wanting to protect their investment with Price, making an informed decision to fight Teper. They probably did make an informed decision but the decision was that Price was limited and he needed a sink or swim fight.
> 
> Price really needs to retire. His glass jaw is a real issue. He also should have been able to keep Teper at range. The good tall heavyweights have no problem doing that. All Teper did was edge into range with his guard up and then let fly. Even Fury would have kept Teper out. I wasn't that impressed with him.


Completely agree.

Fury would have boxed the ears off of Teper. Price was a good prospect once, I had high hopes he'd one day be champion, then he was rushed too quick Vs Thompson and got beat. The he was allowed to fight him again and get beat again, however that's not the thing that is most annoying about this for me, what is most annoying is that he is the same fighter now as he was when he fought Tom Dallas over 4 years ago.

He once signed Adam Booth as his trainer, however that didn't last long, I'd love to know what happened there. Perhaps Booth could have used his skills - size and power - to offset his deficiencies.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> Fury would have boxed the ears off of Teper. Price was a good prospect once, I had high hopes he'd one day be champion, then he was rushed too quick Vs Thompson and got beat. The he was allowed to fight him again and get beat again, however that's not the thing that is most annoying about this for, what is most annoying is that he is the same fighter now as he was when he fought Tom Dallas over 4 years ago.
> 
> He once signed Adam Booth as his trainer, however that didn't last long, I'd love to know what happened there. Perhaps Booth could have used his skills - size and power - to offset his deficiencies.


I think the KO's have just played into his mental state and confidence now. He's gun shy. Can't see how he can come back from this.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I think the KO's have just played into his mental state and confidence now. He's gun shy. Can't see how he can come back from this.


He can't mate. It's all over. To quote somebody somewhere - "It would be the greatest comeback since Lazarus"


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Price was KO'd tonight in the 2nd round.


:happy First one up. Price has a glass mandible.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Bloody Price:rolleyes
Was so close to picking Teper.

Nice pick John and Stiffy:hey


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :happy First one up. Price has a glass mandible.


And I've just realised that pick win for you and John could leave me lonely at the bottom this week atsch


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> And I've just realised that pick win for you and John could leave me lonely at the bottom this week atsch


 It's only 1 fight mate.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It's only 1 fight mate.


And two vital points. Well see.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> And I've just realised that pick win for you and John could leave me lonely at the bottom this week atsch


He who laughs last mate...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Bloody Price:rolleyes
> Was so close to picking Teper.
> 
> *Nice pick John and Stiffy*:hey


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Abraham stoppage!

I didn't see that coming.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Abraham stoppage!
> 
> I didn't see that coming.


 Neither did anyone else.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results so far. Abraham,Teper,Murray,Quigg all by stoppage. Only the JCCjr fight to go.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Abraham stoppage
Teper stoppage
Quigg stoppage
Murray stoppage 
Chavez jr decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Abraham points 1
Teper stoppage 2
Quigg stoppage 2
Murray stoppage 2
Chavez jr decision 2

9 points
----------------------------------
stiflers mum
Steiglitz points 0
Teper stoppage 2
Quigg stoppage 2
Murray stoppage 2
Chavez jr stoppage 1

7 points
-------------------------------
rocco
Abraham points 1
Price stoppage 0
Quigg points 1
Murray stoppage 2
Chavez jr points 2

6 points
--------------------------------
Got news
Abraham points 1
Price stoppage 0
Quigg stoppage 2
Murray stoppage 2
Chavez jr stoppage 1

6 points
-------------------------
the Hook13
Abraham points 1
Price stoppage 0
Quigg points 1
Murray stoppage 2
Chavez jr  points 2

6 points
-----------------------------
67_special
Abraham points 1
Price stoppage 0
Quigg points 1
Murray stoppage 2
Chavez jr points 2

6 points
------------------------
Sox
Abraham points 1
Price points 0
Quigg stoppage 2
Murray stoppage 2
Chavez jr points 2

7 points
-----------------------------
Nigelbro
Abraham points 1
Price stoppage 0
Quigg stoppage 2
Murray Stoppage 2
Chavez jr stoppage 1

6 points
----------------------------------------
bruiser 89
Abraham points 1
Price stoppage 0
Quigg points 1
Murray stoppage 2
Chavez jr stoppage 1

5 points
--------------------------------
Thirdgeary 
Abraham points 1
Price stoppage 0
Quigg points 1
Murray stoppage 2
Chavez jr decision 2

6 points
----------------------------------
Crusher
Abraham points 1
Quigg points 1
Murray stoppage 2
Chavez jr points 2

6 points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Doh!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Form is temporary, however class is permanent!!


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox @**Crusher* *@JohnH @Nigelbro @**stiflers mum* *@**thehook13* *@**bruiserh89* *@**Thirdgeary* *@**Got news* *@rocco

Interesting round last week boys, not the best for me at any rate. Here are the fights for this week:

Sergey Kovalez vs Nadjib Mohammedi

Jean Pascal vs Yunieski Gonzakz

Beibut Shymenov vs BJ Flores

Hughie Fury vs George Arias

Cameron Hammond vs Sedat Tasci

Happy tipping!*


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kovalev stoppage
Pascal points
Shumenov stoppage
Fury stoppage
Hammond stoppage


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kovalev Stoppage
Pascal Decision
Shumenov Decision
Fury Decision
Hammond Stoppage


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*Sergey Kovalez vs Nadjib Mohammedi - SK Stoppage

Jean Pascal vs Yunieski Gonzakz - Pascal stoppage

Beibut Shymenov vs BJ Flores - BJ Flores stoppage

Hughie Fury vs George Arias - Fury Stoppage

Cameron Hammond vs Sedat Tasci - Hammond Stoppage*


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sergey Kovalev vs Nadjib Mohammedi - *Kovalev Stoppage.*

Jean Pascal vs Yunieski Gonzakz - *Gonzalez Stopage.*

Beibut Shymenov vs BJ - *Shymenov Stoppage.
*
Hughie Fury vs George Arias - *Fury Points.*

Cameron Hammond vs Sedat Tasci - *Hammond Points.*


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Kovalev Stoppage
Pascal Stoppage
Shumanov Pts.
Fury Pts.
Hammond Pts.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Kovalev - KO
Pascal - points
Shumanov - points
Fury - points
Hammond - points


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Kovalev Stoppage
Pascal Decision
Shumenov Decision
Fury Decision
Hammond Decision


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Kovalev Stoppage
Pascal Stoppage
Shumenov UD
Fury UD
Hammond Stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Kovalev KO
Pascal KO
Shumenov points
Fury KO
Hammond KO


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kovalev Ko
Pascal KO
Shumenov points (if nothing else, BJ seems to have a brick head)
Fury KO
Hammond KO


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sergey Kovalez vs Nadjib Mohammedi - *Kovalez stoppage*
Jean Pascal vs Yunieski Gonzakz - *Pascal points*
Beibut Shymenov vs BJ Flores - *Shymenov points*
Hughie Fury vs George Arias - *Fury points*
Cameron Hammond vs Sedat Tasci - *Hammond points*


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Flores came in slightly over at 200.8 lbs


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hammond stops tasci round 5. Too fast too much power.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Hammond stops tasci round 5. Too fast too much power.


Excellent!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Hughie Fury wins 10 round decision.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Results- 
Shumenov Decision
Kovalev KO
Pascal decision. 

Pascals opponent Gonzalez likely robbed in an entertaining fight. Definitely a new face at lhw though


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Results-
> Shumenov Decision
> Kovalev KO
> Pascal decision.
> ...


 It was a great fight the undercards were better than the main event.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results:
Kovalev stoppage
Pascal decision
Shumenov decision
Fury decision 
Hammond stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum
Kovalev stoppage 2
Pascal decision 2
Shumenov stoppage 1
Fury stoppage 1
Hammond stoppage 2

8 points
------------------------------------------
thehook13
Kovalev stoppage 2
Pascal decision 2
Shumenov decision 2
Fury decision 2
Hammond stoppage 2

10 points
------------------------------------
67_special
Kovalev stoppage 2
Pascal stoppage 1
Flores stoppage 0
Fury stoppage 1
Hammond stoppage 2

6 points
------------------------------------
JohnH
Kovalev stoppage 2
Gonzalez stoppage 0
Shumenov stoppage 1
Fury decision 2
Hammond decision 1

6 points
--------------------------------------
rocco
Kovalev stoppage 2
Pascal stoppage 1
Shumenov decision 2
Fury decision 2
Hammond decision 1

8 points
---------------------------------------
Nigelbro
Kovalev stoppage 2
Pascal decision 2
Shumenov decision 2
Fury decision 2
Hammond decision 1

9 points
----------------------------------
Crusher
Kovalev stoppage 2
Pascal decision 2
SHUMENOV DECISION 2
Fury decision 2
Hammond decision 1

9 points
----------------------------
Got news 
Kovalev stoppage 2
Pascal stoppage 1
Shumenov points 2
Fury decision 2
Hammond stoppage 2

9 points
--------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Kovalev stoppage 2
Pascal stoppage 1
Shumenov decision 2
Fury stoppage 1
Hammond stoppage 2

8 points
--------------------------------
bruiserh89
Kovalev stoppage 2
Pascal stoppage 1
Shumenov decision 2
Fury stoppage 1
Hammond stoppage 2

8 points
---------------------------------
Sox
Kovalev stoppage 2
Pascal decision 2
Shumenov decision 2
Fury decision 2
Hammond decision 1

9 points
------------------------------


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It was a great fight the undercards were better than the main event.


Posting results, doing your work. My bad :deal

Looking forward to catching up with this card, i onl caught flashes


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Posting results, doing your work. My bad :deal
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with this card, i onl caught flashes


 The Main event was onesided so was the first fight but Pascal-Gonzalez was good. The first fight was OK because the guy losing was tough and taking a beating but never gave up but not very competitive. Pascal-Gonzalez was great Pascal lucky to get the nod IMO but not an outrageous robbery.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco

Fights for the week with a bit of an Aussie/NZ dominance:

Luke Jackson vs Nouldy Manakane

Jeff Horn vs Viktor Plotuykov

Joseph Parker vs Bowie Tupou

Danny Garcia vs Paulie Malignaggi

Daniel Jacobs vs Sergio Mora

Best of luck!*


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Luke Jackson vs Nouldy Manakane -* Draw.*

Jeff Horn vs Viktor Plotuykov - *Horn Points.*

Joseph Parker vs Bowie Tupou - *Parker Stoppage.*

Danny Garcia vs Paulie Malignaggi - *Garcia Points.*

Daniel Jacobs vs Sergio Mora - *Mora Points.*


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Jackson decision
Horn decision
Parker stoppage
Garcia stoppage
Jacobs stoppage


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Jackson stoppage
Horn stoppage
Parker stoppage
Garcia points
Jacobs stoppage
@JohnH props for shooting for a draw this week....good luck with that!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @JohnH props for shooting for a draw this week....good luck with that!


He who dares, wins...


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*Luke Jackson vs Nouldy Manakane - Jackson Decision

Jeff Horn vs Viktor Plotuykov - Horn Decision

Joseph Parker vs Bowie Tupou - Parker stoppage

Danny Garcia vs Paulie Malignaggi - Garcia Decision

Daniel Jacobs vs Sergio Mora - Jacobs Decision*


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

JohnH said:


> He who dares, wins...


He who hesitates, masturbates.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> He who hesitates, masturbates.


 He who gloats,has sex with goats.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He who gloats,has sex with goats.


:rofl You idiots


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Jackson Pts
Horn Stoppage
Parker Stoppage
Garcia Pts.
Jacobs Stoppage.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Jackson - Points
Horn - Stoppage 
Parker - Stoppage
Garcia - Stoppage 
Jacobs - Stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Jackson points
Horn KO
Parker KO
Garcia points
Jacobs KO


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Luke Jackson Points
Horn Points
Parker Stoppage
Garcia Points
Jacobs Stoppage

Really close to tipping Garcia stoppage but decision is slightly more likely


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Jackson UD
Horn UD
Parker Stoppage
Garcia UD
Jacobs Stoppage


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Jackson Points
Horn Points
Parker Stoppage
Garcia stoppage 
Jacobs Points


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Jackson stoppage
Horn points
Parker stoppage
Garcia points
Jacobs stoppage


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> :rofl You idiots


When we find something that rhymes with idiots, you're fucked


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Actually, I've been working on a construction site and there is a lot of graffiti in the toilets about some poor labourer called Barry (don't know him personally) but he sounds like a mong.

There once was a cyclone called Larry,
Destructive winds it did carry,
It uprooted trees,
Left QLD on it's knees,
But no-one could fuck things like Barry.:rofl


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Actually, I've been working on a construction site and there is a lot of graffiti in the toilets about some poor labourer called Barry (don't know him personally) but he sounds like a mong.
> 
> There once was a cyclone called Larry,
> Destructive winds it did carry,
> ...


Not sure Baz would have found it so funny :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He who gloats,has sex with goats.


:rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results.
Jackson stoppage
Horn decision
Parker stoppage
Garcia stoppage
Jacobs stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Draw 0 points
Horn decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia decision 1 point
Mora decision 0 points

5 points
-----------------------------------
stiflers mum
Jackson decision 1 points
Horn decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia stoppage 2 points
Jacobs stoppage 2 points

9 points
------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Jackson stoppage 2 points
Horn stoppage 1 point
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia points 1 point
Jacobs stoppage 2 points

8 points
------------------------------------------
67_special
Jackson decision 1 point
Horn decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia points 1 point
Jacobs points 1 point

7 points
--------------------------------------
rocco
Jackson decision 1 point
Horn stoppage 1 point
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia points 1 point
Jacobs stoppage 2 points

7 points
--------------------------------
Nigelbro

Jackson decision 1 points
Horn stoppage 1 point
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia stoppage 2 points
Jacobs stoppage 2 points

8 points
-----------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Jackson points 1 point
Horn stoppage 1 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia decision 1 point
Jacobs stoppage 2 points

7 points
-----------------------------------------
thehook13

Jackson decision 1 point
Horn decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia points 1 point
Jacobs stoppage 2 points

8 points
--------------------------------------
Got news
Jackson points 1 point
Horn decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia decision 1 point
Jacobs stoppage 2 points

8 points
------------------------------------
Crusher
Jackson decision 1 point
Horn decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia stoppage 2 points
Jacobs decision 1 point

8 points
-----------------------------
Sox

Jackson stoppage 2 points
Horn decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia decision 1 point
Jacobs stoppage 2 points

9 points
---------------------------------------


------------------------------------------


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Holy fuck @stiflers mum we got highest points this week! :yikes:happy:haggis


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Gentlemen,

There is a tragic lack of fights worth picking this week so I propose a mid season break.
Luckily better fights will available from the 14th with Wild Will, Lucas Browne and Tarver vs Cunningham on offer.

If anyone knows of any good shows on this weekend that I've overlooked please let me know.

Cheers!
*@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> There is a tragic lack of fights worth picking this week so I propose a mid season break.
> Luckily better fights will available from the 14th with Wild Will, Lucas Browne and Tarver vs Cunningham on offer.
> ...


Could have some fun with some randoms. Would make it harder to pick and do the research. Try these:

Bantamweight Pungluang Sor Singyu 50 3 v S Ryo Akaho 26 1 2 *Friday* in Thailand for vacant WBO bantamweight belt

Light Heavyweight Kerry Foley 15 2 1 v Joel Casey 16 14 3 calling the round Foley ends Casey? or just the usual head to head.

Super Bantamweight Yoandris Salinas 21 1 2 v Manuel Avila 17 0 0 for the interim NABF super bantamweight title

Super Featherweight Braulio Rodriguez 17 1 0 v v Marcos Gabriel Martinez 17 2 0 for the vacant WBC Latino super featherweight title

Super Welterweight Johan Perez 20 2 1 v v Dmitry Mikhaylenko 19 0 0 for the WBA-NABA welterweight title


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco

*Ok boys, @bruiserh89 has picked out some fights for us this week for a bit of fun. There's a smattering of minor title fights in there but do your research and see how you go.
Bonus 2 points if you pick the round that Kerry Foley KO's Joel Casey (if at all).

Pungluang Sor Singyu v S Ryo Akaho
Kerry Foley v Joel Casey 
Yoandris Salinas v Manuel Avila
Braulio Rodriguez v Marcos Gabriel Martinez
Johan Perez v Dmitry Mikhaylenko

Cheers!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> *@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco
> 
> *Ok boys, @bruiserh89 has picked out some fights for us this week for a bit of fun. There's a smattering of minor title fights in there but do your research and see how you go.
> Bonus 2 points if you pick the round that Kerry Foley KO's Joel Casey (if at all).
> ...


Hope boxrec doesn't break down....


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Wow this will be like Japanese week at Christmas during the Nations Cup.:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

OK. I'll go first :lol:

Akaho by stoppage
Foley stops Casey in the 7th
Avila on points
Rodriguez by stoppage
Perez on points

Warning that the first fight is Friday night our time so don't leave your tips till Saturday! @67_special @Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Wow this will be like Japanese week at Christmas during the Nations Cup.:lol:


With no one really knowing any of the fighters bar, Casey and Foley, it should be the great equaliser


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Akaho - Stoppage
Foley - KO2
Avila- Stoppage
Rodriquez - Stoppage
Perez - Stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sor Singyu decision
Foley stoppage 6
Avila decision
Martinez decision
Mikhaylenko stoppage


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sor Singyu KO
Kerry Foley KO 7 
Avila Decision
Rodriguez KO
Perez Decision

Really taking shots in the dark this round. no idea the career or build up to most of these guys


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Pungluang Sor Singyu v S Ryo Akaho - *Pungluang Sor Singyu points*

Kerry Foley v Joel Casey - *Kerry Foley points*

Yoandris Salinas v Manuel Avila - *Manuel Avila points*

Braulio Rodriguez v Marcos Gabriel Martinez - *Braulio Rodriguez points*

Johan Perez v Dmitry Mikhaylenko - *Dmitry Mikhaylenko points *


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*Pungluang Sor Singyu v S Ryo Akaho - Akaho pointsKerry Foley v Joel Casey - Foley KO 5**

Yoandris Salinas v Manuel Avila - Avila points

Braulio Rodriguez v Marcos Gabriel Martinez - Rodreguez KO

Johan Perez v Dmitry Mikhaylenko - Perez points*


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Singyu UD
Foley stoppage 4
Avila UD
Rodriguez stoppage
Mikhaylenko UD


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Singyu Pts
Foley Stoppage 8
Avila Stoppage
Rodriguez Stoppage
Perez Pts.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Akaho - KO
Foley - KO
Avila - Points
Rodriguez - KO
Mikhaylenko - Points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Akaho - KO
> Foley - KO
> Avila - Points
> Rodriguez - KO
> Mikhaylenko - Points


What round will Foley Ko for the bonus points geary?


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Singyu UD
Foley stoppage Round 6
Avila UD
Rodriguez stoppage
Perez UD


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Foley KO 4
thanks bruiser


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> Hope boxrec doesn't break down....


:rofl It's down now, hope everyone got in.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Just back from hols.

Pungluang Sor Singyu v S Ryo Akaho - Akaho points

Kerry Foley v Joel Casey - Foley KO 7

Yoandris Salinas v Manuel Avila - Avila points

Braulio Rodriguez v Marcos Gabriel Martinez - Rodreguez KO

Johan Perez v Dmitry Mikhaylenko - Perez points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Just back from hols.
> 
> Pungluang Sor Singyu v S Ryo Akaho - Akaho points
> 
> ...


I think you were a little late for the first fight. It was Friday night our time but didn't matter because Singyu blasted out Akaho in the second round!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nice work @thehook13 the only one to get the two points in the opening fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Foley KO 4
> thanks bruiser





Got news said:


> Foley stoppage 4


Good picks :deal


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Good picks :deal


Bastards! I'll shut my mouth next time :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Early reports that Rodriguez KO'd Martinez without actually hitting the guy???


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Sor Singyu stoppage
Foley stoppage rd 4
Avila stoppage
Rodriguez stoppage
Mikhaylenko stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh 89
Akaho stoppage 0
Foley stoppage rd7 2
Avila decision 1
Rodriguez stoppage 2
Perez decision 0

5 points
----------------------------------
Nigelbro
Akaho stoppage 0
Foley stoppage rd2 2
Avila stoppage 2
Rodriguez stoppage 2
Perez stoppage 0

6 points
-------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Singyu decision 1
Foley stoppage rd6 2
Avila decision 1
Martinez decision 0
Mikhaylenko stoppage 2

6 points
----------------------------------------
thehook 13

Singyu stoppage 2
Foley stoppage rd7 2
Aviladecision 1
Rodriguez stoppage 2
Perez decision 0

7 points
-------------------------------------
Sox
Singyu points 1
Foley points 1
Avila decision 1
Rodriguez decision 1
Mikhaylenko decision1

5 point
-------------------------------------
67_special
Akaho points 0
Foley stoppage rd5 2
Avila decision 1
Rodriguez stoppage 2
Perez decision 0

5 points
-----------------------------------------
Got news
Singyu decision 1
Foley stoppage rd4 4
Avila decision 1
Rodriguez stoppage 2
Mikhaylenko decision 1

9 points
--------------------------------------
rocco
Singyu decision 1
Foley stoppage rd8 2
Avila stoppage 2
Rodriguez stoppage 2
Perez decision 0

7 points
------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Akaho stoppage 0
Foley stoppage rd4 4
Avila decision 1
Rodriguez stoppage 2
Mikhaylenko decision 1

8 point
---------------------------------
Crusher
Singyu decision 1
Foley stoppage rd6 2
Avila decision 1
Rodriguez stoppage 2
Perez decision 0

6 points
----------------------------------
JohnH
Akaho decision 0
Foley stoppage rd7 2
Avila decision 1
Rodriguez stoppage2
Perezdecision 0

5 points
----------------------------------


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Fights for the week, unfortunately both Danny Green and Lucas Browne have ended up with some pretty sub-par, short notice opposition so bonus points if you can pick the rounds they turn the lights out on their opponents.

Will Tomlinson vs Adones Aguelo
Lucas Browne vs Julius Long (pick the KO round for an additional 2 points)
Antonio Tarver vs Steve Cunningham
Marco Huck vs Krysztof Glowacki
Danny Green vs Robert Bolonti (pick the KO round for an additional 2 points)

Cheers!

@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Will Tomlinson vs Adones Aguelo - *Will Tomlinson Points.*

Lucas Browne vs Julius Long (pick the KO round for an additional 2 points) - *Lucas Browne Round 3.*

Antonio Tarver vs Steve Cunningham - *Antonio Tarver Stoppage*.

Marco Huck vs Krysztof Glowacki - *Marco Huck Points.*

Danny Green vs Robert Bolonti (pick the KO round for an additional 2 points) - *Robert Bolonti Points.*

The comeback is on!!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Plenty of points this round. Could shake things up.

Tomlinson Points
Browne KO3
Cunningham Points
Huck Points
Green KO7


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tomlinson decision
Browne KO5
Tarver stoppage
Huck stoppage
Green decision


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Tomlinson - Points
Browne - KO 1
Cunningham - Points
Huck - Points
Green - KO 7


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> Tomlinson - Points
> Browne - KO 1
> Cunningham - Points
> Huck - Points
> Green - KO 7


 Do me and JohnH get bonus points if we tip correctly but it's not a KO?


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> Do me and JohnH get bonus points if we tip correctly but it's not a KO?


Nah bonus points for picking the KO round. Sorry boys.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Tomlinson points
Browne KO 3 (I'd pick earlier but Browne always starts cautiously and tries to work out opponents before loading up the right hand).
Tarver stoppage
Glowacki points (picking the upset)
Green points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> Nah bonus points for picking the KO round. Sorry boys.


 OK:good


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Tomlinson pts
Browne KO 2
Cunningham pts
Huck pts
Green pts


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Tomlinson points
Browne KO 4
Tarver KO
Huck KO
Green KO 3


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tomlinson points
Browne in 3
Tarver points
Huck points
Green points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tomlinson UD
Browne stoppage 4
Tarver UD
Huck UD
Green stoppage 6


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Massive gift for Tomlinson. I feel for the Philippino.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results(except Green fight)
Tomlinson decision
Browne stoppage 9
Tarver/Cunningham draw
Glowacki stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Tomlinson decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 3 2 points
Tarver stoppage 0 points
Huck points 0 points

4 points
------------------------------------
the hook13
Tomlinson decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 3 2 points 
Tarver decision 0 points
Huck points 0 points

4 points
--------------------------------------------
stilers mum
Tomlkinson decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 5 2 points
Tarver stoppage 0 points
Huck stoppage 0 points

4 points
------------------------------------------
67_special
Tomlinson decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 1 2 points
Cunningham decision 0 points
Huck points 0 points

4 points
------------------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Tomlinson decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 3 2 points 
Tarver stoppage c0 points
Glowacki points 1 points

5 points
---------------------------------------
rocco
Tomlinson decision 2 points
Browne KO 2 2 points
Tarver stoppage 0 points
Huck points 0 points

4 points
---------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Tomlinson decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 2 points
Tarver stoppage 0 points
Huck stoppage 0 points

4 points
--------------------------------
Sox
Tomlinson decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 3 2 points
Tarver decision 0 points
Huck decision 0 points

4 points
------------------------------------------
Got news
Tominson decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 4 2 points
Tarver decision0 points
Huck decision 0 points

4 points
------------------------------------ @Nigelbro @Crusher did you guys forget to tip?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Nigelbro @Crusher you guys get 3 points for the first 4 fights(1 less than the lowest which was 4) but can still tip on the Green-Bolonti fight.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @Nigelbro @Crusher you guys get 3 points for the first 4 fights(1 less than the lowest which was 4) but can still tip on the Green-Bolonti fight.


Well can't say you're not a reasonable man stiff :clap:


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @*Nigelbro* @*Crusher* you guys get 3 points for the first 4 fights(1 less than the lowest which was 4) but can still tip on the Green-Bolonti fight.


Been on a work conference green in 4 rounds.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Been on a work conference green in 4 rounds.


 No worries mate added.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Honestly I think we need to drop the Green fight off the tipping comp as it was not conducted over the advertised 12 rounds but somehow SBW vs Botha reduced 10 rounds


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @Nigelbro @Crusher you guys get 3 points for the first 4 fights(1 less than the lowest which was 4) but can still tip on the Green-Bolonti fight.


Campion Stiff. Had do do a dash to Kalgoorlie and totally, er, forgot.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89@Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco

Hi gents,

scratching a bit for fights this week so the flavour is distinctly Russian, thankfully things improve next week with Mosley Moyarga II and Santa Cruz vs Mares. With a bit of luck boxrec will hold up this time so we can do a bit of research.

Sam Rapira vs Rob Powdrill

Manuel Charr vs Mairis Briedis

Dmitry Chudinov vs Adrian Luna Flores

Stanislav Khashtanov vs Felix Valera

Ramal Amanov vs Ranses Payano

Cheers.*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

OK. I'll start it up. 

Rapira points (Think some might be hanging too much on the Hooper victory)
Charr points
Chudinov stoppage
Kashtanov points
Amanov points

I think the Russians with the home court advantage and think there's been some carefully picked opponents.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Powdrill Pts.
Charr Pts
Chudinov Stoppage
Kashtanov Pts
Amanov Pts


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Right you convict fuckers, enough Mr Nice Guy, this week *IS* the comeback!!

Sam Rapira vs Rob Powdrill - *Sam Rapira Stoppage.*

Manuel Charr vs Mairis Briedis - * Mairis Briedis Stoppage* Had high hopes for Charr once.

Dmitry Chudinov vs Adrian Luna Flores - *Dmitry Chudinov Points*

Stanislav Khashtanov vs Felix Valera - *Felix Valera Stoppage*

Ramal Amanov vs Ranses Payano - *Ranses Payano Points* zzzzz snozefest

Take that.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rapira Points
Briedis Points
Chudinov Stoppage
Khashtanov Stoppage
Amanov Points

Really taking guesses this round. So hard to get information on these nobodies


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Powdrill stoppage
Charr decision
Chudinov stoppage
Kashtanov decision
Amanov decision


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*Sam Rapira vs Rob Powdrill - Rapia points

Manuel Charr vs Mairis Briedis - Briedis points

Dmitry Chudinov vs Adrian Luna Flores - Chudinov points

Stanislav Khashtanov vs Felix Valera - Khashtanov stoppage

Ramal Amanov vs Ranses Payano - Payano points*


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Rapira Points
Charr Points
Chudinov Stoppage
Khashtanov Stoppage
Amanov Points


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sam Rapira vs Rob Powdrill - *Rapira points*

Manuel Charr vs Mairis Briedis - *Charr points*

Dmitry Chudinov vs Adrian Luna Flores - *Chudinov stoppage*

Stanislav Khashtanov vs Felix Valera - *Khashtanov points*

Ramal Amanov vs Ranses Payano - *Amanov points*


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Powdrill Points
Charr Points
Chudinov Stoppage
Khashtanov Stoppage
Amanov Points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sam Rapira vs Rob Powdrill - *Rapira points*
> 
> Manuel Charr vs Mairis Briedis - *Charr points*
> 
> ...


Hopefully you get a perfect round with those tips


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Powdrill points
_Briedis_ points
Chudinov points
Kashtanov KO
Amanov points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Shit. Powdrill won. I'm guessing on points.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635054425694842880
Boxrec says split decision. Bugger.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Manuel Charr's career now in freefall after being Ko'd by Mairis Briedis in the 5th round in Russia tonight.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Wow nice uppercut. Brutal!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Geez. I'm tanking this week so far.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Geez. I'm tanking this week so far.


Good.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Good.


:fire


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> :fire


Look, we're online pals, however I need you to royally fuck up mate.

Deal with it!!!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Look, we're online pals, however I need you to royally fuck up mate.
> 
> Deal with it!!!


Haha. It will need to be royally. I'm banking on the Russian trifecta to save me.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sick ko from Breidies


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Not looking good for my picks this week...

The only 2 fight I though I knew about I got wrong.

I have no idea about the other fights.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Russian card live on Boxnation in the UK now. :thumbsup


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Ramal Amanov wins after Ranses Payano is DQ'ed in the 3rd for low blows.

Steve Bunce - "Fight is stopped after 2 left hooks to the goolies" :rofl


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Dmitry Chudinov is now fighting Geard Ajetovic.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Dmitry Chudinov beat Geard Ajetovic on points after 8 rounds. (Ajetovic was a late replacement, so the fight wasn't for a belt and was scheduled for 8 rds).


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Powdrill decision
Breidis stoppage
Chudinov decision
Valera decision
Amanov decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89
Rapira decision 0 points
Charr decision 0 points
Chudinov stoppage 1 point
Kashtanov decision 0 points
Amanov decision 2 points

3 points
----------------------------------------------
rocco
Powdrill decision 2 points
Charr decision 0 points
Chudinov stoppage 1 point
Kashtanov points 0 points
Amanov decision 2 points

5 points
----------------------------------------------
JohnH
Rapira stoppage 0 points
Breidis stoppage 2 points
Chudinov decision 2 points
Valero stoppage 1 point
Payano decision 0 points

5 points
-------------------------------------------
thehook13
Rapira decision 0 points
Breidis decision 1 point
Chudinov stoppage 1 point
Khashtanov stoppage 0 points
Amanov decision 2 points

4 points
----------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Powdrill stoppage 1 point
Charr decision 0 points
Chudinov stoppage 1 point
Khashtanov decision 0 points
Amanov decision 2 points

4 points
--------------------------------
67_special
Rapia decision 0 points
Breidis decision 1 points
Chudinov decision 2 points
Khashtanov stoppage 0 points
Payano decision 0 points

3 points
--------------------------------------------
Got news
Rapira decision 0 points
Charr decision 0 points
Chudinov stoppage 1 point
Khashtanov stoppage 0 points
Amanov decision 2 points

3 points
------------------------------------------------
Sox
Rapira decision 0 points
Charr decision 0 points
Chudinov stoppage 1 point
Khashtanov decision 0 points
Amanov decision 2 points

3 points
--------------------------------------------
Crusher
Powdrill decision 2 points
Charr decision 0 points
Chudinov stoppage 1 point
Khashtanov stoppage 0 points
Amanov decision 2 points

5 points
------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Powdrill decision 2 points
Breidis decision 1 point
Chudinov decision 2 points
Khashtanov stoppage 0 points
Amanov decision 2 points

7 points
----------------------------------------
Nigelbro 2 points


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Thirdgeary- Done well to manage 7 points this round :deal


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Thirdgeary- Done well to manage 7 points this round :deal


Pure luck mate. Nice to join you on top though:bbb


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89@Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco

Hi lads,

Fights this week. A couple of decent scraps and a couple of curiosity factors. Hopefully Mosley and Moyorga can still put on a good show. Couldn't find much in the way of ozzie fights so if you know of a good one let me know.

Cheers!

Leo Santa Cruz vs Abner Mares

Hugo Ruiz vs Julio Ceja

Shane Mosley vs Ricardo Moyorga

Trey Lippe (Morrison) vs Cory Phelps

Roy Jones Jr vs Danny Santiago

*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> *@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89@Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco
> 
> Hi lads,
> 
> ...


 Rex Tso 17 0 0 v Brad Hore for WBC vacant regional belt in Hong Kong Saturday night should go on for sure.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> *@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89@Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco
> 
> Hi lads,
> 
> ...


Cruz points
Ruiz stoppage
Mosley points
Lippe stoppage
Jones Jr stoppage
Hore points (perhaps blinded by patriotism)


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@Sox @Crusher@JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum@thehook13@Thirdgeary@Got news@rocco

Good call @bruiserh89

Lets include

Rex Tso vs Brad Hore*


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Mares stoppage
Ruiz decision
Mosley stoppage
Lippe stoppage
Jones jr stoppage
Tso stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Cruz points
Ruiz stoppage
Mosley stoppage
Lippe stoppage
Jones Jr stoppage
Rex stoppage


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Ceja Pts.
Cruz Pts.
Mosley Pts.
Jones Stoppage.
Lippe Stoppage.
Tso Stoppage.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

*
Leo Santa Cruz vs Abner Mares cruz points

Hugo Ruiz vs Julio Ceja Ceja points 

Shane Mosley vs Ricardo Moyorga Mosley points

Trey Lippe (Morrison) vs Cory Phelps lippe Ko

Roy Jones Jr vs Danny Santiago Jones Ko

Rex ko

*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Sox tips by proxy. He's out of internet range and gave these over a few nights back

Leo Santa Cruz vs Abner Mares - Cruz points

Hugo Ruiz vs Julio Ceja - Ruiz points

Shane Mosley vs Ricardo Moyorga - Mosley - points

Trey Lippe (Morrison) vs Cory Phelps - Lippe stoppage

Roy Jones Jr vs Danny Santiago - RJJ stoppage

Rex Tso vs Brad Hore - Tso points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

No one's sharing my patriotism :sad5


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Leo Santa Cruz vs Abner Mares - cruz pts


Hugo Ruiz vs Julio Ceja - Ruiz pts


Shane Mosley vs Ricardo Moyorga - Mosley pts


Trey Lippe (Morrison) vs Cory Phelps - trey KO


Roy Jones Jr vs Danny Santiago - jones KO 

Rex - KO


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cruz points
Ruiz stoppage
Mosley points
Lippe stoppage
RJJ stoppage
Tso stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Cruz points
Ruiz points
Mosley KO
Jones KO
Lippe KO
Tso KO


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

67_special said:


> *@Sox @Crusher@JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum@thehook13@Thirdgeary@Got news@rocco
> 
> Good call @bruiserh89
> 
> ...


Why don't your mentions of me ever appear in my notifications??


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Leo Santa Cruz vs Abner Mares - Leo Santa Cruz Stoppage.

Hugo Ruiz vs Julio Ceja - Julio Ceja Stoppage.

Shane Mosley vs Ricardo Moyorga - Shane Mosley Points.

Trey Lippe (Morrison) vs Cory Phelps - Trey Lippe Stoppage.

Roy Jones Jr vs Danny Santiago - Fight off.

Rex Tso vs Brad Hore - Rex Tso Stoppage.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Why don't your mentions of me ever appear in my notifications??


Same here


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Why don't your mentions of me ever appear in my notifications??


 @67_special I think they're not getting them because you haven't got gaps between mentions.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

JohnH said:


> Why don't your mentions of me ever appear in my notifications??


Sorry @JohnH not sure what's going on there. 
Get your tips in boys, apologies to anyone else not getting their notifications. 
@Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Gotnews @rocco @bruiserh89


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @*67_special* I think they're not getting them because you haven't got gaps between mentions.


All good you guys are doing a stand up job.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Jones jr vs Santiago called off.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-fight-called-off-due-to-tropical-storm-erika


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I kind of threw this one away. Tso by 7th round TKO


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I kind of threw this one away. Tso by 7th round TKO


I had the stoppage.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I had the stoppage.


Uh oh!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results(except Lippe v Phelps) Jones jr v Santiago cancelled

Cruz decision
Ceja stoppage
Mosley stoppage
Rex Tso stoppage


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Oh Shit. I'm back on bottomops


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89
Cruz decision 2 points
Ruiz stoppage 0 points
Mosley decision 1 point
Hore decision 0 points

3 points
-----------------------------------
stiflers mum
Mares stoppage 0 points
Ruiz decision 0 points
Mosley stoppage 2 points
Rex Tso stoppage 2 points

4 points
---------------------------------------
Got news
Cruz decision 2 points
Ruiz stoppage 0 points
Mosley stoppage 2 points
Rex Tso 2 points

6 points
-----------------------------------
rocco
Cruz decision 2 points
Ceja decision 1 point
Mosley decision 1 point
Rex Tso stoppage 2 points

6 points
--------------------------------------
Crusher
Cruz decision 2 points
Ceja decision 1 point
Mosley decision 1 point
Rex Tso stoppage 2 points

6 points
----------------------------------------
Sox

Cruz decision 2 points
Ruiz decision 0 points
Mosley decision 1 point
Tso decision 1 point

4 points
----------------------------------
67_special
Cruz decision 2 points
Ruizdecision 0 points
Mosley decision1 point
Rex Tso stoppage 2 points

5 points
--------------------------------------
thehook13
Cruz decision 2 points
Ruiz stoppage 0 points
Mosley points 1 point
Rex Tso stoppage 2 points

5 points
------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Cruz decision 2 points
Ruiz decision 0 points
Mosley stoppage 2 points
Rex Tso stoppage 2 points

6 points
---------------------------------------
JohnH
Cruz stoppage 1 point
Ceja stoppage 2 points
Mosley decision 1 point
Rex Tso stoppage 2 points

6 points
-------------------------------------
Everyone picked Lippe stoppage so won't change rankings


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

@*JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Gotnews @rocco @bruiserh89

Hi lads,

Hopefully the notifications come through this time. A so so weekend of fights coming up.

05/09

Josh Warrington vs Joel Brunker
Martin Murry vs Jose Miguel Torres

06/09
Anthony Dirrell vs Marco Antonio Rubio
Jamie McDonnell vs Tomoki Kameda

08/09
Austin Trout vs Joey Hernandez

Cheers!*


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> @*JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Gotnews @rocco @bruiserh89
> 
> Hi lads,
> 
> ...


 Didn't come through for me mate I will try.
@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Gotnews @rocco @bruiserh89


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Thanks @stiflers mum I got that, however not your mention @67_special ?

Not a big deal though to be honest, I always check the thread. So see the picks.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

05/09
Josh Warrington vs Joel Brunker - *Joel Brunker Stoppage.*
Martin Murry vs Jose Miguel Torres - *Martin Murray Points.*

06/09
Anthony Dirrell vs Marco Antonio Rubio - *Anthony Dirrell Stoppage.*
Jamie McDonnell vs Tomoki Kameda - *Jamie McDonnell Points.*

08/09
Austin Trout vs Joey Hernandez - *Austin Trout Points.*


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @Sox tips by proxy. He's out of internet range and gave these over a few nights back


Thanks mate, my net access has been a bit off over the last 3 weeks.
It has something to do with having this really tough life being on holiday for the last ~3 weeks traveling OZ... :hey

That's right cunts, I'm currently in Katherine wrestling crocodiles! :smile
BTW, the big rock climb (BIG rock :yikes) is harder than it looks.

Off to Darwin tomorrow...


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Sox said:


> Thanks mate, my net access has been a bit off over the last 3 weeks.
> It has something to do with having this really tough life being on holiday for the last ~3 weeks traveling OZ... :hey
> 
> That's right cunts, I'm currently in Katherine wrestling crocodiles! :smile
> ...


You poor bastard, half your luck.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Brunker stoppage
Murray stoppage
Dirrell stoppage
Kameda decision
Trout decision


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

67_special said:


> You poor bastard, half your luck.


Thanks mate, it's been 3 years in the making, but well worth it so far. (sun)


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Warrington UD
Murray UDÂ*
Dirrell StoppageÂ*
Mcdonald UDÂ*
Trout UDÂ*


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Warrington Pts.
Murray Stoppage.
Dirrell Stoppage.
McDonnell Pts.
Trout Pts.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Warrington Decision
Murray Stoppage
Dirrell Decision
Kameda Decision
Trout Decision


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Sox tips again

Josh Warrington vs Joel Brunker - Brunker points

Martin Murry vs Jose Miguel Torres - Murray points

Anthony Dirrell vs Marco Antonio Rubio - Dirrel points

Jamie McDonnell vs Tomoki Kameda - Kameda points

Austin Trout vs Joey Hernandez - Trout points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Warrington points
Murray points
Dirrell stoppage
Kameda points
Trout points


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Warrington Stoppage
Murray Stoppage
Dirrell Decision
Kameda Decision
Trout Decision


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Warrington points
Murray points
Dirrell points
McDonnell points
Trout points


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Josh Warrington vs Joel Brunker - Warrington pts

Martin Murry vs Jose Miguel Torres - Murray pts

Anthony Dirrell vs Marco Antonio Rubio - Dirrell pts

Jamie McDonnell vs Tomoki Kameda - Kameda pts

Austin Trout vs Joey Hernandez - Trout pts


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Warrington decision and Murray stoppage so far.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Warrington decision and Murray stoppage so far.


Dirrell pts
McDonnell Pts.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results(except for Trout fight)
Warrington decision
Murray stoppage
Dirrell decision
McDonnell decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Brunker stoppage 0 points
Murray points 1 point
Dirrell stoppage 1 point
McDonnell decision 2 points

4 points
----------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Brunker stoppage 0 points
Murray stoppage 2 points
Dirrell stoppage 1 point
Kameda points 0 points

3 points
-------------------------------------
Got news
Warrington decision 2 points
Murray decision 1 point
Dirrell stoppage 1 point
McDonnell decision 2 points

6 points
------------------------------------
rocco
Warrington decision 2 points
Murray stoppage 2 points
Dirrell stoppage 1 point
McDonnell decision 2 points

7 points
--------------------------------------
thehook13
Warrington decision 2 points
Murray stoppage 2 points
Dirrell decision 2 points 
Kameda decision 0 points

6 points
---------------------------------------
Sox
Brunker points 0 points
Murray decision 1
Dirrell decision 2 points
Kameda decision 0 points

3 points
------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Warrington decision 2 points
Murray decision 1 point
Dirrell stoppage 1 point
Kameda decision 0 points
----------------------------------------
Crusher
Warrington stoppage 1 point
Murray stoppage 2 points
Dirrell decision 2 points
Kameda decision 0 points

5 points
--------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Warrington decision 2 points
Murray decision 1 point
Dirrell decision 2 points
McDonnell decision 2 points

7 points
------------------------------------------
67_special
Warrington decision 2 points
Murray decision 1 point
Dirrell decision 2 points
Kameda decision 0 points 

5 points
----------------------------------------
And pretty sure everyone picked trout points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for doing the sums guys!!!

Some great fights this weekend should shake up the ladder a bit more.

BTW how many rrounds does the comp go for?


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*@stiflers mum @**JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Gotnews @rocco @bruiserh89

Hi Guys,

please see fights below for this week

11/09

Adonis Stevenson vs Tommy Karpency

Errol Spence Jr vs Chris Van Heerden

12/09

Badou Jack vs George Groves

Roman Martinez vs Orlando Salido

Cornelius Bundrage vs Jermall Charlo

As far as how many rounds the competition is going for, I'm happy to keep going but will need a sub from 30/09-07/11 as i will be in the states on holiday. Let me know if you're interested in picking some fights in my absence and if you're keen to keep on with the tipping.

Cheers!

*


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@stiflers mum @JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco @bruiserh89

I didn't get the notification, not sure others did, hope this helps.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> @stiflers mum @JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco @bruiserh89
> 
> I didn't get the notification, not sure others did, hope this helps.


 Got yours John.:good


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

JohnH said:


> @*stiflers mum* @*JohnH* @*Sox* @*Crusher* @*Nigelbro* @*thehook13* @*Thirdgeary* @*Got news* @*rocco* @*bruiserh89*
> 
> I didn't get the notification, not sure others did, hope this helps.


thanks john, the forum thinks im spam.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

*Adonis Stevenson vs Tommy Karpency - AS KO

Errol Spence Jr vs Chris Van Heerden - Spence pts

Badou Jack vs George Groves - Jack KO

Roman Martinez vs Orlando Salido - Martinez pts

Cornelius Bundrage vs Jermall Charlo - Charlo pts*


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

67_special said:


> thanks john, the forum thinks im spam.


:rofl


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

11/09

Adonis Stevenson vs Tommy Karpency - *Stevenson Stoppage.*

Errol Spence Jr vs Chris Van Heerden - *Spence Jr Stoppage.*

12/09

Badou Jack vs George Groves - *Jack Stoppage.*

Roman Martinez vs Orlando Salido - *Martinez Points.*

Cornelius Bundrage vs Jermall Charlo - *Charlo Points.*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Stevenson stoppage
Spence stoppage
Jack points
Martinez points
Charlo points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Stevenson stoppage
Spence jr decision
Groves stoppage
Salido decision
Charlo decision


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Adonis Stevenson Stoppage
Errol Spence Jr Stoppage
George Groves Stoppage
Roman Martinez Decision
Jermall Charlo Stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Stevenson Stoppage
Spence UD
Groves UD
Martinez UD
Charlo UD


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson KO
Spence KO
Groves KO
Martinez points
Charlo points


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Stevenson stoppage
Spence Pts
Groves Stoppage
Martinez Pts
Charlo Stoppage.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Fuck, nearly didn't make it this week.
Haven't had service for a few days, now on the Barkly highway at a roadhouse frantically going over these fights! :gunner

Next stop Mt Isa... :hi:

Adonis Stevenson vs Tommy Karpency - Stevenson stoppage
Errol Spence Jr vs Chris Van Heerden - Spence stoppage
Badou Jack vs George Groves - Groves stoppage
Roman Martinez vs Orlando Salido - Martinez points
Cornelius Bundrage vs Jermall Charlo - Charlo stoppage


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Stevenson stoppage
Spence stoppage
- Groves points
Martinez points
Cornelius Bundrage points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Stevenson stoppage
Spence stoppage
Jack decision
Martinez-Salido draw
Charlo stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

67_special
Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Spence points 1 point
Jack stoppage 1 point
Martinez decision 0 points
Charlo decision 1 point

5 points
------------------------------------
JohnH
Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Spence stoppage 2 points
Jack stoppage 1 point
Martinez decision 0 points
Charlo decision 1 point

6 points
----------------------------
bruiserh89
Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Spence stoppage 2 points
Jack decision 2 points
Martinez decision 0 points
Charlo decision 1 point

7 points
------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Spence decision 1 point
Grove stoppage 0 points
Salido decision 0 points
Charlo decision 1 point

4 points
----------------------------------
thehook13
Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Spence stoppage 2 points
Groves stoppage 0 points
Martinez decision 0 points
Charlo stoppage 2 points

6 points
---------------------------------
Got news
Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Spence decision 1 point
Groves decision 0 points
Martinez decision 0 points
Charlo decision 1 point

4 points
-----------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Spence stoppage 2 points
Groves stoppage 0 points
Martinez decision 0 points
Charlo decision 1 point

5 points
--------------------------------------
rocco
Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Spence decision 1 point
Groves stoppage 0 points
Martinez decision 0 points
Charlo stoppage 2 points

5 points
--------------------------------------
Sox
Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Spence stoppage 2 points
Groves stoppage 0 points
Martinez decision 0 points
Charlo stoppage 2 points 

6 points
-----------------------------------
Crusher
Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Spence stoppage 2 points
Groves decision 0 point
Martinez decision 0 points
Bundradge decision 0 points

4 points
-----------------------------------------
Nigelbro 3 points


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

@*stiflers mum @JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco @bruiserh89

Hi lads,

Bugger all fights this week, the only one that interests me is Hekkie Budler vs Simphiwe Khonco for the minimum weight WBA strap
if anyone has suggestions please let me know, barring that we might have a bye this week.
@JohnH and @bruiserh89 please re-posâ€‹t this as the forum gremlins hate me.*


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco @Nigelbro @bruiserh89


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Bye sounds good.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Blimey just checked, it really is a poor week for fights this weekend. Apart from Chambers (USA Friday) and Schwarz (Germany Sat), there is nothing that really interests me.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Im happy with a bye


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sheiiit. I was on a roll :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sounds good. :deal

Wait until next week


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

A bye it is!


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

@*stiflers mum @JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco @bruiserh89

Hi lads,

Fights for the week:

26/09
Paulie Malignaggi vs Laszlo Kazekas

Tomasz Adamek vs Przemyslaw Saleta

Deontay Wilder vs Johann Duhaupav

Andy Ruiz Jr vs Devin Vargas

Javier Fortuna vs Carlos Ivan Velasquez*


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@stiflers mum @JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Got news @rocco @bruiserh89


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Paulie Malignaggi vs Laszlo Kazekas - Malignaggi Points.

Tomasz Adamek vs Przemyslaw Saleta - Adamek Stoppage.

Deontay Wilder vs Johann Duhaupav - Wilder Stoppage. (7th round)

Andy Ruiz Jr vs Devin Vargas - Ruiz Jr Stoppage.

Javier Fortuna vs Carlos Ivan Velasquez - Fortuna Stoppage (Fight of the weekend).


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Malignaggi UD
Adamek Stoppage
Wilder Stoppage 5
Ruiz stoppage
Fortuna stoppage

PS: Im having issues with logging on?

It takes ages to open a page, but any other web site opens in seconds. 

Anybody else having issues?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Malignaggi UD
> Adamek Stoppage
> Wilder Stoppage 5
> Ruiz stoppage
> ...


 Yes it's slower than dial-up at this site but other sites are normal. Someone started a thread in the lounge about it so it's not just you and me.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Malignaggie decision
Adamek stoppage
Wilder stoppage 2
Ruiz stoppage
Fortuna decision


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Paulie Malignaggi Decision

Tomasz Adamek ko

Deontay Wilder Ko rd 7

Andy Ruiz Jr Ko

Javier Fortuna KO


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Paulie Stoppage
Adamek Stoppage
Wilder Stoppage 8
Ruiz Stoppage
Fortuna Stoppage


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Paulie Malignaggi vs Laszlo Kazekas - *Malignaggi points
*
Tomasz Adamek vs Przemyslaw Saleta - *Adamek stoppage*

Deontay Wilder vs Johann Duhaupav - *Wilder stoppage 6*

Andy Ruiz Jr vs Devin Vargas - *Ruiz stoppage*

Javier Fortuna vs Carlos Ivan Velasquez - *Fortuna points*


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wow I thought Adamek retired..... then he comes out of retirement to fight an ancient Saleta?????


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Malignaggi points
Adamek points
Wilder stoppage 4
Ruiz stoppage
Fortuna stoppage

Geez. A mission to get on website to get tips up.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Malignaggi points
Adamek KO
Wilder KO 1
Ruiz KO
Fortuna KO


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Paulie Malignaggi Decision

Tomasz Adamek ko

Deontay Wilder Ko rd 9

Andy Ruiz Jr Ko

Javier Fortuna KO


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> Paulie Stoppage
> Adamek Stoppage
> Wilder Stoppage 8
> Ruiz Stoppage
> Fortuna Stoppage


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Paulie Malignaggi vs Laszlo Kazekas - Malignaggi Pts

Tomasz Adamek vs Przemyslaw Saleta - Adamek KO

Deontay Wilder vs Johann Duhaupav - Wilder KO

Andy Ruiz Jr vs Devin Vargas - Ruiz Jr Pts

Javier Fortuna vs Carlos Ivan Velasquez - Fortuna Pts


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> Paulie Malignaggi vs Laszlo Kazekas - Malignaggi Pts
> 
> Tomasz Adamek vs Przemyslaw Saleta - Adamek KO
> 
> ...


I think we assumed the Wilder fight would have bonus points for round pick but bragging rights is fine :smile


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

@bruiserh89

all good with me.

Wilder KO 4


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


>


No use tipping the same as everyone else. Paulie gave Senchenko a pizza face to stop him. :smile

8 is closer to 11 than 2 :smile and no i don't want to swap places on the ladder :hey


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> No use tipping the same as everyone else. Paulie gave Senchenko a pizza face to stop him. :smile
> 
> 8 is closer to 11 than 2 :smile and no i don't want to swap places on the ladder :hey


:lol::good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results (except for Javier Fortuna vs Carlos Ivan Velasquez)
Malagnaggie decision
Adamek stoppage
Wilder stoppage 11
Ruiz jr decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Mallagnaggi decision 2 points
Adamek stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 7 2 points 
Ruiz jr stoppage 1 point

7 points
-----------------------------------------
Got news
Malignaggie decision 2 points
Adamek stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 5 2 points
Ruiz stoppage 1 point

7 point
----------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Malagnaggie decision 2 points
Adamek stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 2points
Ruiz stoppage 1 point

7 points
-----------------------------------------
thehook13
Malagaggie decision 2 points
Adamek stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 7 2 points
Ruiz jr stoppage 1 point

7 points
--------------------------------------------
rocco 
Malignaggie stoppage 1 point
Adamek stoppage 2 points 
Wilder stoppage 8 2 points
Ruiz jr stoppage 1 point

6 points
-----------------------------------------
Sox 
Malignaggie decision 2 points
Adameck stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 7 2 points
Ruiz jr stoppage 1 point

7 points
-----------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Malagnaggie decision 2 points
Adamek decision 1 point
Wilder stoppage 4 2 points
Ruiz jr stoppage 1 point

6 points
---------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Malignaggie decision 2 points
Adamek stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 1 2 points
Ruiz jr stoppage 1 point

7 points
--------------------------------------
Crusher
Malagnaggi decision 2 points
Adamek stoppage 2points
Wilder cstoppage 9 2 points
Ruiz jr stoppage 1 point

7 points
------------------------------------
67_special
Malagnaggi points 2 points
Adamek stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 4 2 points
Ruiz jr decision 2 points

8 points
----------------------------------------


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Results (except for Javier Fortuna vs Carlos Ivan Velasquez)
> Malagnaggie decision
> Adamek stoppage
> Wilder stoppage 11
> Ruiz jr decision


And Fortuna gets TKO 10 to finish the round.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Ok lads, here are the pix for this week.

Happy tipping!

Lucas Matthysse vs Viktor Postol

Adrien Broner vs Khabib AllakhverdievÂ*

Antonio Orozco vs Humberto SotoÂ*

Jose Pedraza vs Edner Cherry

Valentine Borg vs Darragh Foley


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Ok lads, here are the pix for this week.
> 
> Happy tipping!
> 
> ...


Nice mate. You got the Aussie angle in there too.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Matthysse stoppage
Broner points
Orozco points
Pedraza points
Borg points

I struggled with this lot...yeah yeah, more than usual :sad5


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nice mate. You got the Aussie angle in there too.


Yeah good domestic scrap that one. Evenly matched and both fighters only loss to the same fighter...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fortuna stoppage.
JohnH Fortuna stoppage 2 points
Got news Fortuna stoppage 2 points
stiflers mum Fortuna decision 1 point
thehook13 Fortuna stoppage 2 points
rocco Fortuna stoppage 2 points
Sox Fortuna decision 1 point
bruiserh89 Fortuna stoppage 2 points
Thirdgeay Fortuna stoppage 2 points
Crusher Fortuna stoppage 2 points
67_special Fortuna decision 1 point


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

The machine - ko
broner - points
Orozco - points
pedraza - points
Borg - KO


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Postol decision
Broner stoppage
Soto decision
Pedraza decision
Borg stoppage


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Not even an attempt at tagging people this week?!?!?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Lucas Matthysse vs Viktor Postol - Lucas Matthysse Stoppage.

Adrien Broner vs Khabib Allakhverdiev - Adrien Broner Points.

Antonio Orozco vs Humberto Soto - Antonio Orozco Stoppage.

Jose Pedraza vs Edner Cherry - Jose Pedraza Points.

Valentine Borg vs Darragh Foley - Darragh Foley Stoppage.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Not even an attempt at tagging people this week?!?!?


67 special is on holidays and Gotnews is caretaking running the comp.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Matthysse stoppage
Broner decision
Orozco decision
Pedraza decision
Borg decision


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Lucas Matthysse points 

Adrien Broner points

Humberto Soto points (hopefully will turn back the clock)

Jose Pedraza points 

Foley points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Matthysse Stoppage
Broner UD
Orozco UD
Pedraza UD
Borg UD


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> 67 special is on holidays and Gotnews is caretaking running the comp.


I was only having a joke. Apologies to all my colonial friends.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Lucas Matthysse vs Viktor Postol - *Matthysse stoppage*

Adrien Broner vs Khabib Allakhverdiev - *Broner points*

Antonio Orozco vs Humberto Soto - *Soto points*

Jose Pedraza vs Edner Cherry - *Pedraza points*

Valentine Borg vs Darragh Foley - *Foley points*


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@thehook13 @Thirdgeary @Nigelbro


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Matthysse KO
Broner KO
Orozco points
Pedraza points
Borg points


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Matthysse Stoppage
Broner Decision
Orozco Decision
Pedraza Decision
Borg Decision


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@rocco @Got news @thehook13 It instills me with confidence that you blokes are in agreement with me this week........not sure you guys would feel the same way :smile


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Darragh Foley TKO6 Valentine Borg (Borg down twice in 1st, once in 4th. Foley down in 5th) some fight apparently...


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @rocco @Got news @thehook13 It instills me with confidence that you blokes are in agreement with me this week........not sure you guys would feel the same way :smile


Haha not sure what way to take this...

On another note that Foley kid can fight. He destroyed Borg. Hes got some fast hands, great timing, nice kit of punches, quite awkward and great counters. He'll be a handful for any lightweight in Australia.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Haha not sure what way to take this...
> 
> On another note that Foley kid can fight. He destroyed Borg. Hes got some fast hands, great timing, nice kit of punches, quite awkward and great counters. He'll be a handful for any lightweight in Australia.


Hopefully some footage of the fight pops up.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @rocco @Got news @thehook13 It instills me with confidence that you blokes are in agreement with me this week........not sure you guys would feel the same way :smile


Postol makes the machine quit. atsch


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

rocco said:


> Postol makes the machine quit. atsch


Yeah no one saw that coming.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Stifler had an inkling of an upset


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Postol stoppage
Broner stoppage
Orozco decision
Pedraza decision
Foley stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 
Matthysse stoppage 0 points
Broner decision 1 point
Orozco decision 2 points
Pedraza decision 2 points
Borg decision 0 points

5 points
------------------------------------------
67_special
Matthysse stoppage 0 points
Broner points 1 point
Orozco decision 2 points
Pedraza decision 2 points
Borg stoppage 0 points

5 points
--------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Postol decision 1 point
Broner stoppage 2 points
Soto decision 0 points
Pedraza decision 2 points
Borg stoppage 0 points

5 points
-------------------------------------------
JohnH
Matthysse stoppage 0 points
Broner decision 1 point
Orozco stoppage 1 point
Pedraza decision 2 points
Foley stoppage 2 points

6 points
-----------------------------------------
rocco
Matthysse stoppage 0 points
Broner points 1 point
Orozco decision 2 points
Pedraza decision 2 points
Borg decision 0 points

5 points
----------------------------------------
Crusher
Matthysse decision 0 points
Broner decision 1 point
Soto decision 0 points
Pedraza decision 2 points
Foley decision 1 point

4 points
------------------------------------
Got news
Matthysse stoppage 0 points
Broner decision 1 point
Orozco decision 2 points
Pedraza decision 2 points
Borg decision 0 points

5 points
--------------------------------------
Sox
Matthysse stoppage 0 points
Broner decision 1 point
Soto decision 0 points
Pedraza decision 2 points
Foley decision 1 point

4 points
----------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Matthysse stoppage 0 point
Broner stoppage 2 points
Orozco decision 2 points
Pedraza decision 2 points
Borg decision 0 points

6 points
------------------------------------------
thehook13
Matthysse stoppage 0 points
Broner decision 1 point
Orozco decision 2 points
Pedraza decision 2 points
Borg decision 2 points

5 points
---------------------------------------
Nigelbro 3 points


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Cheers Stifler, Broner gets the late stoppage hehe


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Cheers Stifler, Broner gets the late stoppage hehe


Late alright. 40 secs left! Though the ref had a duty of care and he would have been ignoring that to let the fight go to the cards.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Got news fights this week?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @Got news fights this week?


I think our pommy mate might be smiling because we are off to sunny Manchester this week as good old Frank Warren saves us from an otherwise fairly slow week in boxing.

Tips up in the next hour....


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Ok boys I hope you have been following your UK boxing.

Here is this weeks tips....

Terry Flanagan vs Diego Magdaleno
Liam Smith vs John Thompson
Luke Blackledge vs Lee Markham
Thomas Stalker vs Craig Evansï¿½*
Jack Catterall vs Jarkko Putkonenï¿½*

@stiflersmumï¿½*@JohnHï¿½*@Soxï¿½*@Crusherï¿½*@Nigelbroï¿½*@thehook13 @Thirdgearyï¿½*@roccoï¿½*@bruiserh89 @67special


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Flanagan pts
Smith pts
Blackledge pts
Evans pts
Catterall stoppage


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Terry Flanagan vs Diego Magdaleno - Flanagan Pts
Liam Smith vs John Thompson - Smith KO
Luke Blackledge vs Lee Markham - Markham Pts
Thomas Stalker vs Craig Evans - Stalker Pts
Jack Catterall vs Jarkko Putkonen - Catterall KO


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Flanagan hometown decision
Thompson points
Blackledge points
Evans points in the battle of the pitty pat punchers
Catterall points (hopefully this Fin has a chin!)

Tough ones again @Got news toss a coin with some of these. Lets see what @JohnH comes up with.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Flanagan Points
Smith Stoppage
Blackledge Points
Evans Points
Catterall Stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Flanagan Points
Smith Stoppage
Blackledge Points
Stalker Points
Catterall Stoppage


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Flanagan Points
Smith Stoppage
Blackledge Points
Stalker Points
Catterall Stoppage


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Terry Flanagan vs Diego Magdaleno - Terry Flanagan Points
Liam Smith vs John Thompson - Liam Smith Points.
Luke Blackledge vs Lee Markham - Lee Markham Stoppage.
Thomas Stalker vs Craig Evans - Craig Evans Points.
Jack Catterall vs Jarkko Putkonen - Jack Catterall Stoppage.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Terry Flanagan vs Diego Magdaleno - *Flanagan points*

Liam Smith vs John Thompson - *Smith stoppage*

Luke Blackledge vs Lee Markham - *Blackledge points*

Thomas Stalker vs Craig Evans - *Evans points*

Jack Catterall vs Jarkko Putkonen - *Catterall stoppage*


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Flanagan points
Smith KO
Blackledge points
Evans points
Catterall KO


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

If Putkonen's chin can hold out I get one point no one else does :smile


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Crickey Blackledge fight was a close tough fight.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special


You mentioned everyone but didn't get your own tips in.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Results

Flanagan TKO 2
Smith KO 7Â*
Blackledge UD
Stalker / Evanas split draw
Catterall UDÂ*


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> Results
> 
> Flanagan TKO 2
> Smith KO 7ï¿½*
> ...


C'mon @stiflers mum , tally up the results, this nuffy can't add 1 and 1 together. :hey


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> You mentioned everyone but didn't get your own tips in.


 I was having a sook.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I was having a sook.


:rofl Cool mate, been there done that. :lol:

You were getting to close to me in the ladder anyhow. :verysad


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The way I see it, unless I made a fuck up...

Rocco - 5
67 special - 4
Broozer - 5
Hook13 - 6
Got no news -6
Crusher - 6
John H - 3
Sox - 6
Thirdgeary - 6
Stiflers mum - 2
Nigelbro - 2


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> The way I see it, unless I made a fuck up...
> 
> Rocco - 5
> 67 special - 4
> ...


I see what you did there, very good.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> I see what you did there, very good.


Moi? :conf:yep


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

@rocco @stiflers mum @Sox @JohnH @Crusher @Thirdgeary @67_special @thehook13

Here are this weeks jet lagged tips...

Andrzej Fonfara vs Nathan CleverlyÂ*
Gennady Golovkin vs David Lemieux
Roman Gonzalez vs Brian ViloriaÂ*
Luis Ortiz vs Matias VidondoÂ*
Lamont Peterson vs Felix DiazÂ*

Can someone tag everybody in?

Im going out, or to bed lol


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Andrzej Fonfara vs Nathan Cleverly - AF points
Gennady Golovkin vs David Lemieux - GGG KO
Roman Gonzalez vs Brian Viloria - Gonzalez points
Luis Ortiz vs Matias Vidondo - Ortiz KO
Lamont Peterson vs Felix Diaz - Peterson points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

@JohnHÂ*@SoxÂ*@CrusherÂ*@NigelbroÂ*@thehook13Â*@ThirdgearyÂ*@roccoÂ*@bruiserh89Â*@67_special


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

cleverly decision
Golovkin stoppage
Gonzalez stoppage
Vidondo stoppage
Peterson points


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Fonfara points
Golovkin KO
Gonzalez KO
Ortiz KO
Diaz points


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Andrzej Fonfara vs Nathan Cleverly - Fonfara Points.

Gennady Golovkin vs David Lemieux - Golovkin Stoppage.

Roman Gonzalez vs Brian Viloria - Gonzalez Stoppage.

Luis Ortiz vs Matias Vidondo - Ortiz Stoppage.

Lamont Peterson vs Felix Diaz - Diaz Points.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Fonfara pts
GG stoppage
Gonzalez stoppage
Ortiz stoppage
Peterson pts


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Fonfara UD
GGG Stoppage
Gonzales Stoppage
Ortis Stoppage
Peterson UDï¿½*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Fonfara to get the KO on a Kovalev ruined Cleverly
GGG just too strong and stops a game Lemeiux
Gonzalez stoppage
Ortiz stoppage
Diaz points


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fonfara stoppage
Golovkin stoppage
Gonzalez stoppage
Ortiz stoppage
Peterson decision


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

I chickened out on my prediction of Cleverly upset lol


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Andrzej Fonfara vs Nathan Cleverly - *Fonfara points*

Gennady Golovkin vs David Lemieux - *Golovkin stoppage*

Roman Gonzalez vs Brian Viloria - *Gonzalez stoppage*

Luis Ortiz vs Matias Vidondo - *Ortiz stoppage*

Lamont Peterson vs Felix Diaz - *Diaz points*

I'm undecided on the last fight, but this is what I'm with for the moment, I may change my mind in the last minute.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Last minute Change of tips. Fonfara ko, peterson dec


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Fonfara vs Nathan Cleverly - Fonfara Stoppage

Gennady Golovkin vs David Lemieux - Golovkin Stoppage

Roman Gonzalez vs Brian Viloria - Gonzalez Points

Luis Ortiz vs Matias Vidondo - Ortiz Stoppage.

Lamont Peterson vs Felix Diaz - Diaz Points


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Last minute Change of tips. Fonfara ko, peterson dec


Costly decision so far :hey

Peterson has a decent height advantage over Diaz, should be interesting!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Costly decision so far :hey
> 
> Peterson has a decent height advantage over Diaz, should be interesting!


Firstly, Kovalev is a beast and just because he stops fighters doesn't mean they are shot ( people thinking Fonfara stops a shot Cleverly ) Secondly, Fonfara is not technically good, yeah hes tough with work rate but make no mistake Kovalev smashes Fonfara inside 4.

Now im surprised 3rdgeary you have tipped against home town Haymon so lets see how that goes tomorrow


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Firstly, Kovalev is a beast and just because he stops fighters doesn't mean they are shot ( people thinking Fonfara stops a shot Cleverly ) Secondly, Fonfara is not technically good, yeah hes tough with work rate but make no mistake Kovalev smashes Fonfara inside 4.
> 
> Now im surprised 3rdgeary you have tipped against home town Haymon so lets see how that goes tomorrow


Diaz paying $3.75 
It will be quite the upset


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Lamont gets a MD :fire:bbb:fire


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Lamont gets a MD :fire:bbb:fire


Ahhh mutha fucker, and I was gonna change my pick this morning too. atsch


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Lamont gets a MD :fire:bbb:fire


 :happy


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Sox said:


> Ahhh mutha fucker, and I was gonna change my pick this morning too. atsch


Some fans had Diaz winning easy. Some of these fights lately are like picking lotto numbers. Sounds like it was a lot closer than some judges scored it.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

rocco said:


> Some fans had Diaz winning easy. Some of these fights lately are like picking lotto numbers. Sounds like it was a lot closer than some judges scored it.


Fair enough.
I'm pissed though as my original choice was Peterson, then I changed it to Diaz, and then I was going to change it back to Peterson but forgot all about it. atsch:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Fonfara decision
Golovkin stoppage 
Gonzalez stoppage
Ortiz stoppage
Peterson decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

67_special
Fonfara decision 2 points
Golovkin stoppage 2 points
Gonzalez decision 1 point
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Peterson decision 2 points

9 points
----------------------------------
stiflers mum
Cleverly decision 0 points
Golovkin stoppage 2 points
Gonzalez stoppage 2 points
Vilondo stoppage 0 points
Peterson decision 2 points

6 points
--------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Fonfara decision 2 points
Golovkin stoppage 2 points
Gonzalez stoppage 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Diaz decision 0 points

8 points
--------------------------------------
JohnH
Fonfara decision 2 points
Golovkin stoppage 2 points
Gonzalez stoppage 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Diaz decision 0 points

8 points
-------------------------------------
rocco
Fonfara decision 2 points
Golovkin stoppage 2 points
Gonzalez stoppage 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Peterson decision 2 points

12 points(2 bonus points tipping perfect round)
----------------------------------------------------------
Got news
Fonfara decision 2 points
Golovkin stoppage 2 points
Gonzalez stoppage 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Peterson decision 2 points

12 points(2 bonus points for tipping perfect round)
-----------------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Fonfara stoppage 1 point
Golovkin stoppage 2 points
Gonzalez stoppage 2 point
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Diaz decision 0 points

7 points
----------------------------------------
thehook 13
Fonfara stoppage 1 point
Golovkin stoppage 2 points
Gonzalez stoppage 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Peterson decision 1 point

9 points
--------------------------------------------
Sox
Fonfara decision 2 points
Golovkin stoppage 2 points
Gonzalez stoppage 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Diaz decision 0 points

8 points
---------------------------------------------
Crusher
Fonfara stoppage 1 point
Golovkin stoppage 2 points
Gonzalez decision 1 point
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Diaz decision 0 points

6 points
-----------------------------------------


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Lamont gets a MD :fire:bbb:fire


Home town Haymon...surprised you missed it :bbb


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Very Slim pickings this week guys. Only really the crawford and Dun fights and not much else. I cant see anybody picking against Dun or Crawford so maybe we take a miss this week?


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Got news said:


> Very Slim pickings this week guys. Only really the crawford and Dun fights and not much else. I cant see anybody picking against Dun or Crawford so maybe we take a miss this week?


Good call mate, some weeks there just isn't anything worth tipping. Good job so far!


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Sounds Good.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Yep, all cool.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys, not much on this weekend again but thanks to mother Russia for giving us an amazing midweek card so here is this weeks split week card for tipping. Hope its ok for everybody! 

Note first fight is Friday night in the USA and the balance is Wednesday next week but for recording sake please put all the tips in before Saturday Morning aussie time. 

Tony Thompson vs Malik Scott
Alexander Povetkin vs Mariusz WachÂ*
Denis Lebedev vs Lateef Kayode
Ola Afolabi vs Rakhim Chakhkiev
Cesar Cuenca vs Eduard Troyanovsky


I'll be at the Thompson vs Scott fight so I can post some live updates...


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Hi guys, not much on this weekend again but thanks to mother Russia for giving us an amazing midweek card so here is this weeks split week card for tipping. Hope its ok for everybody!
> 
> Note first fight is Friday night in the USA and the balance is Wednesday next week but for recording sake please put all the tips in before Saturday Morning aussie time.
> 
> ...


Some interesting fights in this lot. A bit to think about. Not sure which way to go on Thompson v Scott. ... or the ofolabi or Ledbedev fights either!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cesar Cuenca- theres is no blueprint TBE


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Tony Thompson vs Malik Scott - Thompson Points.
Alexander Povetkin vs Mariusz Wach - Povetkin Stoppage.
Denis Lebedev vs Lateef Kayode - Kayode Stoppage (fight of the round I think)
Ola Afolabi vs Rakhim Chakhkiev - Chakhkiev Points.
Cesar Cuenca vs Eduard Troyanovsky - Troyanovsky Stoppage.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Tony Thompson vs Malik Scott - Scott Pts
Alexander Povetkin vs Mariusz Wach - Povetkin Pts
Denis Lebedev vs Lateef Kayode - Kayode KO 
Ola Afolabi vs Rakhim Chakhkiev - Chakhkiev Pts
Cesar Cuenca vs Eduard Troyanovsky - Cuenca Pts


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Scott points
Povetkin stoppage
Lebedev stoppage
Chakhiev points
Troyanovsky stoppage


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Thompson Decision
Povetkin KO
Lebedev KO
Chakhkiev KO
Cesar Cuenca Decision


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Thompson points
Povetkin KO
Lebedev KO
Chakhiev points
Troyanovsky KO


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Thompson KO
Povetkin points
Ledbedev points
Chakhiev the first to stop Ofalabi
Troyanovski KO


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Thompson Pts
Povetkin Stoppage
Lebedev Pts
Chakhiev Pts
Troyanovski Pts.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tony Thompson vs Malik Scott - Thompson points

Alexander Povetkin vs Mariusz Wach - Povetkin stoppage

Denis Lebedev vs Lateef Kayode - Lebedev stoppage

Ola Afolabi vs Rakhim Chakhkiev - Chakhkiev points

Cesar Cuenca vs Eduard Troyanovsky - Troyanovsky points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Thompson UD
Povetkin UD
Lebedev Stoppage 
Chakhiev UDÂ*
Troyanovsky StoppageÂ*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I'm surprised how many thing Wach will be stopped for the first time. He held up to 12 rounds with Wlad. Povetkin might also need a ladder to get the deed done as he's not the tallest HW.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I'm surprised how many thing Wach will be stopped for the first time. He held up to 12 rounds with Wlad. Povetkin might also need a ladder to get the deed done as he's not the tallest HW.


Yeah well Povetkin looks like a beast on the juice, the ref will save Wach from further punishment :deal


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Malick boxing very well and well in front round 9


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Malik down round 9 but should win wide


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Malik down round 9 but should win wide


Forgot this was on!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Damn. Scott on points. Nice start for @stiflers mum and @JohnH


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Damn. Scott on points. Nice start for @stiflers mum and @JohnH


 Good Im the cellar dweller after missing my tips 1 week.:cheers


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I'm surprised how many thing Wach will be stopped for the first time. He held up to 12 rounds with Wlad. Povetkin might also need a ladder to get the deed done as he's not the tallest HW.


Wach has some chin on him..... so backing a stoppage might be a punt but the Russian has risen to another level since the Wlad fight. The fight will end early I think, one way or another :hey


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

A decent night of fights highlighted with some great photo snaps of me with Mayweather, Malik and Wilder. Only disappointment is I didnt tip a mate in Malik in our comp. I put it down to picking favorites instead of mates  ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Yeah well Povetkin looks like a beast on the juice, the ref will save Wach from further punishment :deal


Haha. We'll see. Povetkin was very impressive how he dispatched Perez.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Damn. Scott on points. Nice start for @stiflers mum and @JohnH


I picked Thompson on points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

It was 67_special who tipped Scott as well as me.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> It was 67_special who tipped Scott as well as me.


Yeeesssss!!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It was 67_special who tipped Scott as well as me.


Good pick guys!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Good pick guys!


 I need it.:smile


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Superb card of boxing from Russia.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Scott decision
Povetkin stoppage
Lebedev stoppage
Afolabi stoppage
Troyanovski stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sorry stiffy but another split round. 

Not the best week but just enough to keep it interesting. 

More of a pick the method of victory this week....

Antoine Douglas vs Les SherringtonÂ*
Callum Smith vs Rocky FieldingÂ*
Ricky Burns vs Josh KingÂ*
Tim Bradley vs Brandon RiosÂ*
Anthony Mundine vs Charles HatleyÂ*


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

@JohnH Â*@SoxÂ* @CrusherÂ* @NigelbroÂ* @thehook13 Â*@ThirdgearyÂ* @roccoÂ* @bruiserh89Â* @67_special


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Scott points
> Povetkin stoppage
> Lebedev stoppage
> Chakhiev points
> Troyanovsky stoppage


Well done Stif, 8 out 10 in the hardest week yet IMO. The battle for the spoon is really hotting up.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> Well done Stif, 8 out 10 in the hardest week yet IMO. The battle for the spoon is really hotting up.


 Nigelbro has it in the bag technically speaking but you can't really count him.:lol:


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Antoine Douglas vs Les Sherrington - Douglas Pts
Callum Smith vs Rocky Fielding - Fielding KO
Ricky Burns vs Josh King - Burns Pts
Tim Bradley vs Brandon Rios - Bradley Pts
Anthony Mundine vs Charles Hatley - Mundine Pts


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH 
Thompson decision 0 points
Povetkin stoppage 2 points
Kayode stoppage 0 points
Chakhiev decision 0 points
Troyanovsky stoppage 2 points

4 points
--------------------------------------
67_special
Scott decision 2 points
Povetkin decision 1 point
Kayode stoppage 0 points
Chakhiev decision 0 points
Cuenca decision 0 points 

3 points
--------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Scott decision 2 points
Povetkin stoppage 2 points
Lebedev stoppage 2 points
Chakhiev decision 0 points
Troyanovsky stoppage 2 points

8 points
--------------------------------------------
thehook13
Thompson decision 0 points
Povetkin stoppage 2 points
Lebedev stoppage 2 points
Chakhiev stoppage 0 points
Cuenca decision 0 points

4 points
-------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary 
Thompson decision 0 points
Povetkin stoppage 2 points
Lebedev stoppage 2 points
Chakhiev stoppage 0 points 
Troyanovsky stoppage 2 points

6 points
-----------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Thompson decision 0 points
Povetkin decision 1 point
Lebedev decision 1 point
Chakhiev stoppage 0 points
Troyanovsky stoppage 2 points

4 points
-----------------------------------------------
rocco
Thompson decision 0 points
Povetkin stoppage 2 points
Lebedev decision 1 points
Chakhiev decision 0 points
Troyanovski decision 1 point

4 points
--------------------------------------
Sox
Thompson decision 0 points
Povetkin stoppage 2 points
Lebedev stoppage 2 points
Chakhiev decision 0 points
Troyanovski decision 1 point

5 points
---------------------------------------
Got news
Thompson decision 0 points
Povetkin decision 1 point
Lebedev stoppage 2 points
Chakhiev decision 0 points
Troyanovski stoppage 2 points

5 points
-----------------------------------------


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Douglas StoppageÂ*
Smith UDÂ*
Burnes Stoppage
Bradley UD
Mundine UDÂ*


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Douglas stoppage
Smith decision
Burns stoppage
Bradley decision
Mundine stoppage


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Douglas Stoppage
Smith Stoppage
Burns Pts
Bradley Pts
Mundine Pts


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Antoine Douglas vs Les Sherrington - Douglas Stoppage
Callum Smith vs Rocky Fielding - Smith points
Ricky Burns vs Josh King - Burns stoppage
Tim Bradley vs Brandon Rios - Bradley Pts
Anthony Mundine vs Charles Hatley - Mundine Pts


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Douglas stoppage
Smith Stoppage
Burns stoppage
Bradley Points
Mundine Points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Douglas stoppage
Fielding Points
Burns stoppage
Bradley points
Mundine points


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Antoine Douglas vs Les Sherrington - Antoine Douglas Stoppage.
Callum Smith vs Rocky Fielding - Callum Smith Stoppage
Ricky Burns vs Josh King - Ricky Burns Points.
Tim Bradley vs Brandon Rios - Brandon Rios Stoppage.
Anthony Mundine vs Charles Hatley - Charles Hatley Stoppage.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Tim Bradley vs Brandon Rios - Brandon Rios Stoppage.
> Anthony Mundine vs Charles Hatley - Charles Hatley Stoppage.


ballsy tips!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Antoine Douglas vs Les Sherrington - Douglas stoppage

Callum Smith vs Rocky Fielding - Smith stoppage

Ricky Burns vs Josh King - Burns points

Tim Bradley vs Brandon Rios - Bradley points

Anthony Mundine vs Charles Hatley - Mundine points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> ballsy tips!


Aren't they just!


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Aren't they just!


Reports of Hatley backing himself to win $600,000.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Douglas KO
Smith KO
Burns KO
Bradley points
Mundine KO


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Douglas KO
> Smith KO
> Burns KO
> Bradley points
> Mundine KO


Nice one picking Povetkin to KO Wach in the final round last week! Frankenstein nearly held on.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nice one picking Povetkin to KO Wach in the final round last week! Frankenstein nearly held on.


Cheers mate, the ref stopped it but Wach didnt complain.
I'll be looking for the ref to save Josh King tomorrow too.:hey


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Cheers mate, the ref stopped it but Wach didnt complain.
> I'll be looking for the ref to save Josh King tomorrow too.:hey


Haha. Yeah I'm with you on King v Burns.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

rocco said:


> Reports of Hatley backing himself to win $600,000.


Yeah? Helps to believe in yourself I guess. We'll see.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Everyone picks up the two points for Sherro v Douglas with the exception of 67_special who hoped Sherro might last the 12.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Everyone picks up the two points for Sherro v Douglas with the exception of 67_special who hoped Sherro might last the 12.


Dammit.....


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> Dammit.....


 Welcome to the bottom of the table. Population-4 Me,John,bruiser and you.:cheers


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

rocco said:


> Reports of Hatley backing himself to win $600,000.


He would be fighting life or death for that kind of money. Great little motivator for Hatley


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Into the 9th round Burns v King it looks like King will survive the 12.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I spoke too soon. Burns finishes it with a body shot on King in the 11th. King couldn't get up for the count. @Thirdgeary


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Geez. I got that one wrong. Smith blows out Fielding in the first round! KD 3 times.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Callum Smith is the real deal. Expect his hype to sky rocket


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results(except Mundine-Hatley)
Douglas stoppage
Smith stoppage 
Burns stoppage
Bradley stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Nobody saw Bradey winning so dominant by stoppage?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

67_special
Douglas decision 1 point
Fielding stoppage 0 points
Burns decision 1 points
Bradley decision 1 point

3 points
---------------------------------------------
Got news
Douglas stoppage 2 points
Smith decision 1 point
Burns stoppage 2 points
Bradley decision 1 point

6 points
------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Douglas stoppage 2 points
Smith decision 1 point
Burns stoppage 2 points
Bradley decision 1 point

6 points
--------------------------------------
rocco
Douglas stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Burns decision 1 point
Bradley decision 1 point

6 points
----------------------------------
Crusher 
Douglas stoppage 2 points
Smith decision 1 point
Burns stoppage 2 points
Bradley decision 1 point

6 points
-------------------------------------
thehook 13
Douglas stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points 
Burns stoppage 2 points
Bradley decision 1 point

7 points
---------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Douglas stoppage 2 points
Fielding decision 0 points
Burns stoppage 2 points
Bradley decision 1 point

5 points
-------------------------------------
JohnH
Douglas stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Burns decision 1 point
Rios stoppage 0 points

5 points
--------------------------------------
Sox
Douglas stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Burns decision 1 point
Bradley decision 1 point

6 points
-------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Douglas stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Burns stoppage 2 points
Bradley decision 1 point

7 points
-------------------------------------


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Mundine-Hatley tips
67_special Mundine decision
Got news Mundine decision
stiflers mum Mundine stoppage
rocco Mundine decision
Crusher Mundine decision
thehook13 Mundine decision
bruiserh89 Mundine decision
JohnH Hatley stoppage
Sox Mundine decision
Thirdgeary Mundine stoppage


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

So the Mundine Vs Hatley fight will be on Weds (morning UK time)? Handy as I'm off.

How would a colonial cousin watch this??


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> So the Mundine Vs Hatley fight will be on Weds (morning UK time)? Handy as I'm off.
> 
> How would a colonial cousin watch this??


The main event should be around 10pm here, so around 11am or so in your joint.

Dunno about the next question, but I'd be interested too...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mundine-Hatley tips
> 67_special Mundine decision
> Got news Mundine decision
> stiflers mum Mundine stoppage
> ...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Well played. Bragging rights earned.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


>


Good for you mate, well done.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Not much on this week lads for the tipping comp.

Next week Cotto vs Alvarez so I'll be able to put something together.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


>


You arsey bastard. I'm having none of it :bart


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Just an idea guys should we run the comp through to the weekend of December 20th then crown the winner and the spooner?

If so that gives us 5 tipping weeks left not including this weekend.

Then maybe we start up the new comp about mid January and hope we get a few more posters into the comp!

Thoughts guys?
@JohnHÂ*@SoxÂ*@CrusherÂ*@NigelbroÂ*@thehook13Â*@ThirdgearyÂ*@roccoÂ*@bruiserh89Â*@67_special


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Just an idea guys should we run the comp through to the weekend of December 20th then crown the winner and the spooner?
> 
> If so that gives us 5 tipping weeks left not including this weekend.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me.
@Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> You arsey bastard. I'm having none of it :bart


Every now and then I pull out a gem.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special


Yep:fal


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> Just an idea guys should we run the comp through to the weekend of December 20th then crown the winner and the spooner?
> 
> If so that gives us 5 tipping weeks left not including this weekend.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

JohnH said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> @*Sox* @*Crusher* @*Nigelbro* @*thehook13* @*Thirdgeary* @*rocco* @*bruiserh89* @*67_special*


good with me


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Just an idea guys should we run the comp through to the weekend of December 20th then crown the winner and the spooner?
> 
> If so that gives us 5 tipping weeks left not including this weekend.
> 
> ...


Good Plan.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys, here are this weeks tips!

5 world titles including the massive fight I have been waiting for Cotto vs Alvarez!!!!

Also of interest to aussies is Miura vs Vargas as these two destroyed Dib and Tomlinson. This fight will be a war no doubt with two real bangers.

Arthur Abraham vs Martin Murray

Darleys Perez vs Anthony Crolla

Miguel Cotto vs Saul Alvarez

Takashi Miura vs Francisco Vargas

Randy Caballero vs Lee Haskins

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13  @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Abraham points
Perez stoppage
Alvarez stoppage
Miura stoppage
Haskins points


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Arthur Abraham vs Martin Murray - Abraham Points

Darleys Perez vs Anthony Crolla - Perez Stoppage.

Miguel Cotto vs Saul Alvarez - Cotto Stoppage.

Takashi Miura vs Francisco Vargas - Miura Stoppage.

Randy Caballero vs Lee Haskins - Haskins Points.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Murray points
Perez points
Alvarez stoppage
Vargas points
Caballero stoppage


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Arthur Abraham Decision
Anthony Crolla Decision
Saul Alvarez Points
Takashi Miura Stoppage
Randy Caballero Stoppage


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Arthur Abraham vs Martin Murray - Murray points

Darleys Perez vs Anthony Crolla - Crolla points

Miguel Cotto vs Saul Alvarez - Alvarez points

Takashi Miura vs Francisco Vargas - Vargas points

Randy Caballero vs Lee Haskins - Caballero stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Abraham points
Crolla points
Alvarez points
Vargas KO
Caballero KO


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

AA points
Crolla points
Alvarez points
Miura stoppage
Caballero points


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Arthur Abraham vs Martin Murray - Abraham points

Darleys Perez vs Anthony Crolla - Crolla points

Miguel Cotto vs Saul Alvarez - Cotto points

Takashi Miura vs Francisco Vargas - Miura points

Randy Caballero vs Lee Haskins - Caballero points


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Arthur Abraham vs Martin Murray - AA points

Darleys Perez vs Anthony Crolla - DP points

Miguel Cotto vs Saul Alvarez - Cotto points

Takashi Miura vs Francisco Vargas - Vargas points

Randy Caballero vs Lee Haskins - Caballero stoppage


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lee Haskins vs Randy Caballero cancelled Caballero 5.5lbs overweight. Haskins headed home to England with the IBF bantamweight title.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Abraham UD 
Perez UD
Alvarez UD
Miura Stoppage


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Lee Haskins vs Randy Caballero cancelled Caballero 5.5lbs overweight. Haskins headed home to England with the IBF bantamweight title.


5.5lbs!!!!!! Thats really taking the piss


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

67_special said:


> 5.5lbs!!!!!! Thats really taking the piss


Not only missing the Bantamweight limit but the Super Bantamweight too.

The strange thing he was only 1 pound over the limit the day before apparently. Magically gained weight over night and couldn't sweat it off.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Murray points
> Perez points
> Alvarez stoppage
> Vargas points
> Caballero stoppage


You and me were only dumb asses to pick Murray. :sad5


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Crolla wins in 5.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> You and me were only dumb asses to pick Murray. :sad5


Feck. I'll be bottom outright after this shocker.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Abraham decision
Crolla stoppage
Alvarez decision
Vargas stoppage
Caballero-Haskins cancelled


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum
Abraham decision 2 points
Perez stoppage 0 points
Alvarez stoppage 1 point
Miura stoppage 0 points

3 ppoints
-------------------------------------
JohnH
Abraham decision 2 points
Perez stoppage 0points
Cotto stoppage 0 points
Miurraa stoppage 0 points

2 points
-------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Murray decision 0 points
Perez decision 0 points
Alvarez stoppage 1 point
Vargas decision 1 point

2 points
-------------------------------------------
thehook13
Abraham decision 2 points
Crolla decision 1 point
Alvarez decision 2 ppoints
Miura stoppage 0 points

5 points
---------------------------------------
Sox
Murray decision 0 points
Crolla decision 1 point
Alvarez decision 2 points
Vargas decision 1point

4 points
------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Abraham decision 2 points
Crollla decision 1 point
Alvarez decision 2 points
Vargas stoppage 2 points

7 points
--------------------------------------
roccco 
Abraham decision 2 points
Crolla decision 1point
Alvarez decision 2 points
Miura stoppage 0 points

5 points
-------------------------------------------
Crusher 
Abraham decision 2 points
Crolla decision 1 point
Cotto decision 0 points
Miura decision 0 points

3 points
----------------------------------------
67_special
Abraham decision 2 points
Perez decision 0 points
Cotto decision 0 points
Miura ddecision 0 points

2 points
------------------------------------
Got news
Abraham decision 2 points
Perez deciszion 0 points
Alvarez decision 2 points
Miura stoppage 0 points

4 points
----------------------------------


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Vargas-Miura fight and comeback of the year.:deal


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Vargas-Miura fight and comeback of the year.:deal


Damn good fight!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

thirdgeary wins again. good tips mate


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

What a great day of fights!!!!!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Feck. I'll be bottom outright after this shocker.


Music to my ears.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> What a great day of fights!!!!!


 Except Rigo fight.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Got news Could have an Aussie flavour to this week with the channel 9 card.

Powdril v Broadhurst
King v Jerkic


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @Got news Could have an Aussie flavour to this week with the channel 9 card.
> 
> Powdril v Broadhurst
> King v Jerkic


Yep for sure, both are good fights!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hey lads,

This weeks fights picks. Some nice even matched fights here with a bit of aussie flavor and maybe a blowout or two so not a bad week of tipping at all.

Trent Broadhurst vs Rob Powdrill
Shannon King vs Rocky Jerkic
Wladimir Klitschko vs Tyson Fury
James DeGale vs Lucian Bute 
Eleider Alvarez vs Isaac Chilemba

Good luck!!!

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Broadhurst decision
Jerkic stoppage
Fury stoppage
Bute decision
Alvarez decision


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Broadhurst Pts
Jerkic pts
Klit Stoppage
De Gale Pts
Alvarez Pts


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Broadhurst Decision
Jerkic Decision
Wladimir Stoppage
De Gale Stoppage
Alvarez Decision


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Trent Broadhurst vs Rob Powdrill - Broadhurst Pts
Shannon King vs Rocky Jerkic - Jerkic KO
Wladimir Klitschko vs Tyson Fury - WK KO
James DeGale vs Lucian Bute - DeGale Pts
Eleider Alvarez vs Isaac Chilemba - Chilemba Pts


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Trent Broadhurst vs Rob Powdrill - Broadhurst points

Shannon King vs Rocky Jerkic - Jerkic points

Wladimir Klitschko vs Tyson Fury - Klitschko stoppage

James DeGale vs Lucian Bute - DeGale points

Eleider Alvarez vs Isaac Chilemba - Alvarez points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I'm going a bit outlandish this week.

Powdrill KO
Jerkic KO
DeGale points
Klit Stoppage
Chilemba (the great spoiler) points
@stiflers mum Fury KO :conf


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Broadhurst UD
Rocky UD
Wlad Stoppage
DeGale UD
Isaac UD


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Broadhurst points
Jerkic points
Wladimir KO
DeGale KO
Chilemba points


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Trent Broadhurst vs Rob Powdrill - Trent Broadhurst Stoppage.
Shannon King vs Rocky Jerkic - Shannon King Stoppage.
Wladimir Klitschko vs Tyson Fury - Klitschko Points. (Controversial Split Decision)
James DeGale vs Lucian Bute - James DeGale Stoppage
Eleider Alvarez vs Isaac Chilemba - Isaac Chilemba Points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I'm going a bit outlandish this week.
> 
> Powdrill KO
> Jerkic KO
> ...


 I think an upset is on the cards.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I think an upset is on the cards.


Well done Stiffy, you got it half right, which is still twice as good as the rest of us! :cheers


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I think an upset is on the cards.


Arsey bastard!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Arsey bastard!


 1/2 arsey bastard.:smile


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Broadhurst stoppage
Jerkic stoppage
Fury decision
Alvarez decision
De Gale decision


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Results
> Broadhurst stoppage
> Jerkic stoppage
> Fury decision
> ...


Disasterous!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum
Broadhurst decision 1 point
Jerkic stoppage 2 points
Fury stoppage 1 point 
Alvarez decision 2 points
Bute decision 0 points

6 points
---------------------------------
rocco
Broadhurst decision 1 point
Jerkic decision 1 point
Klitchko stoppage 0 points
Alvarez decision 2 points
De Gale decision 2 points

6 points
------------------------------------------
thehook13
Broadhurst decision 1 point
Jerkic decision 1 point
Klitchko stoppage 0 points
De Gale stoppage 1 point
Alvarez decision 2 points

5 points
----------------------------------------
67_special
Broadhurst decision 1 points
Jerkic stoppage 2 points
Klitchko stoppage 0 points
De Gale points 2 points
Chilemba decision 0 points

5 points
--------------------------------------
Sox
Broadhurst decision 1 point
Jerkic decision 1 point
Klitchko stoppage 0 points
De Gale decision 2 points
Alvarez decision 2 points

6 points
------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Powdrill stoppage 0 points
Jerkic stoppage 2 points
Klitchko stoppage 0 points
De Gale decision 2 points
Chilemba decision 0 points

4 points
--------------------------------------
Got news
Broadhurst decision 1 point
Jerkic decision 1 point
Klitchko stoppage 0 points
De Gale decision 2 points
Chilemba decision 0 points

4 points
----------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Broadhurst decision 1 point
Jerkic decision 1 point
Klitchko stoppage 0 points
De Gale stoppage 1 point
Chilemba decision 0 points

3 points
-------------------------------------
JohnH
Broadhurst stoppage 2 points
King stoppage 0 points
Klitchko decision 2 points
Degale stoppage 1 point
Chilemba decision 0 points

5 points
---------------------------------------
Crusher 2 points

Nigelbro 2 points


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> -------------------------------------
> JohnH
> Broadhurst stoppage 2 points
> King stoppage 0 points
> ...


You made a booboo there mate.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> You made a booboo there mate.


 Thanks mate.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This weeks tips should see the lads scrambling to boxrec apart from Quillin vs Jacobs that promises to be a great fight.

Bit of a lean week thank God for the two Aussies fighting OS or we would need to skip another week...

Jack Culcay vs Dennis Hogan
Daniel Jacobs vs Peter Quillin
Jesus Marcello Cuellar vs Jonathan Quendo
Paulus Ambunda vs Jason Cooper
Chris Algieri vs Erick Bone

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> This weeks tips should see the lads scrambling to boxrec apart from Quillin vs Jacobs that promises to be a great fight.
> 
> Bit of a lean week thank God for the two Aussies fighting OS or we would need to skip another week...
> 
> ...


Hmm. A couple of Aussie underdogs in these ones.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Jack Culcay vs Dennis Hogan - Jack Culcay Points.
Daniel Jacobs vs Peter Quillin - Daniel Jacobs Stoppage.
Jesus Marcello Cuellar vs Jonathan Quendo - Jonathan Oquendo Points.
Paulus Ambunda vs Jason Cooper - Jason Cooper Points.
Chris Algieri vs Erick Bone - Eric Bone Points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Culcay points
Quillin stoppage
Oquendo points
Ambunda stoppage
Algieri points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Hogan points (Big upset)
Jacobs KO in blistering last fight form!
Cuellar points
Ambunda points
Algieri points


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Culcay pts
Quillin stoppage
Cuellar stoppage
Ambunda stoppage
Algieri pts


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

The only who has picked Bone so far.

Hmmm...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Jack Culcay points
Quillin points
Jesus Marcello Cuellar ko
Paulus Ambunda points 
Chris Algieri points


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Jack Culcay vs Dennis Hogan - Culcay points

Daniel Jacobs vs Peter Quillin - Quillin points

Jesus Marcello Cuellar vs Jonathan Quendo - Cuellar stoppage

Paulus Ambunda vs Jason Cooper - Ambunda points

Chris Algieri vs Erick Bone - Algieri points


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Jack Culcay vs Dennis Hogan - Culcay points

Daniel Jacobs vs Peter Quillin -Jacobs points

Jesus Marcello Cuellar vs Jonathan Quendo - Cuellar stoppage

Paulus Ambunda vs Jason Cooper - Ambunda points

Chris Algieri vs Erick Bone - Algieri points


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Culcay points
Quillin KO (really like Jacobs but he'll probably get tagged)
Cuellar KO
Ambunda KO
Algieri points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Culcay UD
Quillin Stoppage 
Cuellar Stoppage
Ambunda Stoppage
Algieri UD


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Jack Culcay vs Dennis Hogan - Jack points
Daniel Jacobs vs Peter Quillin - PQ points
Jesus Marcello Cuellar vs Jonathan Quendo - Jesus points
Paulus Ambunda vs Jason Cooper - Cooper points.
Chris Algieri vs Erick Bone - Algieri points


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Culcay won on points.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Algieri won on points.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Ambunda won UD


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Cuellar wins by decision


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Jacobs wins by TKO.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I really regret my upset pick now. Still happy with 8 points :smile


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Culcay decision
Jacobs stoppage
Cueller decision
Algieri decision
Ambunda decision


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Results(except Cooper v Ambunda)
> Culcay decision
> Jacobs stoppage
> Cueller decision
> Algieri decision


Ambunda won UD mate.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ambunda won UD mate.


 Thanks not on boxrec yet.:thumbsup


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Thanks not on boxrec yet.:thumbsup


No worries. Ausboxing reported.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Culcay decision 2 points
Jacobs stoppage 2 points
Oquendo decision 0 points
Cooper decision 0 points
Bone decision 0 points

4 points
---------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Culcay decision 2 points 
Quillin stoppage 0 points
Oquendo decision 0 points
Ambunda stoppage 1 point
Algieri decision 2 points

5 points
-------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Hogan decision 0 points
Jacobs stoppage 2 points
Cueller decision 2 points
Algieri decision 2 points
Ambunda decision 2 points

8 points
---------------------------------------
rocco
Culcay decision 2 points
Quillin stoppage 0 points
Cueller stoppage 1 point
Ambunda stoppage 1 point
Algieri decision 2 points

6 points
---------------------------------------
thehook13
Culcay decision 2 points
Quillin decision 0 points
Cueller stoppage 1 point
Ambunda decision 2 points
Algieri decision 2 points

7 points
-----------------------------------------
Sox
Culcay decision 2 points
Quillindecision 0 points
Cueller stoppage 1 point
Ambunda decision2 points
Algieri decision 2 points

7 points
--------------------------------------
Crusher
Culcay decision 2 points
Jacobs decision 1 point
Cueller stoppage 1 point
Ambunda decision 2 points
Algieri decision 2 points

8 points
----------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Culcay decision 2 points
Quillin stoppage 0 points
Cueller stoppage 1 point
Ambunda stoppage 1 point
Algieri decision 2 points

6 points
-------------------------------------
Got news
Culcay decision 2 points
Quillin stoppage 0 points
Cueller stoppage 1 point
Ambunda stoppage 1 point
Algieri decision 2 points

6 points
------------------------------------------
67_special
Culcay decision 2 points
Quillin decision 0 points
Cueller decision 2 points
Cooper decision 0 points
Algieri decision 2 points

6 points
------------------------------------------
Nigelbro 3 points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hey lads,

edit ##### note Sam Peter pulls out of Ustinov fight so I have deleted that fight and added the Bellew fight####'#

Quite an interesting week of fights. I have passed on the Mitchell, Warrington, Eubank fights as I see them quite one sided so I have gone for more 50/50 fights IMO so I hope its ok with everybody?

Anthony Joshua vs Dillian Whyte 
Sullivan Barerra vs Karo Murat
Chris Arreola vs Travis Kauffman
RJJ vs Enzo Maccarinelli
Tony Bellew vs Mateusz Masternak

Good luck guys!!!

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Anthony Joshua vs Dillian Whyte - Dillian Whyte Stoppage.
Sullivan Barerra vs Karo Murat - Sullivan Barerra Stoppage.
Chris Arreola vs Travis Kauffman - Chria Arreola Points.
RJJ vs Enzo Maccarinelli - Roy Jones Jr Stoppage. (Hometown stoppage)
Tony Bellew vs Mateusz Masternak - Mateusz Masternak Stoppage.

_I reserve the right to change these at any point before the first fight._

For what it's worth I think Kevin Mitchell will get beat on Sat (at least I hope he does).


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Anthony Joshua vs Dillian Whyte - Dillian Whyte Stoppage.
> Sullivan Barerra vs Karo Murat - Sullivan Barerra Stoppage.
> Chris Arreola vs Travis Kauffman - Chria Arreola Points.
> RJJ vs Enzo Maccarinelli - Roy Jones Jr Stoppage. (Hometown stoppage)
> ...


John Sam Peter pulls out of the Ustinov fight so I have deleted that fight as Butler isn't good enough and I added the Bellew fight so update your picks!!!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> John Sam Peter pulls out of the Ustinov fight so I have deleted that fight as Butler isn't good enough and I added the Bellew fight so update your picks!!!


Updated.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Anthony Joshua vs Dillian Whyte - AJ KO
Sullivan Barerra vs Karo Murat - SB Points
Chris Arreola vs Travis Kauffman - CA KO
RJJ vs Enzo Maccarinelli - RJJ KO
Tony Bellew vs Mateusz Masternak - TB Points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Joshua stoppage
Barerra stoppage
Areola stoppage
RJJ decision
Bellew decision


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Joshua KO
Barerra points
Arreola KO
RJJ KO
Bellew points


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

AJ stoppage
SB stoppage
CA pts
RJJ stoppage
TB pts.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Anthony Joshua vs Dillian Whyte - Joshua stoppage

Sullivan Barerra vs Karo Murat - Barerra stoppage

Chris Arreola vs Travis Kauffman - Arreola points

RJJ vs Enzo Maccarinelli - RJJ stoppage

Tony Bellew vs Mateusz Masternak - Bellew points


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Joshua stoppage
Barerra stoppage
Arreola stoppage
Roy Jones Jr stoppage
Bellew points

goodluck with the fights, this is UFC weekend for me. 3 cards. 2 title fights.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Joshua stoppage
Barrera points
Kauffmann points
The great Enzo shatters Mr glass's jaw to end the bout
The heavy handed Bellew to get the stoppage.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Joshua Stoppage 
Barerra UD 
Arreola Stoppage 
RJJ Stoppage
Bellew UD


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Joshua Points
Barerra UD 
Arreola Stoppage 
RJJ Points
Bellew UD


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I'm interested in all the support Roy Jones Jnr is getting. Do people think he's found some late form or just better than Enzo?


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> I'm interested in all the support Roy Jones Jnr is getting. Do people think he's found some late form or just better than Enzo?


For me Enzo lost his mojo ages ago and the shadow of RJJ gets the nod.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> For me Enzo lost his mojo ages ago and the shadow of RJJ gets the nod.


Fair enough. I think RJJ got Russian citizenship not too long ago as well so he's got the homecourt advantage.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Enzo delivered Roy another brutal KO :smile


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Bellew won a tight points win against Masturnak (I know, I didn't even try spelling that right).


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Enzo delivered Roy another brutal KO :smile


And you're the only man to pick it, well done!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Anthony Joshua wins in 7.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Brutal uppercut from Joshua.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Anthony Joshua vs Dillian Whyte - Dillian Whyte Stoppage.
> Sullivan Barerra vs Karo Murat - Sullivan Barerra Stoppage.
> Chris Arreola vs Travis Kauffman - Chria Arreola Points.
> RJJ vs Enzo Maccarinelli - Roy Jones Jr Stoppage. (Hometown stoppage)
> ...


 You got your wish. The Venezuelan southpaw shattered British glass.:smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> You got your wish. The Venezuelan southpaw shattered British glass.:smile


That's cold. :rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> That's cold. :rofl


 With a jab.:hey


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Great fights!

Sorry @JohnH for not picking the Mitchell fight, most likely you would have been the only one to pick it lol


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> And you're the only man to pick it, well done!


Thanks mate. I think I'm the only one who thinks Kauffman will get the nod over Arreola but my luck might run out in that one.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Thanks mate. I think I'm the only one who thinks Kauffman will get the nod over Arreola but my luck might run out in that one.


Arreola got a split. :theretherebogo


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Arreola got a split. :theretherebogo


Haha. Fuck!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Barrera got the stoppage of Murat in the 5th.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results.
Joshua stoppage
Barerra stoppage
Arreola decision
Macaranelli stoppage
Bellew decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Whyte stoppage 0 points
Barerra stoppage 2 points
Arreola decision 2 points
RJJ stoppage 0 points
Maternak stoppage 0 points

4 points
-----------------------------------------------
67_special
Joshua stoppage 2 points
Barerra decision 1point
Areola stoppage 1 point
RJJ stoppage 0 points
Bellew decision 2 points

6 points
----------------------------------
stiflers mum
Joshua stoppage 2 points
Barerra stoppage 2 points
Arreola stoppage 1 point
RJJ decision 0 points
Bellew decision 2 points

7 points
------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Joshua stoppage 2 points 
Barerra decision 1 point
Arreola stoppage 1 point
RJJ stoppage 0 points
Bellew decision 2 points

6 points
--------------------------------------
rocco
Joshua stoppage 2 points
Barerra stoppage 2 points
Arreola decision 2 points
RJJ stoppage 0 points
Bellew decision 2 points

8 points
--------------------------------------
Sox
Joshua stoppage 2 points
Barerra stoppage 2 points
Arreola decision 2 points
RJJ stoppage 0 points
Bellew decision 2 points

8 points
-------------------------------------------
thehook13
Joshua stoppage 2 points
Barerra stoppage 2points
Arreola stoppage 1 point
RJJ stoppage 0 points
Bellew decision 2 points

7 points
---------------------------------------
bruierh89
Joshua stoppage 2 points
Barerra decision 1 point
Kaufman decision 0 points(apparently he was ripped off bad luck)
Maccaranelli stoppage 2 points
Bellew stoppage 1 point

6 points
----------------------------------------
Got news
Joshua stoppage 2 points
Barerra decision 1 point
Arreola decision 1 point
RJJ stoppage 0 points
Bellew decision 2 points

6 points
-------------------------------------
Crusher
Joshua decision 1 point
Barerra decision 1 point
Arreola stoppage 1 point
RJJ stoppage 0 points
Bellew decision 2 points

5 points
------------------------------------------


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> JohnH
> Whyte stoppage 0 points
> Barerra stoppage 2 points
> Arreola decision 2 points
> ...


Damn cooked books for Arreola. Oh by the way, @Got news needs an extra point for the Arreola decision pick.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Joshua Stoppage
> Barerra UD
> Arreola Stoppage
> RJJ Stoppage
> Bellew UD


 @bruiserh89 Got news picked Arreola stoppage.Iwrote it down wrong.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @bruiserh89 Got news picked Arreola stoppage.Iwrote it down wrong.


Ah. Ok.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Well lads this is the final week of the tipping comp!!!!!

Can Thirdgeary keep his 1 point lead over thehook13 or will he slip at the final round?

looks like a battle for 3rd place between rocco and me while JohnH will need a blinder to hand the wooden spoon to 67special

We have 3 great fights, followed by a bit of an easy pick plus a flip the coin fight so anything could happen this week.

Denis Shaifkov vs Rances Barthelemy
Luis Ortiz vs Bryan Jennings
Andy Lee vs Billy Joe Saunders
Liam Smith vs Jimmy Kilrain Kelly
Thomas Stalker vs Craig Evans

Good luck boys!!!

@JohnH @Sox@Crusher @Nigelbro@thehook13 
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Barthelemy UD 
Ortiz Stoppage
Lee Stoppage 
Smith Stoppage 
Evans UD


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> while JohnH will need a blinder to hand the wooden spoon to 67special
> 
> We have 3 great fights, followed by a bit of an easy pick plus a flip the coin fight so anything could happen this week.


I think it has been very obvious to everyone that there have been subtle racial slurs and corrupt judging against me "the poor pommy bastard" depending on the results of this round I may make a legal challenge against you all in the courts. This would then mean you will be "re evicted" back to sunny Slough!!!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I think it has been very obvious to everyone that there have been subtle racial slurs and corrupt judging against me "the poor pommy bastard" depending on the results of this round I may make a legal challenge against you all in the courts. This would then mean you will be "re evicted" back to sunny Slough!!!


We did not call you poor. :bart


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> We did not call you poor. :bart


Ah that's ok then. All is forgiven!! :thumbsup


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Right here goes...

Denis Shaifkov vs Rances Barthelemy - Shafikov Points.
Luis Ortiz vs Bryan Jennings - Jennings Points.
Andy Lee vs Billy Joe Saunders - Lee Stoppage. (7th Round)
Liam Smith vs Jimmy Kilrain Kelly - Kelly Stoppage. (5th Round)
Thomas Stalker vs Craig Evans - Stalker Points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Barthelemy decision
Ortiz stoppage
BJS decision
Smith stoppage
Evans stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Barthelemy points
Ortiz KO
Saunders points
Smith KO
Stalker points


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Denis Shaifkov vs Rances Barthelemy - Barthelemy points

Luis Ortiz vs Bryan Jennings - Ortiz stoppage

Andy Lee vs Billy Joe Saunders - Saunders points

Liam Smith vs Jimmy Kilrain Kelly - Smith stoppage

Thomas Stalker vs Craig Evans - Stalker points


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Barthelemy pts
Jennings pts
Saunders pts
smith stoppage
Stalker pts.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Hey thanks to the crew for getting this comp happening @67_special @stiflers mum @Got news

Here's my final tips:

Bart points
Jennings points
Saunders points
Smith points
Stalker points

Hmm. I guess no KO's this round....


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Barthelemy points
Ortiz stoppage
Saunders points
Smith stoppage
Stalker points


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Denis Shaifkov vs Rances Barthelemy - RB Pts 
Luis Ortiz vs Bryan Jennings - BJ Pts
Andy Lee vs Billy Joe Saunders - BJS Pts
Liam Smith vs Jimmy Kilrain Kelly- LS Pts
Thomas Stalker vs Craig Evans - CE Pts


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Come on Andy Lee blast out BJS for me lol


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Come on Andy Lee blast out BJS for me lol


yeah you and @JohnH have gone with this....I cant help but think that this being the last round has thrown caution to the wind for some in the comp.

Let me get a little confident here...If you correctly call Lee by stoppage, I will wear an avatar lauding the prowess of both you and JohnH's tipping for a month!

That's how confident Lee isn't stopping BJS. If Lee doesn't succeed, no harm, no foul to you guys :deal


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Barthelemy won on points.
Stalker/Evans was a draw.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> yeah you and @JohnH have gone with this....I cant help but think that this being the last round has thrown caution to the wind for some in the comp.
> 
> Let me get a little confident here...If you correctly call Lee by stoppage, I will wear an avatar lauding the prowess of both you and JohnH's tipping for a month!
> 
> That's how confident Lee isn't stopping BJS. If Lee doesn't succeed, no harm, no foul to you guys :deal


If Eubank Jr had a decent punch on him he would have stopped BJS in the later rounds of their fight mate.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Smith gets a TKO.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> If Eubank Jr had a decent punch on him he would have stopped BJS in the later rounds of their fight mate.


Phew. Avatar intact. Saunders MD.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Saunders won on points.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> yeah you and @JohnH have gone with this....I cant help but think that this being the last round has thrown caution to the wind for some in the comp.
> 
> Let me get a little confident here...If you correctly call Lee by stoppage, I will wear an avatar lauding the prowess of both you and JohnH's tipping for a month!
> 
> That's how confident Lee isn't stopping BJS. If Lee doesn't succeed, no harm, no foul to you guys :deal


Well im behind by 7 points in the comp so I had to pick the outside shot lol it would have been a nice bonus for me and John though!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Phew. Avatar intact. Saunders MD.


Was a decent fight. Not a classic, however good.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Well im behind by 7 points in the comp so I had to pick the outside shot lol it would have been a nice bonus for me and John though!


Haha. I thought that might have been the case.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Man Ortiz is a menace! Deconstructed Jennings with an uppercut he never came back from in the 7th. TKO


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Barthelemy decision
Ortiz stoppage
BJS decision
Smith stoppage
Stalker-Evans draw


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news
Barthelemy decision 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Lee stoppage 0 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Evans UD 0 points

6 points
------------------------------------
JohnH
shafikov decision 0 points
Jennings decision 0 points
Lee stoppage 0 points
Kelly stoppage 0 points
Stalker decision 0 points

0 points
--------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Barthelemy decision 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
BJS decision 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Evans stoppage 0 points

8 points
-----------------------------------
Thirdgearyy
Barthelemy decision 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
BJS decision 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points

8 points
---------------------------------------
Sox
Barthelemy decision 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
BJS decision 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points

8 points
---------------------------------------
rocco
Barrthelemy decision 2 points
Jennings decision 0 points
BJS decision 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points

6 points
---------------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Barthelemy decision 2 points
Jenniings decision 0 points
BJS decision 2 points
Smith decision 1 point

5 points
-------------------------------------------
thehook13
Barthelemy decision 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
BJS decision 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points

8 points
-------------------------------------
67_special
Barthelemy decision 2 points
Jennings decision 0 points
BJS decision 2 points
Smith decision 1 point

5 points
--------------------------------------------
Crusher 0 points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Tipping comp is back on this week lads.....

Tips go up tonight!!!

Some great fights going on around the World including Mark De Mori stepping up vs Haye

Can Thirdgeary go back to back again we will have to wait and see!

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special

Guys please tag other members in who don't tip.

Let's make this comp bigger than last year.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Tipping comp is back on this week lads.....
> 
> Tips go up tonight!!!
> 
> ...


 What about me?????:conf


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Tipping comp is back on this week lads.....
> 
> Tips go up tonight!!!
> 
> ...


 What about me??????


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Got news said:


> Let's make this comp bigger than last year.


Should we ask around, try get more members on board perhaps?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> What about me??????


We all had a private vote and nobody wants you in it this year


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> We all had a private vote and nobody wants you in it this year


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> We all had a private vote and nobody wants you in it this year


:bbb That's it I'm in and I will PM buster to see if he's in.:bart


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :bbb That's it I'm in and I will PM buster to see if he's in.:bart


Pipe down hero! :smile

And yes, I'm in too. :happy


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Got news said:


> We all had a private vote and nobody wants you in it this year


^:happy

Also, I'm in!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Here we go lads...

We will ease into the new tipping year with 3 interesting heavyweight clashes.

David Haye vs Mark De Mori
Deontay Wilder vs Artur Szpilka
Charles Martin vs Vyacheslav Glazkov

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum

It would be great to see some other members join....
@DB Cooper
@Tuff Gong 
@KMA 
@The Kid Taylor


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Haye KO
Wilder KO
Glazkov Decision


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Here we go lads...
> 
> We will ease into the new tipping year with 3 interesting heavyweight clashes.
> 
> ...


 @Totalpac @Super_Fly_Sam ?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Haye KO
> Wilder KO
> Glazkov Decision


I cant disagree with this. These are my tips too. The only unknown quantity is charles martin but im not prepared to gamble on him.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DeMori Stoppage
Wilder stoppage
Glazkov stoppage


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

David Haye vs Mark De Mori - Haye stoppage

Deontay Wilder vs Artur Szpilka - Wilder stoppage 

Charles Martin vs Vyacheslav Glazkov - Glazkov points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Haye Stoppage 
Wilder Stoppage
Glazkov UD


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Greetings from snowy Copenhagen.
> 
> Demori
> Glazkov
> Martin


Don't forget to pick stoppage or decision....


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Where is the forum experts @DB Cooper & @Tuff Gong?

Why aren't these 2 legends in the tipping comp???


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Where is forum legend @One to watch ?

You should join the Aussie tipping comp.

Only other poster better than you is legendary @Crunch !

Time to join the comp Lads and have some fun!!!


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

David Haye vs Mark De Mori - Haye stoppage
Deontay Wilder vs Artur Szpilka - Szpilka stoppage (late)
Charles Martin vs Vyacheslav Glazkov - Glazkov points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

No new members to the tipping comp?

Can't imagine where @DB Cooper @One to watch & @Tuff Gong are....

These guys are always having their say so what better way to express yourself than taking out the 2016 CHB tipper award.

Unless you're scared of super champ @Thirdgeary ?


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Haye KO
Wilder KO
Glazkov points


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Haye KO
Wilder KO
Glazkov Pts.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Haye-K.O.
Wilder-K.O.
Glaskov-Points.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Don't forget to pick stoppage or decision....


Fixed


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@welsh_dragon83
You had a dig at me over this comp last time. Fancy a go?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

..


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> @*welsh_dragon83*
> You had a dig at me over this comp last time. Fancy a go?


as soon as the next one starts let me know :cheers. @One to watch really miss the prediction league :deal


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Here we go lads...
> 
> We will ease into the new tipping year with 3 interesting heavyweight clashes.
> 
> ...





welsh_dragon83 said:


> *as soon as the next one starts let me know* :cheers. @One to watch really miss the prediction league :deal


It starts tonight.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> It starts tonight.


ah iv got you, who's running this ship?

anyway
haye ko
wilder ko
glazkov ko

john I'm going to pulverise that arse of yours :bbb


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> ah iv got you, who's running this ship?
> 
> anyway
> haye ko
> ...


Bring it on big boy, it got a right doing last time!! :-(


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Bring it on big boy, it got a right doing last time!! :-(


did you come last in the end? If you're going to side with every Aussie this is going to be #easywork


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> did you come last in the end? If you're going to side with every Aussie this is going to be #easywork


Yes I came last.

This shite about me always shouting for the aussie is bollocks too by the way. I have said for around 3 years that Lucas Browne will be a world champion, that is about to come true in March. I also rate Joel Brunker, apart from that though, who have I bigged up??

Jurassic Joe is from New Zealand...


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Yes I came last.
> 
> This shite about me always shouting for the aussie is bollocks too by the way. I have said for around 3 years that Lucas Browne will be a world champion, that is about to come true in March. I also rate Joel Brunker, apart from that though, who have I bigged up??
> 
> Jurassic Joe is from New Zealand...


If browne wins its not even for the full tittle, and fury is THE world champion.

warrington beat brunker so that ain't saying much about him.

get the lube out John it's going to hurt.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> *If browne wins its not even for the full tittle*, and fury is THE world champion.


Without going into the detail that has been on this part of the forum for ages and debated 1000 times. It is.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Without going into the detail that has been on this part of the forum for ages and debated 1000 times. It is.


i hardly come on the Aussie section so haven't seen anything about this & as far as I know fury hasn't been stripped or upgraded to super champion or some shit. The WBA are a fucking joke.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Yes I came last.
> 
> This shite about me always shouting for the aussie is bollocks too by the way. I have said for around 3 years that Lucas Browne will be a world champion, that is about to come true in March. I also rate Joel Brunker, apart from that though, who have I bigged up??
> 
> Jurassic Joe is from New Zealand...


also picking dimori tonight John.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> also picking dimori tonight John.


Only because I fucking hate Haye. If he'd been fighting some bloke from the dog and duck I'd have picked the drunk too.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> i hardly come on the Aussie section so haven't seen anything about this & as far as I know fury hasn't been stripped or upgraded to super champion or some shit. *The WBA are a fucking joke.*


That is without a doubt a fact.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> If browne wins its not even for the full tittle, and fury is THE world champion.
> 
> warrington beat brunker so that ain't saying much about him.
> 
> get the lube out John it's going to hurt.


John was supposed to wear this for a month, but he pussied out. :deal


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> John was supposed to wear this for a month, but he pussied out. :deal


No I didn't.

For some reason it doesn't show on the forum, however I changed it ages ago and it's still the same. So fuck you pussy.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> John was supposed to wear this for a month, but he pussied out. :deal


 @JohnH


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@welsh_dragon83 what?


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> @*welsh_dragon83* what?


what sox is saying.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> For some reason it doesn't show on the forum, however I changed it ages ago and it's still the same. So fuck you pussy.


:lol:
Settle down down big boy.
My apologies if you reckon you tried it, but you should have tried harder and got bruiser to sort it for ya.
Thems the rules of the comp. :bart


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

We had this for the winner too.
He also didn't want it @Thirdgeary :conf


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol:
> Settle down down big boy.
> My apologies if you reckon you tried it, but you should have tried harder and got bruiser to sort it for ya.
> Thems the rules of the comp. :bart


Get fucked idiot.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> what sox is saying.


Read the posts.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@Got news I've enough of this already, load of bollocks. I'm out.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Get fucked idiot.


Geez, you having a bad day?


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> We had this for the winner too.
> He also didn't want it @*Thirdgeary* :conf


Yeah sorry about that mate, its not your greatest work:hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Yeah sorry about that mate, its not your greatest work:hey


Oh, cold mate... :lol:


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

De Mori almost died:rolleyes


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> De Mori almost died:rolleyes


Yeh wasn't a good look.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Glazkov twists knee Charles Martin the new IBF HW Heavyweight champion of the world. And I am 0-2 in the tipping comp.atsch


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Glazkov twists knee Charles Martin the new IBF HW Heavyweight champion of the world. And I am 0-2 in the tipping comp.atsch


Stif you tipped De Mori??? :suicide


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Stif you tipped De Mori??? :suicide


By stoppage! :yikes


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> By stoppage! :yikes


Well if it was ever going to happen it couldn't see De Mori outboxing Haye so at least he based it on De Mori landing a lucky punch...but I don't think Mark landed a thing.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Well if it was ever going to happen it couldn't see De Mori outboxing Haye so at least he based it on De Mori landing a lucky punch...but I don't think Mark landed a thing.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Stif you tipped De Mori??? :suicide


 I watched alot of the Rocky movie marathon boxing day.:conf I thought the longshot might come off.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

JohnH said:


> @Got news I've enough of this already, load of bollocks. I'm out.


Fuck........ That escalated quickly.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results 
Haye stoppage
Martin stoppage
Wilder stoppage


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

theehook13
Haye stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Glazkov decision 0 points

4 point
------------------------------------
bruiserh89
Haye stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Glazkov decision 0 points

4 points
------------------------------------
stiflers mum
DeMori stoppage 0 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Glazkov stoppage 0 points

2 points
--------------------------------------
Sox
Haye stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Glazkov decision 0 points

4 points
-----------------------------------
Got news
Haye stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Glazkov decision 0 points

4 points
------------------------------------
67_special
Haye stoppage 2 points
Szpilka stoppage 0 points
Glazkov decision 0 points

2 points
------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Haye stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Glazkov decision 0 points

4 points
---------------------------------
rocco
Haye stoppage 2 points
Wiilder stoppage 2 points
Glazkov decision 0 points

4 points
--------------------------------------
all at sea
Haye stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Glazkov decision 0 points

4 points
-------------------------------------
welsh_dragon
Haye stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Glazkovstoppage 0 points

4 points
--------------------------------------


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> No, not really. Aussie forum has been getting a little bitter for a while now. Then you get some prick calling you out as a pussy when the cunt has no clue what he's talking about. Just ends up being the straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> Enjoy the comp.


Come on mate. Its all good. I think it was all meant tongue in cheek. Anyway, one week in and we're already both two point of the bottom of the table :lp


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> No, not really. Aussie forum has been getting a little bitter for a while now. Then you get some prick calling you out as a pussy when the cunt has no clue what he's talking about. Just ends up being the straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> Enjoy the comp.


come on dude you asked me to have a go at this, now you're pulling out???


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> *Come on mate. Its all good.* I think it was all meant tongue in cheek. Anyway, one week in and we're already both two point of the bottom of the table :lp


It's not. Good luck.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> No new members to the tipping comp?
> 
> Can't imagine where @DB Cooper @One to watch & @Tuff Gong are....


Here's a tip for you >>>

HOL_DAYS

If you are struggling with the last letter ask an adult.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Here's a tip for you >>>
> 
> HOL_DAYS
> 
> If you are struggling with the last letter ask an adult.


Great now you're back you can join up!

Pretty sure you will only be 1 point off the lead even though you missed the first round....


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Tipping a Demori stoppage was a wild swing in the dark :rofl.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What a fucking cunt he is!
> 
> I've read what you've posted on the Brit forum "Haye's never been a world class heavy weight!", are you fucking serious :rofl You're both a dumb cunt and a fucking lowlife areshole, you dumb fucking stupe. You honestly DKSAB, you delusional fool. You are a total joke to your family and ansestores. What an arseclown.
> 
> Boo fucking hoo, you dumb cunt. You have all these fucking wannabe boxing blogs going on yet, not only do you not no a fucking thing about boxing, you have to come on to a boxing forum and carry on like you do, what a fucking gimp you are :rofl


Wind your neck in.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @Totalpac @Super_Fly_Sam ?


ahh I will probably sit it out. I'll jump in with the odd tip here and there but I'm useless with these things and always forget to put the tips in in in time.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Great now you're back you can join up!
> 
> Pretty sure you will only be 1 point off the lead even though you missed the first round....


Not back and not interested thanks.

I trust you will respect my decision and not attempt to turn it into a debate in my absence :good


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Wind your neck in.


Get to fuck, imbecile.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Get to fuck, imbecile.


Both you blokes @JohnH and @DBerry know we've worked hard to get this shite out of the forum so its pretty disrespectful you're still doing it. You want to go each other you could do it PM or anywhere else for that matter. I deleted the shite from earlier but I won't keep doing that.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Both you blokes @JohnH and @DBerry know we've worked hard to get this shite out of the forum so its pretty disrespectful you're still doing it. You want to go each other you could do it PM or anywhere else for that matter. I deleted the shite from earlier but I won't keep doing that.


Don't worry you won't be seeing much of me on this forum in future mate.

Apologies if I've given you a bit of a headache.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Why do people always have dramatic exits on the aussie forum?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

... wrong thread!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Why do people always have dramatic exits on the aussie forum?


Nothing like a bit of drama mate.

While you're in this thread don't forget to put your tips in for this weekends fights....


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Why do people always have dramatic exits on the aussie forum?


Even the MODS are at it now.

All seems to have gone a bit Pete Tong in this part of the forum.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Here we go lads week 2!!!

Dominic Boesel vs Balazs Kelemen
Joseph Parker vs Jason Bergman
Danny Garcia vs Robert Guerrero. 
Dominic Breazeale vs Amir Mansour

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @Nigelbro @thehook13
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum
@all at sea @welsh_dragon83


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Why do people always have dramatic exits on the aussie forum?


 WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S IT IM OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Boesel decision
Garcia decision
Parker stoppage
Breazeale stoppage


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Boesel- Points.
Parker-Stoppage.
Garcia-Points.
Braezeale-Points.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Borsel pts
patker ko
garcia pts
breazeale ko

@JohnH you doing this shit then?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Dominic Boesel vs Balazs Kelemen - Boesel points

Joseph Parker vs Jason Bergman - Parker stoppage

Danny Garcia vs Robert Guerrero - Garcia points

Dominic Breazeale vs Amir Mansour - Breazeale points


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Boesel points
Parker stoppage
Garcia points
Breazeale points


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Dominic Boesel vs Balazs Kelemen - DB Pts
Joseph Parker vs Jason Bergman - Parker KO
Danny Garcia vs Robert Guerrero. - DG Pts
Dominic Breazeale vs Amir Mansour - Breaze Pts


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Boesel pts
parker ko
Garcia pts
Mansour ko


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Boesel UD
Parker stoppage 
Garcia UD
Mansour UD


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

@JohnH @Crusher 
@Thirdgeary @bruiserh89

Parker fight is up in 2 hours boys....


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Boesel points
Garcia points
Parker KO
Breazeale points


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Borsel pts
> patker ko
> garcia pts
> breazeale ko
> ...


Nope.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@JohnH you doing this shit then?[/QUOTE]

Nope

Nope.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

JohnH said:


> @JohnH you doing this shit then?


Nope

Nope.[/QUOTE]

You having a teary mate? All upset about something.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Boesel decision
Parker stoppage
Garcia decision
Breazeale stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum

Boesel decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia decision 2 points
Breazeale stoppage 2 points

10 points
---------------------------------------------
all at sea

Boesel decision 2 points
Parker decision 2 points
Garcia decision 2 points
Breazeale decision 1 point

7 points
-------------------------------------------
welsh_dragon
Boesel decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia decision 2 points
Breazeale stoppage 2 points

10 points
--------------------------------------------
Sox
Boesel decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia decision 2 points
Breazeale decision 1 point

7 points
------------------------------------------
thehook13
Boesel decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia decision 2 points
Breazeale decision 1 point

7 points
-----------------------------------------
67_Special
Boesel decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia decision 2 points
Breazeale decision 1 point

7 points
----------------------------------------
rocco
Boesel decision 2 points
Parker decision 2 points
Garcia decision 2 points
Mansour stoppage 0 points(nearly got it in the 3rd)

6 points
---------------------------------------------
Got news
Boesel decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia decision 2 points
Mansour decision 0 points

6 points
---------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Boesel decision 2 points
Parker stoppage 2 points
Garcia decision 2 points
Breazeale stoppage 1 point

7 points
------------------------------------------


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> You having a teary mate? All upset about something.


He shed some tears the other week when I called him a pussy for not wearing his loser av. 
He chucked a right old tanty calling me all sorts of horrible names. :lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> He shed some tears the other week when I called him a pussy for not wearing his loser av.
> He chucked a right old tanty calling me all sorts of horrible names. :lol:


All of them fitted the bill. Wanker.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> All of them fitted the bill. Wanker.


Piss off ya sook.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

WTF happened in the Breazeale fight. Mansour all but stopped him in the 3rd, ahead on all cards apparently and quits after the 5th.
Broken jaw ? maybe. I was counting my points, suddenly i went from 10 to 6. atsch


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

@stiflers mum where's the full league table mate?


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> @*stiflers mum* where's the full league table mate?


Is in the Aussie tipping ladder thread.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

all at sea said:


> Is in the Aussie tipping ladder thread.


cheers buddy :cheers


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> cheers buddy :cheers


Enjoy your time at the top mate.
The pack will reel you back in soon enough:hey


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Enjoy your time at the top mate.
> The pack will reel you back in soon enough:hey


im there to stay now mate, kiss goodbye to you're tittle :bbb


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys, not much on this week so we'll give the tipping comp a miss.

Kovalev vs Pascal will be interesting but still same result as first fight...

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @thehook13
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @thehook13 @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum @all at sea @welsh_dragon83

Hey Fellas,
Sorry for doing the Houdini last year mid competition. I got a little bit crook for a while and then decided to take a break as well. Thanks to everyone for running the comp, it was fun. I'll be back on the forum from time to time for news updates but I am putting some effort into other ventures this year so will be unable to participate.

If anyone knows the details of the guys who have left (especially Bruce) I'd be grateful if you could PM me so I can say G'day and thanks.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> @JohnH @Sox @Crusher @thehook13
> @Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum
> @all at sea
> @welsh_dragon83
> ...


 Sorry to hear you were sick and can't go in the comp. See you when you can post mate.:good


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

:cheers


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sorry lads another week void of high quality match ups...

Let's hope its better next week!

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @thehook13
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys, another slow week on the tipping front.

Thank God some good ones on a week later...

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @thehook13
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Another week void of good match ups.

Sturm fight is the only decent fight...

Hope next week is better.

@Sox @Crusher @thehook13
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


lol the good news is we have about 10 good fights on next week...


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

At least I'm still top for now :bluesuit:bluesuit:bluesuit


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> At least I'm still top for now :bluesuit:bluesuit:bluesuit


3-4 weeks back to back champ


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hey lads, great news we have a nice weekend of boxing for a change!!!

Here is this week's tips...

Ola Ofolabi vs Marco Huck 
Carl Frampton vs Scott Quick
Leo Santa Cruz vs Kiko Martinez 
Gerald Washington vs Oscar Rivas 
Terence Crawford vs Henry Lundy

Good luck!!!

@Sox @Crusher @thehook13
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I've decided to overcome my femine outburst and come back in, even though you guys have a few weeks start on me, I'm confident. (If you'll have me back?)

Ola Ofolabi vs Marco Huck - Ofalabi Points.
Carl Frampton vs Scott Quick - Quigg Stoppage.
Leo Santa Cruz vs Kiko Martinez - Cruz Points.
Gerald Washington vs Oscar Rivas - Washington Stoppage.
Terence Crawford vs Henry Lundy - Crawford Stoppage.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I've decided to overcome my femine outburst and come back in, even though you guys have a few weeks start on me, I'm confident. (If you'll have me back?)
> 
> Ola Ofolabi vs Marco Huck - Ofalabi Points.
> Carl Frampton vs Scott Quick - Quigg Stoppage.
> ...


welcome back mate!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Huck decision
Quigg decision
LSC stoppage
Rivas stoppage
Crawford stoppage


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Huck Pts
Frampton Pts
LSC KO
Rivas Pts
Crawford KO


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Huck decision
Frampton decision
LSC stoppage
Rivas stoppage
Crawford stoppage


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Huck KO
Frampton pts
Kiko KO 
Washington pts
Crawford pts


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Huck-Points.
Frampton-Stoppage.
LSC-points.
Washington-Points.
Crawford-Stoppage.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Huck points
Frampton KO
Santa cruz KO
Crawford KO


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Huck pts 
frampton ko
santa Cruz ko
rivas ko
crawford ko


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Huck UD
Frampton Stoppage
Leo Santa Cruz Stoppage
Rivas Stoppage
Crawford UD

Is the Rivas fight still on?


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Rivas KO, just incase


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Huck stoppage
Frampton decision
Santa Cruz stoppage
Crawford stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Ofalabi decision 0 points
Quigg stoppage 0 points
LSC decision 1 point
Crawford stoppage 2 points

3 points
---------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Huck decision 1 point
Quigg decision 0 points
LSC stoppage 2 points
Crawford stoppage 2 points

5 points
--------------------------------------------
rocco

Huck decision 1 point
Frampton decision 2 points
LSC stoppage 2 points
Crawford stoppage 2 points

7 points
-----------------------------------------
thehook13

Huck decision 1 point
Frampton decision 2 points
LSC stoppage 2 points
Crawford stoppage 2 points

7 points
------------------------------------------
67_special

Huck stoppage 2 points
Frampton decision 2 points
Martinez stoppage 0 points
LSC decision 1 point

5 points
----------------------------------------
all at sea

Huck decision 1 point 
Frampton stoppage 1 point
LSC points 1 point
Crawford stoppage 2 points

5 points
------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary

Huck decision 1 point
Frampton stoppage 1 point
LSC stoppage 2 points
Crawford stoppage 2 points

6 points
----------------------------------------------
welsh_dragon83
Huck decision 1 point
Frampton stoppage 1 point 
LSC stoppage 2 points
Crawford stoppage 2 points

6 points
------------------------------------------
Got news

Huck decision 1 point
Frampton stoppage 1 point
LSC stoppage 2 points
Crawford decision 1 point

5 points
--------------------------------------------


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This week doesn't get much better than Aussie Lucas Big Daddy Browne fighting for a world title.

Here are the tips lads...

Ruslan Chagaev vs Lucas Browne
Luis Ortiz vs Tony Thompson
Sam Eggington vs Bradley Skeete 
Jessie Vargas vs Sadam Ali 
Antonio Margarito vs Jorge Peaz Jr

Good luck guys!!!

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @thehook13
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Chagaev-points.
Ortiz-stoppage.
Skeet-stoppage.
Ali-points.
Margarito-stoppage. (might put a cheeky tenner on Paez jnr , with the bookies in case Margarito is completely shot).


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Browne stoppage
Ortiz stoppage
Skeete decision
Ali decision
Peaz jr stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Browne stoppage
Ortiz stoppage
Eggington UD
Vargas UD
Margarito stoppage


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chagaev ko
Ortiz ko
Edgington decision
Ali decision
Margerito stoppage


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Chagaev KO
Ortiz KO
Eggington Pts
Vargas Pts
Margarito Pts


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Ruslan Chagaev vs Lucas Browne - RC Stoppage
Luis Ortiz vs Tony Thompson - Ortiz Stoppage
Sam Eggington vs Bradley Skeete - SE Decision
Jessie Vargas vs Sadam Ali - Vargas Decision
Antonio Margarito vs Jorge Peaz Jr - Margarito Stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Chagaev points
Ortiz KO
Eggington points
Ali points
Margarito KO


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Browne stoppage
Ortiz stoppage
Skeete decision
Vargas stoppage
Margarito decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

all at sea

Chagaev decision 0 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Skeete stoppage 1 point
Ali points 0 points
Margarito stoppage 1 ppoint

4 points
---------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Browne stoppage 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Skeete decision 2 points
Ali decision 0 points
Paez jr stoppage 0 points

6 points
-----------------------------------------
Got news
Browne stoppage 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Eggington decision 0 points
Vargas decision 1 point
Margarito stoppage 1 point

6 points
----------------------------------------
thehook13

Chagaev stoppage 0 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Eggington decision 0 points
Ali decision 0 points
Margarito stoppage 1 point

3 points
--------------------------------------
rocco

Chagaev stoppage 0 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Eggington decision 0 points
Vargas decision 1 point
Margarito decision 2 points

5 points
-----------------------------------
67_special

Chagaev stoppage 0 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Eggington decision 0 points
Vargas decision 1 point
Margarito stoppage 1 point

4 points
------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Chagaev decision 0 points
Ortiz stoppage 2 points
Eggington decision 0 points
Ali decision 0 points
Margarito stoppage 1 point

3 points
-------------------------------------------
welsh_dragon 
2 points
----------------------------------------------
Sox
2 points
-----------------------------------------------
JohnH
2 points
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Thurman-Porter postponed(Thurman had a car accident).:rolleyes Shit looking forward to that.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sorry boys no tips this week...

Partly because no great fights and partly because I had a massive week and forgot to post earlier  lol


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Sorry boys no tips this week...
> 
> Partly because no great fights and partly because I had a massive week and forgot to post earlier  lol


 Fair enough mate perfectly understandable. Gives me 1 more week at the top.:smile


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

No name or high profile fights on this week's lads...

Should I put up 4 low profile even matches or skip another week?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> No name or high profile fights on this week's lads...
> 
> Should I put up 4 low profile even matches or skip another week?


 Your choice mate. Gives me 1 more week at the top. I might have an epiphany and retire on top.:smile


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This week's tips lads...

Kell Brook vs Kevin Biezier 
Nick Blackwell vs Chris Eubank JR 
Andre Ward vs Sullivan Barrera
Joseph Diaz vs Jayson Velez

Good luck!!!

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @thehook13
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Kell Brook vs Kevin Biezier - Brook Stoppage 4th round.

Nick Blackwell vs Chris Eubank JR - Eubank Jr Stoppage.

Andre Ward vs Sullivan Barrera - Ward Points.

Joseph Diaz vs Jayson Velez - Diaz Points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Brook stoppage
Eubank jr stoppage
Ward decision
Velez decision


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Brook Stoppage
Eubank jr Stoppage
Ward Decision
Diaz Decision


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Kell Brook vs Kevin Biezier - brook stoppage
Nick Blackwell vs Chris Eubank JR - CB jr stoppage
Andre Ward vs Sullivan Barrera - ward stoppage
Joseph Diaz vs Jayson Velez - Diaz points


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Brook ko
Eubank ko
Ward points
Diaz points


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brook ko
eubank pts
ward pts
diaz pts


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Brook stoppage
Eubank Stoppage
Ward Pts
Diaz Pts


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Brook-Stoppage.
Eubank-Points.
Ward-Points.
Diaz-Points.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Brook KO
Eubank KO
Ward points
Diaz points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Brook stoppage
Eubank jr stoppage
Ward decision
Diaz decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH
Brooke stoppage 2 points
Eubank jr stoppage 2 points
Ward decision 2 points
Diaz decision 2 points

10 points
----------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Broookstoppage 2 points
Eubank jr stoppage 2 points
Ward decision 2 points
Velez decision 0 points

6 points
-----------------------------------------
Got news
Brook stoppage 2 points
Eubank jr stoppage 2 points
Ward decision 2 points
Diaz decision 2 points

10 points
------------------------------------------
67_special
Brook stoppage 2 points
Eubank jr stoppage 2 points
Ward stoppage 1 point
Diaz decision 2 points

7 points
------------------------------------
thehook13
Brook stoppage 2 points
Eubank jr stoppage 2 points
Ward decision 2 points
Diaz decision 2 points

10 points
---------------------------------------------
welsh_dragon83
Brook stoppage 2 points
Eubank jr decision 1 point
Ward decision 2 points 
Diaz decision 2 points

7 points
-----------------------------------------
rocco 
Brook stoppage 2 points
Eubank jr stoppage 2 points
Ward decision 2 points
Diaz decision 2 points

10 points
-----------------------------------
all at sea
Brook stoppage 2 points
Eubank jr points 1 point
Ward decision 2 points
Diaz decision 2 points

7 points
-----------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Brook stoppage 2 points
Eubank jr stoppage 2 points
Ward decision 2 points
Diaz decision 2 points

10 points
----------------------------------------


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This week's tips...

Adrien Broner vs Ashley Theophane
Robert Helenius vs Johann Duhaupas
Thomasz Adamek vs Eric Molina 
Hadillah Mohoumadi vs Callum Smith 
Rocky Fielding vs Christopher Rebrasse

@JohnH @Sox @Crusher @thehook13
@Thirdgeary @rocco @bruiserh89 @67_special @stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Adrien Broner points
Robert Helenius points
Thomasz Adamek points
Callum Smith KO
Rocky Fielding points


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Adrien Broner points
Robert Helenius points
Thomasz Adamek points (wtf this guy is still fighting????)
Callum Smith stoppage
Rocky Fielding points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Broner stoppage
Helenius decision
Adamek decision
Smith decision
Fielding decision


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Adrian Broner vs Ashley Theophane - broner pts
Robert Helenius vs Johann Duhaupas - helenius pts
Thomasz Adamek vs Eric Molina - adamek pts
Hadillah Mohoumadi vs Callum Smith - smith points
Rocky Fielding vs Christopher Rebrasse - fielding points


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Adrien Broner vs Ashley Theophane - Theophane Points
Robert Helenius vs Johann Duhaupas - Helenius Points.
Thomasz Adamek vs Eric Molina - Adamek Stoppage.
Hadillah Mohoumadi vs Callum Smith - Smith Stoppage.
Rocky Fielding vs Christopher Rebrasse - Fielding Points.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Broner Pts.
Helenius Pts
Adamek Pts
Smith KO
Fielding Pts.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Broner UD
Helenius UD
Adamek UD
Smith Stoppage
Fielding UD


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Broner-Stoppage.
Helenius-Points.
Adamek-Points.
Smith-Stoppage.
Fielding-Points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Broner's a dickhead. Loses title over 4/10th's of a pound challenges Mayweather to a fight.:lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Broner's a dickhead. Loses title over 4/10th's of a pound challenges Mayweather to a fight.:lol:


Did you hear the crowds laughter and booing. Must of been the most humiliating call out ever


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Did you hear the crowds laughter and booing. Must of been the most humiliating call out ever


 Floyd found it funny too. The guys a douche I would actually be cheering for Floyd if that ever happened.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Broner stoppage
Duhaupus stoppage
Molina stoppage
Smith stoppage
Fielding decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Thirdgeary

Broner decision 1 point
Helenius decision 0 points
Adamek decision 0 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Fielding decision 2 points

5 points
---------------------------------------------
thehook13

Broner decision 1 point
Helenius decision 0 points
Adamek decision 0 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Fielding decision 2 points

5 points
-------------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Broner stoppage 2 points
Helenius decision 0 points
Adamek dedcision 0 points
Smith decision 1 point
Fielding decision 2 points

5 points
--------------------------------------------
67_special

Broner decision 1 point
Helenius decision 0 points
Adamek decision 0 points
Smith decision 1 point
Fielding decision 2 points

4 points
--------------------------------------------
JohnH
Theopane decision 0 points
Helenius decision 0 points
Adamek stoppage 0 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Fielding decision 2 points

4 points
------------------------------------------
rocco
Broner decision 1 point
Helenius decision 0 points
Adamek decision 0 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Fielding decision 2 points

5 points
----------------------------------
Got news
Broner decision 1 point
Helenius decision 0 points
Adamek decision 0 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Fielding decision 2 points

5 points
------------------------------------
all at sea

Broner stoppage 2 points
Helenius decision 0 points
Adamek decision 0 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Fielding decision 2 points

6 points
---------------------------------------------
welsh_dragon83

3 points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys,

Thank God for Lou Dibella lol

2 big shows on one day!

Here are this week's tips...

Errol Spence Jr vs Chris Algieri
Krzysztof Glowacki vs Steve Cunningham
Marcus Browne vs Radivoje Kalajdzic
Jose Pedraza vs Steve Smith
Gary Russell Jr vs Patrick Hyland
Chad Dawson vs Cornelius White

@JohnH 
@Sox 
@Crusher 
@thehook13
@67_special 
@stiflers mum
@all at sea 
@welsh_dragon83

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Errol Spence Jr points
Krzysztof Glowacki points
Marcus Browne KO
Jose Pedraza points
Gary Russell Jr KO
Chad Dawson KO


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spence jr decision
Glowacki decision
Pedraza decision
Browne decision
Russell jr stoppage
White decision


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I didn't get the notification for this??

Errol Spence Jr vs Chris Algieri -* Spence Points.*
Krzysztof Glowacki vs Steve Cunningham - *Glowacki Stoppage.*
Marcus Browne vs Radivoje Kalajdzic - *Browne Stoppage.*
Jose Pedraza vs Steve Smith - *Pedraza Points.*
Gary Russell Jr vs Patrick Hyland - *Hyland Points.*
Chad Dawson vs Cornelius White - *Dawson Points.*


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Errol Spence Jr vs Chris Algieri - Spence KO
Krzysztof Glowacki vs Steve Cunningham - Glowacki pts
Marcus Browne vs Radivoje Kalajdzic - Browne KO
Jose Pedraza vs Steve Smith - Pedraza pts
Gary Russell Jr vs Patrick Hyland - Russell Jr KO
Chad Dawson vs Cornelius White - Dawson pts


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Spence Pts.
Glowacki Pts.
Browne KO.
Pedraza Pts.
Russell Pts.
Dawson Pts.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spence UD
Glowacki UD
Browne UD
Pedraza UD
Russell Stoppage
Dawson Stoppage


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Spence Ko
Glowacki decisiion
Browne KO
Pedraza decision
Gary Russell Jr KO
Dawson KO


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Spence stoppage
Glowacki decision
Browne decision
Pedraza decision
Russell jr stoppage
Dawson stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Thirdgeary

Spence jr decision 1 point
Glowacki decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 1 point
Pedraza decision 2 points
Russel jr stoppage 2 points
Dawson stoppage 2 points

10 points
--------------------------------------------------------
stiflers mum

Spence jr decision 1 point
Glowacki decision 2 points
Pedraza decision 2 points
Browne decision 2 points
Russel jr stoppage 2 points
White decision 0 points

9 points
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
JohnH

Spence decision 1 point
Glowacki stoppage 1 point
Browne stoppage 1 point
Pedraza decision 2 points
Hyland decision 0 points
Dawson decision 1 point

6 points
---------------------------------------------------
67_special

Spence jr stoppage 2 points
Glowacki decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 1 point
Pedraza decision 2 points
Russell jr stoppage 2 points
Dawson decision 1 point

10 points
--------------------------------------------------------------
rocco
Spence jr decision 1 point
Glowacki decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 1 point
Pedraza decision 2 points
Russell jr decision 1 point
Dawson decision 1 point

8 points
---------------------------------------------
Got news

Spence jr decision 1 point
Glowacki decision 2 points
Browne decision 2 points
Pedraza decision 2 points
Russell stoppage 2 points
Dawson stoppage 2 points

11 points
---------------------------------------------
thehook13

Spence stoppage 2 points
Glowacki decision 2 points
Browne stoppage 1 point
Pedraza decision 2 points
Russell jr stoppage 2 points
Dawson stoppage 2 points

11 points
----------------------------------------------
all at sea 5 points
welsh dragon_83 5 points
Sox 5 points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

No tips this week lads. Some good name fighters on like GGG, Donaire and Martinez but all in 1 sided fights.

Much better match ups next week...


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This week's tips...

Anthony Dirrell vs Caleb Truax 
Andre Dirrell vs Blake Caparello
Zac Dunn vs Les Sherrington 
Andre Berto vs Victor Ortiz
Edwin Rodriguez vs Thomas Williams JR.
Gerald Washington vs Eddie Chambers 
Badau Jack vs Lucian Bute
James DeGale vs Rogelio Medina

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This week's tips above....

@JohnH 
@Sox 
@Crusher 
@thehook13
@67_special 
@stiflers mum
@all at sea 
@welsh_dragon83


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Are you guys getting these notifications?


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Got news said:


> Are you guys getting these notifications?


I have gotten any since the forum was re-launched.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

all at sea said:


> I have gotten any since the forum was re-launched.


Can you see a few messages above I quoted you in with all the others?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Are you guys getting these notifications?


It's not like the old forum it just shows you at the top under the bell along with replies to threads you have posted in. It doesn't say notifications.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Anthony Dirrell decision
Andre Dirrell stoppage
Dunn stoppage
Berto decision
Rodriguez stoppage
Washington decision
Jack decision
DeGale stoppage


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anthony Dirrell KO
Andre Dirrell KO
Zac Dunn KO 
Andre Berto Points
Edwin Rodriguez KO
Eddie Chambers Points
Badau Jack Points
James DeGale KO


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

anthony dirrell ko
andre dirrell ko
Dunn ko
Berto Pts
Rodriguez Pts
Washington Pts
Jack Pts
DeGale ko


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Anthony Dirrell points
Andre Dirrell points
Dunn KO
Berto KO
Rodriguez KO
Washington points
Jack points
DeGale KO


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Anthony Dirrell decision
> Andre Dirrell stoppage
> Dunn stoppage
> Berto decision
> ...


You forgot the Rodriguez fight buddy


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> You forgot the Rodriguez fight buddy


So did you lol


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Anthony Dirrell pts
Andre Dirrell pts
Zac Dunn Ko
Victor Ortiz Ko 
Edwin Rodriguez Ko 
Eddie Chambers pts
Badau Jack Pts
James DeGale Pts


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Dirrell UD
Caparello UD
Dunn Stoppage
Berto Stoppage
Rodriguez Stoppage
Washington UD
Jack UD
DeGale Stoppage


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Anthony Dirrell-points.
Andre Dirrell-Points.
Dunn-K.O.
Berto-Points.
Rodriguez-K.O.
Chambers-Points.
Bute-K.O.
DeGale-K.O.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> You forgot the Rodriguez fight buddy


 Thanks mate.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

results

Ant Dirrell stoppage
And Dirrell decision
Dunn stoppage
Berto stoppage
Williams jr stoppage
Washington decision
Bute/Jack draw
DeGale decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum

Dirrell decision 1 point
Dirrell stoppage 1 point
Dunn stoppage 2 points
Berto decision 1 point
Rodriguez stoppage 0 points
Washington decision 2 points
Jack decision 0 points
DeGale stoppage 1 point

8 points
-------------------------------------------------------
thehook13

Dirrell stoppage 2 points
Dirrell stoppage 1 point
Dunn stoppage 2 points
Berto decision 1 point
Rodriguez stoppage 0 points
Chambers decision 0 point
Jack decision 0 points
DeGale stoppage 1 point

7 points
----------------------------------------------------------
rocco

Dirrell stoppage 2 points
Dirrell stoppage 1 point
Dunn stoppage 2 points
Berto decision 1 point
Rodriguez stoppage 0 points
Washington decision 2 points
Jack decision 0 points
DeGale stoppage 1 point

9 points
--------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary

Dirrell decision 1 point
Dirrell decision 2 points
Dunn stoppage 2 points
Berto stoppage 2 points
Rodriguez stoppage 0 points
Washington decision 2 points
Jack decision 0 points
DeGale stoppage 1 point

10 points
--------------------------------------------------------
67_special

Dirrell decision 1 point
Dirrell decision 2 points
Dunn stoppage 2 points
Ortiz stoppage 0 points
Rodriguez stoppage 0 points
Chambers decision 0 points
Jack decision 0 points
DeGale decision 2 points

7 points
-----------------------------------------------------------
Got news
Dirrell decision 1 point
Caparello decision 0 points
Dunn stoppage 2 points
Berto stoppage 2 points
Rodriguez stoppage 0 points
Washington decision 2 points
Jack decision 0 points
DeGale stoppage 1 point

8 points
-----------------------------------------------------------
all at sea
Dirrell decision`1 point
Dirrell decision 2 points
Dunn stoppage 2 points
Berto decision 1 point
Rodriguez stoppage 0 points
Chambers decision 0 points
Bute stoppage 0 points
DeGale stoppage 1 point

7 points
------------------------------------------
welsh dragon_83 6 points
Sox 6 points


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Why aren't notifications for these coming through??


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Are you guys getting these notifications?


No.
I get nothing from this part of the forum since it was relaunched. Get them from everywhere else.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

I get nothing either


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@67_special @JohnH @Got news @all at sea @fistic fury

Refer post 723 here from @Jay regarding the @ type notifications >>>

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...tures-of-chb-what-are-the-worst.63930/page-37


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I didn't get this notifcation either. I'll try look into this, might not be until the weekend.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This week's tips lads...

Dereck Chisora vs Kubrat Pulev
Saul Alvarez vs Amir Khan
David Lemieux vs Glen Tapia
Frankie Gomez vs Mauricio Herrera
Anthony Crolla vs Ismael Barroso

Not sure why notifications aren't working...maybe everyone needs to check tipping comp page Thursday by 6pm latest each week?

Good luck!!!

@JohnH
@Sox
@Crusher
@thehook13
@67_special
@stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Dereck Chisora vs Kubrat Pulev - Pulev Stoppage.
Saul Alvarez vs Amir Khan - Khan Points.
David Lemieux vs Glen Tapia - Lemieux Stoppage.
Frankie Gomez vs Mauricio Herrera - Gomez Points.
Anthony Crolla vs Ismael Barroso - Crolla Points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Pulev stoppager
Alvarez stoppage
Lemieux stoppage
Hererra points
Crolla points


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Pulev Pts
Alvarez ko
Lemieux ko
Gomez Pts
Crolla Pts


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pulev ko
Saul Alvarez ko
David Lemieux ko
Frankie Gomez pts
Ismael Barroso ko


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Pulev points
Alvarez KO
Lemieux KO
Gomez points
Barroso KO


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Pulev UD
Alvarez STOPPAGE
Lemieux STOPPAGE
Gomez UD
Crolla UD


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Pulev - Stoppage.
Khan - Points.
Lemieux - Stoppage.
Herrara - Points.
Barroso - Stoppage.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Kubrat Pulev stoppage
Saul Alvarez stoppage
David Lemieux stoppage
Mauricio Herrera points
Baroso stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Pulev decision
Alvarez stoppage
Lemieux stoppage
Gomez decision
Crolla stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH

Pulev stoppage 1 point
Khan decision 0 points
Lemieux stoppage 2 points
Gomez decision 2 points
Crolla decision 1 point

6 points
---------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Pulev stoppage 1 point
Alvarez stoppage 2 points
Lemieux stoppage 2 points
Hererra decision 0 points
Crolla decision 1 point

6 points
-------------------------------------------------------
rocco

Pulev decision 2 points
Alvarez stoppage 2 points
Lemieux stoppage 2 points
Gomez decision 2 points
Crolla decision 1 point

9 points
---------------------------------------------------
thehook13

Pulev stoppage 1 point
Alvarez stoppage 2points
Lemieux stoppage 2 points
Gomez decision 2 points
Baroso stoppage 0 points

7 points
---------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary

Pulev decision 2 points
Alvarez stoppage 2 points
Lemieux stoppage 2 points
Gomez decision 2 points
Baroso stoppage 0 points

8 points
--------------------------------------------
Got news

Pulev decision 2 points
Alvarez stoppage 2 points
Lemieux stoppage 2 points
Gomez decision 2 points
Crolla decision 1 point

9 points
----------------------------------------------------
all at sea

Pulev stoppage 1 point
Khan decision 0 points
Lemieux stoppage 2 points
Hererra decision 0 points
Baroso stoppage 0 points

3 points
-------------------------------------------------
67_special

Pulev stoppage 1 point
Alvarez stoppage 2 points
Lemieux stoppage 2 points
Hererra decision 0 points
Baroso stoppage 0 points

5 points
---------------------------------------------


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jay said:


> I didn't get this notifcation either. I'll try look into this, might not be until the weekend.


Cheers. I'll post another one below as a further test.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@Jay

Just another test on the @ function.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> @Jay
> 
> Just another test on the @ function.


I got this one.

@DB Cooper


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Quiet week on the tips lads.

Much better next week...

@JohnH 
@Sox 
@Crusher 
@thehook13
@67_special 
@stiflers mum
@all at sea 
@welsh_dragon83


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Quiet week on the tips lads.
> 
> Much better next week...
> 
> ...


You can throw me in that list mate


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sorry @Thirdgeary no can do!

You're just too good at tipping the rest of the group need a head start over you


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Sorry @Thirdgeary no can do!
> 
> You're just too good at tipping the rest of the group need a head start over you


Dont be like that, your the one perched on top of the ladder;-)


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Dont be like that, your the one perched on top of the ladder;-)


Lol fair point.

What was your pick for Wilder vs Povetkin?

I was going Wilder stoppage (late rounds)


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hey lads some good fights this week....here are the tips...

Jermall Charlo vs Austin Trout
Erislandy Lara vs Vanes Martirosyan
Jermell Charlo vs John Jackson
Joseph Parker vs Carlos Takam
Denis Lebedev vs Victor Emilio Ramirez
David Haye vs Arnold Gjergjaj

Good luck!!!

@JohnH
@Sox
@Crusher
@thehook13
@67_special
@stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83
@Thirdgeary


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

No ones tipping??


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Jermall Charlo Pts
Erislandy Lara pts
Jermell Charlo Pts
Joseph Parker ko
Denis Lebedev ko
David Haye pts


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Jermal Charlo - Points.
Lara-Points
Jermell Charlo- K.O.
Takem -Points.
Lebedev-K.O.
Haye-K.O.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Charlo decision
Lara decision
Charlo stoppage
Parker stoppage
Lebedev stoppage
Haye stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Jermall Charlo points
Erislandy Lara points
Jermell Charlo points
Joseph Parker KO
Denis Lebedev KO
David Haye KO


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Lol fair point.
> 
> What was your pick for Wilder vs Povetkin?
> 
> I was going Wilder stoppage (late rounds)


I would have gone with Povetkin by KO mate
Probably around round 3


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Charlo Pts
Lara Pts
Charlo Pts
Takem Stoppage
Lebedev Stoppage
Haye Stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Charlo UD
Lara UD
Charlo UD
Parker UD
Lebedev Stoppage
Haye Stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Parker fight up in 30 or so minutes...get your tips in lads

@JohnH
@Sox
@Crusher
@thehook13
@67_special
@stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83
@Thirdgeary


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@thehook13 where's your tips mate?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Charlo decision
Lara decision
Charlo stoppage
Parker decision
Lebedev stoppage
Haye stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

67_special

Charlo decision 2 points
Lara decision 2 points
Charlo decision 1 point
Parker stoppage 1 point
Lebedev stoppage 2 points
Haye decision 1 point

9 points
------------------------------------------
all at sea

Charlo decision 2 points
Lara decision 2 points
Charlo stoppage 2 points
Takam decision 0 points
Lebedev stoppage 2 points
Haye stoppage 2 points

10 points
--------------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Charlo decision 2 points
Lara decision 2 points
Charlo stoppage 2 points
Parker stoppage 1 point
Lebedev stoppage 2 points
Haye stoppage 2 points

11 points
-------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Charlo decision 2 points
Lara decision 2 points
Charlo decision 1 point
Parker stoppage 1 point
Lebedev stoppage 2 points
Haye stoppage 2 points

10 points
---------------------------------------------
rocco
Charlo decision 2 points
Lara decision 2 points
Charlo decision 1 point
Takam stoppage 0 points
Lebedev stoppage 2 points
Haye stoppage 2 points

9 points
--------------------------------------------
Got news
Charlo decision 2 points
Lara decision 2 points
Charlo decision 1 point
Parker decision 2 points
Lebedev stoppage 2 points
Haye stoppage 2 points

11 points
----------------------------------------------------
thehook13 8 points
welshdragon_83 8 points
JohnH 8 points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hey lads...I was thinking we'll end this tipping comp last weekend in June...sound good?

@JohnH
@Sox
@Crusher
@thehook13
@67_special
@stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83
@Thirdgeary


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fair enough mate.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

good with me, what do i have to do to get email notifications??


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @thehook13 where's your tips mate?


Couldnt keep up so pulled the plug??:hey


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This weeks tips lads...

Donnie Nietes vs Raul Garcia
Krzysztof Wlodarczyk vs Kai Kurzawa
Ricky Burns vs Michele Di Rocco
David Avanesyan vs Shane Mosley
Tony Bellew vs Ilunga Makabu

Good luck guys!!!

@JohnH
@Sox
@Crusher
@thehook13
@67_special
@stiflers mum
@all at sea
@welsh_dragon83
@Thirdgeary


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

@67_special

Did you get this?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Donnie Nietes vs Raul Garcia - Nietes Points.
Krzysztof Wlodarczyk vs Kai Kurzawa - Wlodarczyk Stoppage.
Ricky Burns vs Michele Di Rocco - Burns Points.
David Avanesyan vs Shane Mosley - Avanesyan Points.
Tony Bellew vs Ilunga Makabu - Makabu Stoppage.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Nietes decision
Wlodarczyk stoppage
Burns stoppage
Avanesyan decision
Bellew stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Nietes UD
Wlodarczyk stoppage
Burns UD
Mosley UD
Bellew UD


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Donnie Nietes Pts
Krzysztof Wlodarczyk KO
Ricky Burns Pts
David Avanesyan Pts
Tony Bellew Pts


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Got news said:


> @67_special
> 
> Did you get this?


Nah mate, I just check the board every week


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Nietes-Points.
Wlodorczk-Stoppage.
Burns-Points.
Avansyan-Points.
Makubu-Stoppage.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Nietes points
Wlodarczyk KO
Burns points
Avanesyan points
Makabu KO


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Nietes pts
Wlod ko
Burns pts
Mosely pts
Bellew pts


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

So is anybody getting notifications?


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> So is anybody getting notifications?


Nothing here


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Nieties stoppage
Wlodarczyk stoppage
Burns stoppage
Avanesayan decision
Bellew stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH

Nietes stoppage 1 point
Wlodarczyk stoppage 2 points
Burns decision 1 point
Avansyan decision 2 points
Makabu stoppage 0 points

6 points
-----------------------------------------------
stiflers mum

Nietes decision 1 point
Wlodarczyk stoppage 2 points
Burns stoppage 2 points
Avansyan decision 2 points
Bellew stoppage 2 points

9 points
-----------------------------------------------
Got news

Nietes decision 1 point
Wlodarczyk stoppage 2 points
Burns decision 1 point
Mosley decision 0 points
Bellew decision 1 point

5 points
------------------------------------------------------
67_special

Nietes decision 1 point
Wlodarczyk decision 2 points
Burns decision 1 point
Avanesyan decision 2 points
Bellew decision 1 point

7 points
--------------------------------------------------
all at sea

Nietes decision 1 point
Wlodarczyk 2 points
Burns decision 1 point
Avanesyan decision 2 points
Makabu stoppage 0 points

6 points
------------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary

Nietes decision 1 point
Wlodarczyk stoppage 2 points
Burns decision 1 point
Avanesyan decision 2 points
Makabu stoppage 0 points

6 points
----------------------------------------------------
rocco

Nietes decision 1 point
Wlodarczyk stoppage 2 points
Burns decision 1 point
Mosley decision 0 points
Bellew decision 1 ppoint

5 points
------------------------------------------------------------
thehook13 4 points
welshdragon_83 4 points


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> So is anybody getting notifications?


I'm getting nothing.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> This weeks tips lads...
> 
> Donnie Nietes vs Raul Garcia
> Krzysztof Wlodarczyk vs Kai Kurzawa
> ...


Can anybody see that I have tagged you all into this week's tips?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hey lads....This week's tips


Rances Barthelemy vs Mickey Bey
Artur Beterbiev vs Ezequiel Osvaldo Maderna
Liam Smith vs Predrag Radosevic
Francisco Vargas vs Orlando Salido

Good luck!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bey decision
Beterbieev stoppage
Smith stoppage
Vargas decision


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Barthelemy Pts
Beterbiev Stoppage
Smith Stoppage
Vargas Stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Barthelemy UD
Beterbiev Stoppage
Smith Stoppage
Vargas Stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Barthelemy points
Beterbiev KO
Smith KO
Vargas points


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Rances Barthelemy vs Mickey Bey - Bey Stoppage.

Artur Beterbiev vs Ezequiel Osvaldo Maderna - Beterbiev Stoppage.

Liam Smith vs Predrag Radosevic - Smith Stoppage.

Francisco Vargas vs Orlando Salido - Vargas Stoppage.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Barthelemy-Points.
Beterbiev-Stoppage.
Smith- Stoppage.
Vargas-Stoppage.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Mickey Bey stoppage
Artur Beterbiev stoppage
Liam Smith stoppage
Francisco Vargas pts


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Barthelemy wins SD.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Barthelemy decision
Beterbiev stoppage
Smith stoppage
Vargas-Salido draw


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum
Bey decision 0 points
Beterbiev stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Vargas decision 0 points

4 points
-------------------------------------
rocco
Barthelemy decision 2 points
Beterbiev stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Vargas stoppage 0 pointys

6 points
----------------------------------------------
Got news
Barthelemy decision 2 points
Beterbiev stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Vargas stoppage 0 points

6 points
--------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Barthelemy decision 2 points
Beterbiev stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Vargas decision 0 points

6 points
---------------------------------------------------
JohnH
Bey stoppage 0 points
Beterbiev stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Vargas stoppage 0 points

4 points
----------------------------------------------------
all at sea
Barthelemy decision 2 points
Beterbiev stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Vargas stoppage 0 points

6 points
----------------------------------------------------
67_special
Bey stoppage 0 points
Beterbiev stoppage 2 points
Smith stoppage 2 points
Vargas decision 0 points

4 points
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This weeks tips lads

Enzo Maccarinelli Vs Dmytro Kucher
Roman Martinez Vs Vasyl Lomachenko
Demetrius Andrade Vs Willie Nelson
Ruslan Provodnikov Vs John Molina Jr

Good luck!!!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Enzo Maccarinelli Vs Dmytro Kucher - Enzo by brutal Stoppage.
Roman Martinez Vs Vasyl Lomachenko - Lomachenko stoppage.
Demetrius Andrade Vs Willie Nelson - Andrade Points.
Ruslan Provodnikov Vs John Molina Jr - Provodnikov Points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Maccaranelli stoppage
Lomachenko stoppage
Nelson decision
Provo stoppage


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Maccraneli-Points.
Lomo-Points.
Andrade-Stoppage.
Provodikov-Stoppage.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Maccarinelli Stoppage
Lomachenko UD
Andrade UD
Provodnikov UD


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Lomachenko KO
Andrade points
Provodnikov KO

Missed the Enzo fight but makes no difference luckily


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Enzo Maccarinelli stoppage
Lomachenko points
Demetrius Andrade Points 
John Molina Jr points


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Did I miss the Enzo fight to?


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Loma Pts
Andrade Pts
Provo KO


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Kucher stoppage
Lomachenko stoppage
Andrade stoppage
Molina decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH

Maccaranelli stoppage 0 points
Lomachenko stoppage 2 points
Andrade points 1 point
Providnikov points 0 points

3 points
------------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Maccaranelli stoppage 0 points
Lomachenko stoppage 2 points
Nelson decision 0 points
Providnikov stoppage

2 points
------------------------------------------------------
all at sea
Maccaranelli points 0 points
Lomachenko points 1 point
Andrade stoppage 2 points
Provodnikov stoppage 0 points

3 points
--------------------------------------------------
Got news
Maccaranelli stoppage 0 points
Loomachenko points 1 point
Andrade decision 1 point
Provodnikov decision 0 points

2 points
----------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Lomachenko stoppage 2 points
Andrade decision 1 point
Provodnikov stoppage

3 points
------------------------------------------------
67_special
Maccaranell stoppage 0 points
Lomachenko points 1 point
Andrade decision 1 point
Molina points 2 points

4 points
----------------------------------------------------
rocco
Lomachenko points 1 point
Andradee points 1 point
Providnikov stoppage 0 points

2 points
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

@stiflers mum How did you get 5 points?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> @stiflers mum How did you get 5 points?


 My mistake I only got 2 but I didn't count 5 on the ladder.:good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> @stiflers mum How did you get 5 points?


 My mistake I only got 2 but I didn't count 5 on the ladder.:good


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This week's tips lads...

Todd Kidd vs Rivan Cesaire
Hugo Centeno Jr vs Maciej Sulecki
Andrzej Fonfara vs Joe Smith Jr
Brandon Ogilvie vs Yoshitaka Kato

Good luck!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Cesaire decision
Centeno decision
Fonfara stoppage
O'Gilvie stoppage


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Cesaire Pts
Sulecki Pts
Fonfara Stoppage
Kato Pts


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Cesaire UD
Centeno UD
Fonfara Stoppage
Ogilvie UD


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Rivan Cesaire points
Maciej Sulecki points
Andrzej Fonfara KO
Yoshitaka Kato KO


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Cesaire UD
> Centeno UD
> Fonfara Stoppage
> Ogilvie UD


This round should sort the ladder out!


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Todd Kidd pts
Hugo Centeno Jr pts
Andrzej Fonfara Ko 
Brandon Ogilvie ko


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> This round should sort the ladder out!


Yes it should mate...unless Ogilvie and Selecki win by stoppage along with another few combos lol

Is next week the final week?


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Yes it should mate...unless Ogilvie and Selecki win by stoppage along with another few combos lol
> 
> Is next week the final week?


Sounds good to me!


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Cesaire ko


Centeno points.

Fonfara ko

Kato ko


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Cesaire decision
Sulecki stoppage
Smith stoppage
O'Gilvie-Kato draw


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum

Cesaire decision 2 points
Centeno decision 0 points
Smith stoppage 0 points

2 points
--------------------------------------------
rocco

Cesaire decision 2 points
Sulecki decision 1 point
Fonfara stoppage 0 points

3 points
--------------------------------------------
Got news

Cesaire decision 2 points
Centeno decision 0 points
Fonfara stoppage 0 points

2 points
----------------------------------------
Thirdgeary

Cesaire decision 2 points
Sulecki decision 1 point
Fonfara stoppage 0 points

3 points
--------------------------------------------
67_special

Kidd decision 0 points
Centeno decision 0 points
Fonfara stoppage 0 points

0 points
--------------------------------------------
all at sea

Cesaire stoppage 1 point
Centeno decision 0 points
Fonfara stoppage 0 points

1 point
-----------------------------------------
Noone picked O'Gilvie-Kato draw so Im not going to bother writing what the result was and what people picked. We all got 0.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Last week of tips lads...

Javier Fortuna vs Jason Sosa
George Groves vs Martin Murray
Anthony Joshua vs Dominic Breazeale
Chris Eubank JR vs Tom Doran 
Keith Thurman vs Shawn Porter 

Good luck!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fortuna stoppage
Groves decision
Joshua stoppage
CEJ stoppage
Thurman decision


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Javier Fortuna points
George Groves points
Anthony Joshua KO
Chris Eubank JR KO
Keith Thurman points


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Fortuna-K.O.

Groves-Points.

AJ-K.O.

Eubanks-K.O.

Thurman-Points.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Fortuna Stoppage 
Groves UD
Joshua Stoppage
Eubank Stoppage
Porter UD


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Fortuna Stoppage
> Groves UD
> Joshua Stoppage
> Eubank Stoppage
> Porter UD


Good luck mate!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Good luck mate!


Cheers mate!

Another good comp coming down to just one fight...Thurman vs Porter

Bring on Sunday!!!


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

fortuna pts
groves ko
breazeale ko
eubank ko
thurman pts


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Well done @Thirdgeary....you're the champ!!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Fortuna stoppage
Groves decision
Joshua stoppage
CEJ stoppage
Thurman decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum
Fortuna stoppage 2 points
Groves decision 2 points
Joshua stoppage 2 points
CEJ stoppage 2 points
Thurman decision 2 decision

12 points
---------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Fortuna decision 1 point
Grove decision 2 points
Joshua stoppage 2 points
CEJ stoppage 2 points
Thurman decision 2 points

9 points
-----------------------------------------
all at sea
Fortuna stoppage 2 points
Groves decision 2 points
Joshua stoppage 2 points
CEJ stoppage 2 points
Thurman decision 2 points

12 points
----------------------------------------
Got news
Fortuna stoppage 2 points
Groves decision 2 points
Joshua stoppage 2 points
CEJ stoppage 2 points
Porter decision 0 points

8 points
--------------------------------------
rocco
Fortuna decision 1 point
Groves stoppage 1 point
Breazeale stoppage 0 points
CEJ stoppage 2 points
Thurman decision 2 points

6 points
--------------------------------------


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Well done @Thirdgeary....you're the champ!!!!


 You should probably be champ I thought Porter won myself.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Well done @Thirdgeary....you're the champ!!!!


Very close fight to finish up.
Thanks, looking forward to the next comp!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Here we go lads...new tips are up!!!

Starting off with 8 fights to kick things off...

Juergen Doberstein vs Robin Krasniqi
Tyrone Zeuge vs Giovanni De Carolis
Arthur Abraham vs Tim Robin Lihaug
Vijender Singh vs Kerry Hope 
Guillermo Rigondeaux vs James Dickens 
Deontey Wilder vs Chris Arreola
Sammy Vasquez vs Felix Diaz 
Jermal James vs Wale Omotoso

# Friday night fight in Germany lads so get those tips in Friday night Aussie time or very early Saturday lol 

Good luck!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Doberstein decision
Zeuge decision
Abraham stoppage
Singh stoppage
Ringondeaux stoppage
Wilder stoppage
Vasquez stoppage
Omotoso decision


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Krasniqi pts
Zeuge pts
Abraham stoppage
Sing stoppage
Rigo stoppage
Wilder stoppage
Vasquez stoppage
James pts


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Robin Krasniqi points
Tyrone Zeuge points
Arthur Abraham ko
Vijender Singh ko
Guillermo Rigondeaux ko
Deontay Wilder ko
Sammy Vasquez points
Jermal James points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Krasniqi UD
Zeuge UD 
Arthur Abraham Stoppage
Vijender Singh UD
Guillermo Rigondeaux Stoppage
Deontay Wilder Stoppage
Sammy Vasquez UD
Jermal James UD


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Krasniqi-Points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Krasniqi decision everyone got it except me.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

all at sea said:


> Krasniqi-Points.


Singh ko.
Abraham ko.
zeuge points.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

all at sea said:


> Singh ko.
> Abraham ko.
> zeuge points.


Rigo ko.
Wilfer. Points.
Vasquez points.
JJ points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Krasniqi decision
Zeuge draw
Abraham stoppage
Singh decision
Rigondeaux stoppage
Wilder stoppage
Diaz decision
James decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum
Doberstein decision 0 points
Zeuge decision 0 points
Abraham stoppage 2 points
Singh stoppage 1 point
Rgondeaux stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Vasquez stoppage 0 points
Omotosa decision 0 points

7 points
-----------------------------------------------------
rocco
Krasniqi decision 2 points
Zeuge decision 0 points
Abraham stoppage 2 points
Singh stoppage 1 point
Rigondeaux stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Vasquez stoppage 0 points
James decision 2 points

11 points
----------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Krasniqi decision 2 points
Zeuge decision 0 points
Abraham stoppage 2 points
Singh stoppage 1 point
Rigondeaux stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Vasquez decision 0 points
James decision 2 points

11 points
--------------------------------------------------------
Got news
Krasniqi decision 2 points
Zeuge decision 0 points
Abraham stoppage 2 points
Singh decision 2 points
Rigondeaux stoppage 2 points
Wilder stoppage 2 points
Vasquez stoppage 0 points
James decision 2 points

12 points
-----------------------------------------------------
all at sea
Krasniqi decision 2 points
Zeuge decision 0 points
Abraham stoppage 2 points
Singh stoppage 1 point
Rigondeaux stoppage 2 points
Wilder decision 1 point
Vasquez decision 0 points
James decision 2 points

10 points
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This weeks tips lads....

Terence Crawford vs Victor Pistol
Oscar Valdez vs Matias Carlos Adrian Rueda
IK Yang vs Leonardo Zappavigna
Ryota Murata vs George Tahdooahnippah
Jack Brubaker vs Suyon Takayama

Good luck!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Crawford decision
Valdez stoppage
Yang decision
Murata stoppage
Takayama decision


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford KO
Valdez KO
Yang Points
Murata KO
Takayama Points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Crawford Stoppage
Valdez Stoppage
Yang Points
Murata Stoppage
Takayama Points


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Crawford pts
Valdez stoppage
Yang pts
Murata stoppage
Takayama pts


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Crawford-points
Valdez-stoppage
Yang-points
Murata-stoppage
Takayama-points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Crawford decision
Valdez stoppage
Zappavigna stoppage
Murata stoppage
Brubaker decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum
Crawford decision 2 points
Valdez stoppage 2 points
Yang decision 0 points
Murata stoppage 2 points
Takayama decision 0 points

6 points
-------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary

Crawford stoppage 1 point
Valdez stoppage 2 points
Yang decision 0 points
Murata stoppage 2 points
Takayama decision 0 points

5 points
--------------------------------------------------------
Got news

Crawford stoppage 1 point
Valdez stoppage 2 points
Yang decision 0 points
Murata stoppage 2 points
Takayama decision 0 points

5 points
-----------------------------------------------
rocco

Crawford decision 2 points
Valdez stoppage 2 points
Yang decision 0 points
Murata stoppage 2 points
Takayama decision 0 points

6 points
-----------------------------------------
all at sea

Crawford decision 2 points
Valdez stoppage 2 points
Yang decision 0 points
Murata stoppage 2 points
Takayama decision 0 points

6 points
--------------------------------------------


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Hi lads, 

This week's tips are up....

Adonis Stevenson vs Thomas Williams JR
Eleider Alvarez vs Robert Berridge
Michael Soro vs Hector David Saldivia
Josh Warrington vs Patrick Hyland
Leo Santa Cruz vs Carl Frampton
Sergey Rabchenko vs Tony Harrison

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Adonis Stevenson Stoppage
Eleider Alvarez Stoppage
Michael Soro Stoppage 
Josh Warrington Points 
Leo Santa Cruz Points 
Tony Harrison Points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Stevenson stoppage
Alvarez stoppage
Saldivia stoppage
Warrington decision
Santa Cruz stoppage
Harrison decision


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Stevenson stoppage
> Alvarez stoppage
> Saldivia stoppage
> Warrington decision
> ...


I love the idea of Cruz by stoppage...I should have picked that lol


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Stevenson stoppage
Alvarez stoppage
Warrington pts
Saldivia stoppage
Santa Cruz pts
Harrison pts


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson KO
Alvarez KO
Soro KO
Warrington points
Santa Cruz points
Harrison points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Alvarez decision
Stevenson stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Stevenson stoppage
Alvarez decision
Soro srtoppage
Warrington stoppage
Frampton decision
Harrison stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news

Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Alvarez stoppage 1 point
Soro stoppage 2 points
Warringon decision 1 point
Santa Cruz decision 0 points
Harrison decision 1 point

7 points
----------------------------------------------
stiflers mum

Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Alvarez stoppage 1 point
Saldivia stoppage 0 points
Warrington decision 1 point
Santa Cruz stoppage 0 points
Harrison decision 1 point


5 points
-----------------------------------------------------
rocco

Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Alvarez stoppage 1 point
Saldivia stoppage 0 points
Warrington decision 1 point
Santa Cruz decision 0 points
Harrison decision 1 point

5 points
-----------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary

Stevenson stoppage 2 points
Alvarez stoppage 1 point
Soro stoppage 2 points
Warrington decision 1 point
Santa Cruz decision 0 points
Harrison decision 1 point

7 points
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This weeks tips lads....sorry not much going on...

Jack Asis vs Malcolm Klassen
Alejandro Luna vs Stephen Ormond
David Benavidez vs Denis Douglin 
Andre Ward vs Alexander Brand
Maurice Hooker vs Ty Barnett

Good luck!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Ass decision
Luna stoppage
Benavidez stoppage
Ward decision
Hooker stoppager


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Malcolm Klassen Points 
Alejandro Luna Stoppage 
David Benavidez Stoppage 
Andre Ward Points
Maurice Hooker Stoppage


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Klassen Ko
Luna Ko
Benavidez Ko
Ward Ko
Hooker Ko


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Luna decision
Benevidez stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Luna decision
> Benevidez stoppage


Klassen wins on points...apparently Jack had him hurt badly late in the fight...


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Ward points.

Hooker Stoppage.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Klassen decision
Luna decision
Benavidez stoppage
Ward decision
Hooker stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum
Asis decision 0 points
Luna stoppage 1 point
Benavidez stoppage 2 points
Ward decision 2 points
Hooker stoppage 2 points

7 points
-----------------------------------------
Got news
Klassen decision 2 points
Luna stoppage 1 point
Benavidez stoppage 2 points
Ward decision 2 points
Hooker stoppage 2 points

9 points
------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Klassen stoppage 1 point
Luna stoppage 1 point
Benavidez stoppage 2 points
Ward stoppage 1 point
Hooker stoppage 2 points

7 points
--------------------------------------
all at sea
Ward decision 2 points
Hooker stoppage 2 points

4 points
----------------------------------------


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

No tips this week lads...


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

This weeks tips....

Trent Broadhurst vs Shawn Miller
Caleb Truax vs Joshua Okine
Errol Spence Jr vs Leonard Bundu 
Heather Hardy vs Shelly Vincent 

Good luck!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Broadhurst stoppage
Truax stoppage
Spence jr stoppage
Hardy stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Broadhurst Stoppage
Truax Stoppage
Spence jr Stoppage
Hardy Points


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Broadhurst Points
Truax KO
Spence jr KO
Hardy Points


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Broadhurst Stoppage.
Spence Points.
Truax Stoppage.
Hardy Points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results
Broadhurst decision
Spence stoppage
Truax stoppage
Hardy decision


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Results
> Broadhurst decision
> Spence stoppage
> Truax stoppage
> Hardy decision


I don't understand why the Broadhurst fight wasn't called a TKO?

The American wanted out of there anyway possible...I think the ref dropped the ball...he should of counted Miller out


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> I don't understand why the Broadhurst fight wasn't called a TKO?
> 
> The American wanted out of there anyway possible...I think the ref dropped the ball...he should of counted Miller out


 Dunno mate TD in boxrec.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum
Broadhhurst stoppage 1 point
Spence jr stoppage 2 points
Truax stoppage 2 points
Hardy stoppage 1 point

6 points
----------------------------------------------------
Got news
Broadhurst stoppage 1 point
Spence jr stoppage 2 points
Truax stoppage 2 points
Hardy decision 2 points

7 points
-----------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Broadhurst decision 2 points
Spence jr stoppage 2 points
Truax stoppage 2 points
Hardy decision 2 points

10 points
---------------------------------------------------
all at sea
Broadhurst stoppage 1 point
Spence decision 1 point
Truax stoppage 2 points
Hardy decision 2 points

6 points
-------------------------------------------------------
rocco 5 points


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Dunno mate TD in boxrec.


Yeah I know...sux for me...that's a 6 point swing between me and Thirdgeary


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> Yeah I know...sux for me...that's a 6 point swing between me and Thirdgeary


:bbb:beer


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

"NEW TIPPING COMP"

Eduard Troyanovsky vs Keita Obata
Robert Easter Jr vs Richard Commey 
Daniel Jacobs vs Sergio Mora 
GGG vs Kell Brook
Lee Haskins vs Stuart Hall
Carlos Cuadras vs Roman Gonzalez
Jake Carr vs Mike Gavronski 

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Troyanovsky stoppage
Easter jr decision
Jacobs stoppage
GGG stoppage
Haskins decision
Gonzalez decision
Carr decision


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Troyanovsky Stoppage
Easter Jr UD
Jacobs Stoppage
GGG Stoppage
Haskins UD
Gonzalez UD
Carr UD


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Troyanovsky KO
Easter jr Points
Jacobs KO
GGG KO
Haskins Points
Gonzalez KO
Carr Points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Everyone in the comp has tipped the first 3 perfectly!!!!!!! All 3 of us.


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Everyone in the comp has tipped the first 3 perfectly!!!!!!! All 3 of us.


Lets just call it a draw and end the comp.
Noone's interested:sad5


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Thirdgeary said:


> Lets just call it a draw and end the comp.
> Noone's interested:sad5


 Yeah give it 1 week if nobody joins we pull the plug.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Haskins points.
GGG ko
Gonzales points
Carr points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Results

Troyanovsky stoppage
Easter jr decision
Jacobs stoppage
Golovkin stoppage
Haskin decision
Gonzalez decision
Gavronski stoppage


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

"Last week of tipping comp"

I'll start a new concept in a few weeks that might work and get more people involved...

Shinksuke Yamanaka vs Anselmo Moreno
Krzysztof Glowacki vs Olekandr Usyk
Saul Alvarez vs Liam Smith
Gabriel rosado vs Willie Munroe Jr

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Shinksuke Yamanaka Points
Olekandr Usyk Points
Saul Alvarez Points
Willie Munroe Jr Points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Moreno stoppage
Usyk decision
Alvarez stoppage
WMJ decision


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Yamanaka Points
Glowacki Points
Alvarez KO
Munroe Jr Points


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

RESULTS
Yamanaka stoppage
Usyk decision
Alvarez stoppage
WMJ decision


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

week1
stiflers mum
Troyanovsky stoppage 2 points
Easter jr decision 2 points
Jacobs stoppge 2 points
GGG stoppage 2 points
Haskins decision 2 points
Gonzalez decision 2 points
Carr decision 0 points

12 points
-------------------------------------------------
Got news
Troyanovsky stoppage 2 points
Easter jr decision 2 points
Jacobs stoppage 2 points
GGG stoppage 2 points
Haskins decision 2 points
Gonzalez decision 2 points
Carr decision 0 points

12 points
------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Troyanovsky stoppage 2 points
Easter jr decision 2 points
Jacobs stoppage 2 points
GGG stoppage 2 points
Haskins decision 2 points
Gonzalez stoppage 1 point
Carr decision 0 points

11 points
-------------------------------------------------------
week 2
Got news
Yamanaka decision 1 point
Usyk decision 2 points
Alvarez decision 1 point
WMJ decision 2 points

6 points
-------------------------------------------------------------
stiflers mum
Moreno stoppage 0 points
Usyk decision 2 points
Alvarez stoppage 2 points
WMJ decision 2 points

6 points
----------------------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary
Yamanaki decision 1 point
Glowacki decision 0 points
Alvarez stoppage 2 points
WMJ decision 2 points

5 points
----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum 18
Got news 18
Thirdgeary 16

draw


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> stiflers mum 18
> Got news 18
> Thirdgeary 16
> 
> draw


LOL @Thirdgeary for coming last haha


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Got news said:


> LOL @Thirdgeary for coming last haha


Easy tiger haha

I took a chance on Glowacki


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Prediction league starting soon on the British and Irish forum , if any of you gents are interested in participating please feel free to join in.


----------

